#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-30
<michel-NL> goede morgen
<michel-NL> iemand een idee wat er hier aan de hand is ? :  gspca: URB error -84, resubmitting
<trijntje> michel-NL, niet echt ;)
<trijntje> gaat er verder nog wat fout of zag je dat gewoon ergens?
<michel-NL> @trijntje er gaat zeker wat fout, om de haverklap vallen mijn netwerk aansluitingen uit de lucht, zowel eth0 als wlan0, al heb ik het vermoeden dat dat probleem door mijn fritzbox veroorzaakt wordt
<michel-NL> verder was ik gewoon nieuwschierig omdat ik de error code -84 niet kan terug vinden
<trijntje> michel-NL, hmm, ik weet ook niet wat die foutcode is, helaas
<trijntje> als het goed is kan je trouwens wel in fritsbox in het log kijken of er iets fout gaat
<michel-NL> @trijntje in het log van fritzbox komt niet veel naar voren, maar verdenk de box toch omdat opeens ook de windows machine van hetzelfde probleem last heeft, zal wel een bug in de laaste update zitten van fritzbox.  iig dank voor de reakties :)
<peterD_on_Deskto> mooi deze doet het ook nu :)
<ernst_> Zit er een foutje in een "Hoofdmenu" om een extra "Nieuwe scheidingsteken" toe te voegen?
<ernst_> Sinds 11.04 werkt dat niet meer, de opzie is er wel maar er gebeurt niets...
<trijntje> ernst_, hoe bedoel je?
<ernst_> Standaard bij ubuntu "Toepassing", rechtknop, "Menu's bewerken", rechts "Nieuwe scheidingsteken".
<trijntje> ernst_, ah, in het hoofdmenu
<trijntje> ik zal eens kijken, ik gebruik zelf unity
<trijntje> ernst_, kan je hier een screenshot plaatsen? http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<ernst_> Ja is goed, maar alle computers en laptops hebben dat probleem?  U niet?
<ernst_> Sinds 11 zijn er wel veel vervelden problemen...
<trijntje> ernst_, ik kan het zelf niet vinden, misschien kijk ik op de verkeerde plaats
<trijntje> het is wel waar dat er sinds 11.04 meer problemen zijn, vooral omdat de unity interface helemaal nieuw is
<ernst_> Ja, de nieuwe Ubuntu is volgens mij volgend jaar weer weg en terug naar de "klassieke"...
<OerHeks> met unity zitten we net op de hobbel, volgende versie zal op gnome3 draaien i.p.v.2
<trijntje> zelf vind ik unity goed genoeg om te gebruiken, en ik verwacht dat het alleen maar beter zal worden, naarmate er meer bugs opgelost worden
<ernst_> Ik had een beetje verwacht op Gnome3, ben benieuwt.
<MonkeyDust> ik ga 11.10 ook weer overslaan en wachten op de LTS
<OerHeks> gnome3 was te kort voor release vrijgegeven, 11 dagen dacht ik
<MonkeyDust> 10.10 heb ik ook overgeslagen
<ernst_> Zouden ze het niet al op 11.10, zodat ze een half jaar kunnen testen voordat ze het op een LTS zetten.
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> wat denk je dat er nu gaat gebeuren ?
<ernst_> Een LTS moet, vooral door 11.04, geen fouten willen hebben.
<OerHeks> ik wacht op de 2.6.39 kernel, nog betere kernel-videodriver ondersteuning.
<lord4163> hailo
<roel-> waar vind ik de source van de ubuntu installer?
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met ubuntu installer ?
<MonkeyDust> hoe heet de installer? probeer dan: sudo apt-get source blah
<OerHeks> het wubi geval ?
<OerHeks> ...
<roel-> ik probeer preseed aan de praat te krijgen
<roel-> om ubuntu installaties te versnellen
<roel-> en dat werkt, maar ik wil dat de installer nu alleen vraagt om het ip-adres en hostname
<roel-> maar de installer kiest als default 'ubuntu' als hostname, zonder dat te vragen
<roel-> beetje jammer
<OerHeks> dus je wilt de source van preceed ?
<MonkeyDust> dat is voor de n00bs, dat dat gedaan, alles moet zo vanzelf mogelijk gaan
<roel-> snap ik
<roel-> de source van de installer (debian-installer), maar kan niet dat specifieke stukje code vinden om te analyzeren
<OerHeks> eh, welke installer heb je het nou over ?
 * MonkeyDust volgt ook niet echt
<roel-> LOL
<roel-> als je ubuntu installeert
<roel-> je stopt je cd erin
<roel-> je boot
<roel-> dan krijg je een installer
<roel-> right?
<roel-> menuutjes
<roel-> keuzes
<roel-> etc
<roel-> ik wil de source daarvan
<MonkeyDust> je wilt een cd aanpassen?
<roel-> nee
<MonkeyDust> daar is toch en programma voor, hoe heet het ook weer
<roel-> ik wil preseed doen, en dat werkt
<roel-> MAAR
<lord4163> waarom wil je dat?
<MonkeyDust> wat is preseed eigenlijk?
<roel-> ik zit hier duidelijk op de verkeerde plek
<roel-> nevermind
<MonkeyDust> roel-: probeer eens #ubuntu-devel
<roel-> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<roel-> thanks
<OerHeks> als je je vraag duidelijks teld, scheelt denken en zoeken.
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks: het is eigen aan IT'ers dat ze alles kunnen, maar ze krijgen het niet uitgelegd ;)
<roel-> ok nog 1 keer dan:
<MonkeyDust> je wilt de standaard ingevulde waarden kunnen aanpassen, is dat het?
<roel-> ik gebruik de preseed methode om mijn ubuntu installaties te versnellen, maar wil graag dat de installer alleen nog maar vraagt om het ip-adres en de hostname van de nieuwe ubuntu installatie. de installer vraagt in mijn huidige opzet alleen nog naar het nieuwe ip-adres, maar niet naar de hostname. de hostname wordt standaard op 'ubuntu' gezet. mijn vraag: hoe zorg ik ervoor dat de installer wel om de hostname vraagt?
<roel-> duidelijker? :(
<MonkeyDust> roel-: ik denk dat dat bij ubuntu-server zo gebeurt
<MonkeyDust> die heeft geen grafische installer en daar moet je alles zelf invullen, bij ubuntu-studio ook, trouwens
<OerHeks> dit voeg je toch in preceed.cfg > d-i netcfg/get_hostname string <hostname>
<MonkeyDust> ik denk dat JanC zoiets gaat weten
<MonkeyDust> roel-: JanC is er, stel je preseed vraag opnieuw
<JanC> kijk liever in de documentatie voor preseed, of vraag in -server  ;)
<JanC> maar eh, alle hostnames op 'ubuntu' zetten is vragen om problemen
<JanC> raar dat dat zou gebeuren
<Jeroen1104> goedenavond
<Jeroen1104> weet iemand al waneer er een nieuw update is van banshee of de musicbrainz library?
<TopGear> Nope
<Jeroen1104> jammer
<Jeroen1104> de metadata van een aantal cd's klopt voor geen kant
<Jeroen1104> en ik kan een stuk of 30 cd's niet lezen :(
<MonkeyDust> ze zijn mss nog te nieuw
<Jeroen1104> MonkeyDust: ik zit in offtopic
<lord4163> HALLO
<lord4163> IK HEB EEN PROBLEEM
<lord4163> !
<lord4163> Ik heb geen geluid
<lord4163> meer
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Slaapt iedereen weer?
<lord4163> pvd
<hansw> ja, we slapen, stil zijn :-)
<Dykam> Dus...  na het installeren van eclipse kon ik niet meer inloggen O_
<Dykam> o
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> cool
<Dykam> dus weer gedeinstalleerd via tty1
<Dykam> en toen werkte alles weer
<Dykam> Hoe the heck krijgt elcipse het voor elkaar gnome te verpesten
<hansw> bug gemeld?
<OerHeks> welke eclips, ppa ?
<Dykam> Weet niet wat te melden
<Dykam> Neee
<hansw> Dykam, dependencies?
<Dykam> mijn package manager is een beetje kaput
<Dykam> kan niet meer upgraden naar een nieuwe versie van ubuntu '¬¬
<hansw> tuurlijk wel
<Dykam> kreeg na installeren meteen al segfaults bij java
<OerHeks> welke java ...
<OerHeks> ah
<Dykam> dus probeerde te herstarten
<Dykam> grijs themaloos inlogscherm,etc
<Dykam> je weet wel, ajs gnome niet goed werkt
<OerHeks> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-install-eclipse-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<OerHeks> hmm start ubuntu in classic ?
<Dykam> Alles is dit ubuntu 1.04 of 10.10
<Dykam> classic?
<hansw> e<Dykam> kan niet meer upgraden naar een nieuwe versie van ubuntu '¬¬ <---
<OerHeks> uitloggen, je naam klikken en GDM veranderen
<OerHeks> ow
<hansw> OerHeks, hij heeft niet de nieuwste :-)
<Dykam> het inlogscherm zag er al verkeerd uit
<Dykam> Naja, als ik weer terug thuis ben ubuntu opnieuw installen
<hansw> ja, de windows manier, als iets niet werkt dan doe je het opnieuw :-)
<hansw> Dykam, je kunt ook je .gnome en .config dir verwijderen
<Dykam> Deze ubuntu install was sowieso al flink corrupt
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> dat niet alleen
<hansw> of een andere user aanmaken en ze vergelijken
<Dykam> het zat diper
<Dykam> :P
<Dykam> drivers etc
<hansw> ah, veel ppa's enzo?
<int3nz0r> help, ik kan geen visuele effecten instellen en bij extra stuurprogramma's staat er dit stuurprogramma is ingeschakeld maar niet in gebruik
<Dykam> ook, maar niet meer voor drivers
<hansw> niet meer? :-)
<Dykam> ppa weer uitgezet voor nvidia noveau
<Dykam> int, Hoezo kan je het niet instellen. Wat wordt er gezegd?
<int3nz0r> ik kan het niet vinden, die tab bij uiterlijk is weg, heb ergens op internet gevonden dat ik compizconfig instellingen beheerder moest installeren
<int3nz0r> dat lukte maar ik merk niks als ik settings aan of uit zet daarin
<Dykam> Weg? Dat is raar
<Dykam> Of is dat sinds 11.04
<Dykam> hansw?
<int3nz0r> ja
<Dykam> Ik draai een oude versie :/
<int3nz0r> dat heb ik wel begrepen
<Dykam> Hmm, is 10.04 niet met ubuntu's eigen systeem? ondersteund dat wel compiz
<Dykam> installeer simple compizconfig manager
<OerHeks> als je 10.04 draaid, zit je nu op 10.04.3 ?
<roel-> JanC: bedankt, ik zal het even in -server vragen
<Dykam> Waar zie ik de exacte versie? kan dat nooit terugvinden
<DarkEra> 10.04.2 volgens mij OerHeks
<OerHeks> cat /etc/lsb-release
<OerHeks> of > lsb_release -a
<Dykam> .04.2
<DarkEra> daar ga ik nooit van uit, eerder van de release schedule en daar staat de 10.04.3 geplanned voor 21 Juli
<OerHeks> ah oke, ik ben nog te vroeg
<Dykam> Ik draai .04.2 :]
<DarkEra> Unity moet Compiz hebben om te functioneren in 11.04 net zoals ze beiden dus een graka nodig hebben die 3D ondersteund. Verder zijn de instellingen bij Uiterlijk weggelaten inderdaad
<OerHeks> ik kon laatst ook niet updaten, rare meldingen, toen heb ik de lists gewist en ging het wel
<DarkEra> bepaalde zaken zal men nu dus via ccsm moeten zien te regelen, alhoewel dit niet zonder slag of stoot gaat heb ik begrepen (hence the Cube)
<hansw> OerHeks, welke list heb je gewist?
<OerHeks> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<hansw> jee
<OerHeks> daar stond dus nog een map, die verwijderd en hopla
<hansw> dat is wel erg rigoreus
<OerHeks> sjorrie, niks hielp
<hansw> magoe, als iets niet werkt kan ik me dat wel voorstellen, wel jammer dat je nu niet kunt achterhalen waarom het niet werkt
<OerHeks> dit > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764380
<OerHeks> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<OerHeks> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<hansw> OerHeks, dat heb ik ook wel eens maar hoef niets te deleten, apt zeurt over dat versies niet met nummer beginnen :-)
<hansw> apt-get -f enzo bekeken?
<OerHeks> ja
<hansw> je weet dat je echt al je ppa's weg gooit?
<OerHeks> ehhh .. nee ?
<hansw> al gekeken wat er in die dir staat?
<hansw> wat kan zijn is dat dat een cache van je ppa's is
<OerHeks> dit trad op na ubuntu natty en video driver en resticted extra´ s met flash plugin nonfree
<hansw> maar dan is het wel brak dat er geen mechanisme is dat dat opruimt
<OerHeks> ik denk dat ik toen nog geen ppa heb toegevoegd, laptop van mama hier.
<hansw> OerHeks, die heb ik ook
<hansw> geen probleem er mee
<OerHeks> ik nu ook niet meer, ik vond het wel vervelend, omdat normale oplossingen zoals apt-autoclean en -f niets deden
<OerHeks> release candidate kernel 3.0 :P
<OerHeks> Linux wou 2.8 maar het is toch 3.0 geworden
<hansw> zo onbelangrijk
<hansw> het is gewoon de laatste 2.6 met aanpassingen :-)
<OerHeks> ik weet niet waarom het een milestone is. ja, met meer hw ondersteuning video
<hansw> ow, kijk naar kernellog.foo ofzo, het staat wel ergens online
<hansw> Under this new versioning model, the next major release of the Linux kernel to follow will be Linux 3.1, then Linux 3.2, etc. There will still be the stable point releases to each series as Linux 3.0.1, 3.0.2, etc.
<DarkEra> LOL.... en sommigen praatten over 2.6.40 :)
<OerHeks> ja, 3.0 is dus 2.6.39
<OerHeks> -D
<grid__> hoi
<grid__> weet iemand nog een nederland php chan?
<grid__> +s
<grid__> zelfs #php is +i namelijk
<OerHeks> misschien registreren ?
<OerHeks> ik zie iig geen PHP-en in de lijst
<hansw> grid__, op #php zit 500 man ofzo, dat wil je niet volgen
<JanC> hansw: in #python zit > 800 man, en dat valt wel mee  ;-)
<hansw> JanC, netjes
<JanC> en zelfs #ubuntu met ~1600 man is meestal te volgen...
<hansw> JanC, dan zijn het wellicht alleen maar followers
 * JanC lacht altijd met de mensen van een lokaal IRC-netwerk die fier > 1000 users melden ;)
<hansw> lijkt me niet leuk meer
<hansw> grid__, maar wat wil je weten?
<hansw> of gewoon rondhangen?
<JanC> ik gok dat als #php +i is, dat ofwel tijdelijk is (omdat er een trol-aanval is), of dat er ergens instructies staan over hoe je je kan laten inviteren
<hansw> er zijn altijd veel troll aanvallen
<hansw> was al toen ik nog op was daar
<JanC> fun
<hansw> -5 jaar ofzo
<JanC> Freenode heeft wel meer mogelijkheden om daar iets tegen te doen tegenwoordig
<hansw> er zijn kanalen die wel te doen zijn, zitten de huidige php hackers
<hansw> maar de splitsing zegt al genoeg
<hansw> vroeger zaten de mensen met veel kennis er, sasha shuman, rasmus, etc...
<hansw> tot andere php hackers ze op irc begonnen af te zeiken
<hansw> toen hadden ze er genoeg van
<hansw> daarna ben ik ook gestopt
<JanC> er zijn ook wel eens mensen die mij afzijken, I don't really care...  ;-)
<hansw> nah, dit was niet leuk meer, het was niet inhoudelijk afzeiken
<hansw> afzijken, whatever :-)
<JanC> afzeiken
<hansw> magoe, slapen, straks weer nixen
<hansw> mzzl
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-31
<Allocaaate> goede morgen
<Allocaaate> sorry, goedemorgen
<OerHeks> halo Allocaaate
<MonkeyDust> dat is nog eens een nick :)
<exalt> Sorry, goedemorgen. !
<leoquant> hallo!
<alex--> Hoi
<alex--> Hoeveel cpu kracht kost het maken van een backup ?
<alex--> maken van backup van andere pc in netwerk
<OerHeks> ligt eraan, of je die backup comprimeert. dan is 100% CPU normaal.
<alex--> Ik wil een server kopen voor het backuppen van alle pc's in me netwerk
<alex--> Alleen ik vraag me af wat voor 1 dit gaat worden, quad core of een intel atom
<OerHeks> voor alleen backuppen, lijkt me een atom voldoende.
<alex--> Denk wel dat dat het handigste is
<OerHeks> de pc waar de backup vandaan komt, pakt in, niet de opslag
<alex--> ...
<alex--> Oh
<OerHeks> en gigabit netwerk lijkt me dan erg handig, voor ene servertje.
<alex--> Ik wil 4 servers; 1 backup server (wordt alleen aangesloten/aangezet als het nodig is, via LAN); 1 file/sync server (synchroniseert alle bestanden en fungeert als NAS, via LAN); 1 webserver (om paar websites/andere dingen online te zetten, via internet); 1 'experimenteer' server (om wat uit te proberen of het werkt, wat met virtualbox te doen ofzo)
<OerHeks> weinig users ?
<alex--> Ivm de veiligheid leek het me handiger om ze gescheiden te houden, omdat 3 servers via LAN gaan en maar eentje via internet
<alex--> Ja OerHeks
<OerHeks> dan is die atom ruim voldoende.
<alex--> Alles op 1 server leek me onhandiger, omdat backup schijven niet constant mogen draaien
<alex--> Nouja, weinig users, hangt er vanaf wat je weinig noemt, ze hoeven niet allemaal tegelijk gebackupt te worden, maar wel allemaal..
<OerHeks> weinig users tegelijk, idd.
<alex--> Wat zou het handigste zijn voor de hardware voor de rest van de servers?
<OerHeks> gigabit netwerk, dat scheelt snelheid
<OerHeks> dan pas een snellere processor
<alex--> Pc's in netwerk zijn allemaal 100 mbps
<OerHeks> 1-2 gb ram kan zat zijn.
<alex--> gigabit is toch alleen handig als je meerdere pc's hebt op de server die 1 gbps hebben?
<alex--> Ik heb een paar laptops, en die hebben 100 mbps LAN, en desktop oo
<alex--> ook *
<OerHeks> ja, of een goeie gigabit router en server/gigabit netwerk, dan kan je ook al snelheidwinst hebben, ook al zijn die pcś nog op 100
<alex--> Ik was eigenlijk van plan om ze in de garage ergens weg te werken
<alex--> Worden de kabels dan niet te lang (signaalverlies)?
<alex--> zo'n 7 meter hemelsbreed
<alex--> vanaf router naar garage
<alex--> hoi OerHeks
<Jeeves_> alex--: Zoek je nog een gigabit routertje?
<alex--> Weet nog niet, wat dan?
<Jeeves_> De meeste consumentenrouterjes halen lang geen gigabit he
<alex--> Weet ik
<Jeeves_> de draytek 2130 haalt 800mbit
<Jeeves_> das een heel end in de buurt
<Jeeves_> Kabels mogen ongeveer 100meter zijn, volgens mij
<alex--> Ah
<alex--> Maar ik hoef geen wifi functionaliteit
<alex--> Aangezien ik daarvoor al een andere router heb
<Jeeves_> dan koop je er eentje zonder wifi :)
<alex--> (en binnekort een modem die ook wifi heeft)
<alex--> modem/router combi :\
<alex--> Wat is het beste voor een backup server? Mag dit ook oude hardware zijn?
<Jeeves_> Het beste is https://www.tuxis.nl/hosting/online-backup :)
<Jeeves_> Maar als je geen haast hebt met het back-uppen mag het prima een oude doos zijn
<RawChid> Zou wel jammer zijn als je HD met backups crasht :P
<Jeeves_> zolang je originele disk het nog doet is dat geen ramp :)
<alex--> Wat gaat er stuk aan oude hardware? (behalve de hdd's, die zijn nieuw)
<alex--> Ik wil geen online-backups
<alex--> Is te duur
<Jeeves_> te duur?
<Jeeves_> 10GB voor 7,50?
<alex--> Eh, ik heb schijven van meer dan 10 gb
<alex--> Ik ga binnekort nog een pc erbij kopen, die 1 TB heeft
<alex--> Dat moet ook gebackupt worden
<Jeeves_> Het gaat niet om het formaat van de schijven he. Het gaat om de hoeveelheid data :)
<alex--> Schijven staan bij mij altijd vol
<alex--> Backups maken bij Tuxis kost me € 1200 per maand
<Jeeves_> Dat lijkt mij geen enkel probeem :)
<alex--> Te duur
<alex--> En datalimiet van provider...
<Jeeves_> Je zou natuurlijk ook alleen je zinnige data kunnen backuppen
<alex--> Ik wil de backups thuis
<alex--> Welke hardware heb ik nodig voor backups maken?
<Jeeves_> cpu, memory, moederbord, harddisks, netwerkkaart
<jpjacobs> inderdaad, enkel zinnige data backupen lijkt me nuttig.
<alex--> Jeeves_: nieuwe/oude hardware maakt geen verschil?
<jpjacobs> en incrementele backups nemen bespaart je ook een hoop plaats (bv met dar)
<Jeeves_> 11:16 < Jeeves_> Maar als je geen haast hebt met het back-uppen mag het prima een oude doos zijn
<alex--> Het moet wel stabiel zijn
<Jeeves_> Dude
<Jeeves_> wat zit je nou moeilijk te doen :)
<Jeeves_> Een oude doos is niet perse onstabiel
<Jeeves_> een nieuwe doos is op de langere termijn stabieler
<alex--> Wat bedoel je?
<Jeeves_> Precies wat ik zeg.
<Jeeves_> Als je nu een oudere doos pakt is de kans dat ie stuk gaat groter dan met een nieuwe doos
<Jeeves_> de kosten zijn echter ook hoger
<Jeeves_> dus, pak een doos, schroef em in elkaar
<Jeeves_> en dan zie je wel hoe lang ie et uithoudt
<Jeeves_> beetje raid erin
<jpjacobs> het doet er niet toe hoe oud je hardware is. bv ik heb thuis een server/routertje staan uit 96, en die doet eht prima
<Jeeves_> jpjacobs: Pcies. Werkt prima.
<Jeeves_> En misschien gaat ie wel een keer stuk.
<Jeeves_> En dan pak je vrolijk een nieuwe oude doos
<jpjacobs> idd
<Jeeves_> en dan draai je weer verder
<alex--> Hij mag alleen niet stuk gaan tijdens het draaien van een backup
<jpjacobs> gewoon HD wat in het oog houden
<alex--> En de schijven mogen ook niet stuk gaan
<Jeeves_> alex--: Waarom mag ie niet stuk gaan tijdens het draaien van een backup?
<jpjacobs> daarvoor steek je een RAID weet ik veel hoeveel
<alex--> 2x 2 TB in raid1
<Jeeves_> Dan mag het dus prima stuk gaan
<Jeeves_> ook als je aan het backuppen bent
<Jeeves_> want je maakt namelijk 'snapshots' met hardlinks
<Jeeves_> zodat het niet uitmaakt als je een keer een dagje mist
<alex--> Wat bedoel je?
<jpjacobs> maar zeker als je veel data hebt, kijk vooral naar incrementele backups (zoals met dar). Echt honderden keren sneller
<alex--> Ja, ga ik ook doen
<jpjacobs> tenzij je AL die data elke dag verandert (en dan moet je je ook vragen beginnen stellen waarom je eigenlijk die backups neemt)
<alex--> incrementele backups
<jpjacobs> en misschien ook overwegen om aan off-site backup te doen, in geval dat je huis ontploft
<alex--> Backups zijn voor mij voor: dataverlies tegengaan, virussen vermijden
<alex--> jpjacobs: doe ik ook misschien op me VPS
<jpjacobs> als je het toch megalomaan wil aanpakken :p
<alex--> jpjacobs: lol
<alex--> Jeeves_ [~Jeeves_@host01.tuxis.net]
<alex--> Daarom verwijs je me dus naar tuxis.net
<Jeeves_> Zou het? :)
<alex--> Je werkt daar?
<Jeeves_> Ik ben het
<voets72> he hallo weet iemand welke driver ik moet instaleren voor 7800gtx kaart om hd te kunnen kijken bvd.
<voets72> ik zoek een beeldkaart voor ubuntu 11.4 om hd te kunnen kijken 1080p kan iemand mij daar bij helpen A8N-sli premium moederbord
<wica> Sorry voor het volgende.
<wica> AHHHH, ik word gek van mijn collega die zeurt over een balk
<Allocaaate> op Ubuntu-desktop?
<Allocaaate> op op het plafond?
<wica> Ubuntu desktop
<wica> 11.04
<wica> Ze heeft gewoon constant ruzie met die nieuwe balk
<wica> Terwijl de rest er geen last van heeft
<Allocaaate> .......ja, dat vind ik ook niet leuk, KDE biedt de uitkomst
<OerHeks> ik ook, daarom draai ik gnome classic.
<wica> Ze kan ook naar classic
<OerHeks> en KDE is ook geen gekke GDM
<wica> Laatste keer dat ik kde gebruikt heb, was versie 3.52 ofzo
<Allocaaate> 11.04 is snel alleen vind ik het ondanks enorme funcionaliteit toch iets dat moet wachten, ik vind het niet leuk
<OerHeks> versie 4.6 is zeer prettig.
<Allocaaate> klopt, of oude Gnome
<OerHeks> je moet dan wel even schakelen: gedit > Kate etc
<wica> voor kde is er een meta packages neem ik aan?
<OerHeks> kubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> ik blijf voorlopig nog bij mijn ouwe ENIAC
<OerHeks> kde kan je er gewoon bij installeren, en bij login KDE kiezen.
<wica> OerHeks: Heb geen zijn, om weer 15min achter haar pc te zitten voor een herinstall. Wil gewoon via ssh :)\
<wica> OerHeks: I know
<Allocaaate> yep, probeer eens Search en launch voor desktop, zeer leuk
<OerHeks> in KDE zit die zoekbalk van unity al jaren standaard in.
<Allocaaate> jij bent topper Oer
<MonkeyDust> wica: ssh -Y user@ip "gnome-panel& metacity&"
<wica> of apt-get install kde-full
<wica> classic zonder effect en ze is zo blij als een kind
<wica> lol
<wica> Nu moet de hele afdeling het ook hebben
<wica> *zucht* zo moeilijk is het toch niet
<MonkeyDust> de hele afdeling?
<OerHeks> ssh-je-rot
<MonkeyDust> wordt er bij jullie met ubuntu gewerkt? waar dan wel?
<wica> Ja, de rest was ook niet al te vredemet unify, ipv dat ze het zeggen
<wica> OerHeks: Nee, snel uitgelegd. uitloggen, en dan je sessie kiezen
<MonkeyDust> wica: er is oem-versie van ubuntu
<wica> Afdeling is maar 6 man
<OerHeks> 6 x 30 seconden, dat scheelt al snel 3 minuten werktijd.
<wica> hehe, true
<wica> dat is 3min meer in openttd
<wica> :)
<Allocaaate> leuk, ik had ook zo net iemand die Unitu weg wilt hebben
<OerHeks> ah dit had ik al gehoord > PAM security update for Hardy, Lucid, Maverick, and Natty breaks cron (http://pad.lv/790538). Mirroring/downloads blocked; fix in progress
<OerHeks> PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_env.so): /lib/libpam.so.0: version `LIBPAM_MODUTIL_1.1.3' not found
<PH-MJS> OerHeks: Thanks voor het melden. Liep hier ook al tegen het probleem aan
<OerHeks> hoeveel cronjobs staan stil, en automatic updates ook :(
<OerHeks> dus de fix komt niet binnen,...
<OerHeks> herstarten cron solves tot nu toe, maar dan moet je er wel allert op zijn.
<MonkeyDust> hier ook net een pam update voor natty gehad
<jaap_> Goededag ik heb een vraag over het installeren van FTjam
<jaap_> kan iemand mij helpen
<CasW> Wat is je vraag?
<jaap_> ik krijg FTjam niet geinstalleerd
<CasW> Kan je meer informatie geven? Wat zegt 'ie?
<jaap_> ik probeer FTjam 2.5.2 via de terminal te installen
<leoquant> http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/lucid/i386/ftjam/download
<leoquant> 2.5.2-1.1_i386.
<jaap_> ik wil deze handmatig  installeren en niet via de Software center
<jaap_> ik moet wat aanpassingen doen in FTjam
<leoquant> wat is handmatig?
<leoquant> een tar? tar gz via git?
<jaap_> via terminal
<leoquant> sudo apt-get install FTjam?
<jaap_> taz.gz
<leoquant> en de depend. doe dan ook zelf?
<jaap_> als ik het via de apt-get krijg ik de verkeerde verzie
<leoquant> je
<jaap_> sorry ik ben een beginner op ubuntu (linux)
<leoquant> via apt/dpkg krijg per versie vanzelf de juiste versie
<leoquant> je
<leoquant> een supernieuw prog past niet automatisch binnen een "oude" versie van ubuntu
<leoquant> dat geeft problemen met afhanekelijkheden
<leoquant> sorrt typo's
<leoquant> keyboard stuk
<leoquant> -------------------
<jaap_> ik gebruikt Ubuntu  10.10
<jaap_> hoe installeer ik een tar.gz op de juiste manier??
<leoquant> http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/maverick/i386/ftjam/download of nogmaals: sudo apt-get install FTjam
<leoquant> jaap_, dat is elke keer weer anders
<leoquant> uitpakken in je home
<leoquant> dan de readme lezen
<jaap_> ja heb ik gedaan
<leoquant> en dan maak je van linux iets heel moeilijks
<leoquant> want deinstalleren gaat ook elke keer anders
<jaap_> en deze geeft aan dat ik ./configure
<jaap_> dat doe ik zonder error's
<jaap_> daarna voer ik make uit
<MonkeyDust> jaap_: als je nieuw bent, is het aangeraden om de grafische manier te gebruiken, niet de terminal commando's
<MonkeyDust> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/howto.html
<jaap_> en de grafische manier is vie de software center zeker
<MonkeyDust> ja
<jaap_> als ik het via de software center doe kan ik het programma niet meer aanpassen of wel???
<MonkeyDust> aanpassen?
<jaap_> er  zijn wat aanpassingen nodig om mijn gekeren software te runnen
<MonkeyDust> of je nu make install gebruikt, of de grafische installer, het is hetzelfde programma hoor
<jaap_> waar kan ik de software vinden  na instal
<MonkeyDust> in /usr/bin
<jaap_> oke en hoe/waar kan ik de software bestand vinden
<MonkeyDust> bedoel je de bron?
<MonkeyDust> bedoel je de broncode?
<jaap_> yes
<leoquant> wil je die als beginners even checken jaap_ ?
<MonkeyDust> ben je een ontwikkelaar, programmeur, jaap_ ?
<jaap_> een beetje van beide
<leoquant> dan ben je een dev. dan moet je naar #ubuntu-dev
<leoquant> wij zijn over het algemeen huis-tuin-beestje-kabouter gebruikers
<jaap_> wat ik moet doe in de FTjam is een aantal string en var verranderren
<jaap_> oke
<leoquant> precies
<jaap_> oke
<leoquant> en dan vergeet ik het boompje je nog..
<jaap_> dan ga ik dat morgen doen
<leoquant> ok
<jaap_> thks voor jullie hulp zo ver
<Lococensus> Hello
<Lococensus> Guess nobody is here
<MonkeyDust> Lococensus: dit is het nederlandstalige kanall
<MonkeyDust> kanaal*
<Lococensus> ok
<Lococensus> sorry
<Lococensus> iemand verstand van Ubuntu, ben nl nieuw met dit besturing systeem, mnaar het bevalt me goed tot nu toe, maar ik heb een vraagje over wine
<CasW> Iedereen heeft hier verstand van Ubuntu, toch? :p
<CasW> Wat is je vraag?
<Lococensus> Nou ik heb geprobeert AVS video conveter te downloaden en te open met wine, gaat trouwens automatisch maar wine blokkeert op 1 of andere manier de instalatie
<Lococensus> Ik wou er namelijk een karaoke programma opzetten voor mijn dochter
<CasW> Die lijkt het niet te doen onder Wine (appdb.winehq.org), maar er zijn toch vast wel alternatieven?
<Lococensus> Zoals ik al zei, ik ben totaal nieuw met Ubuntu, en alles ziet er nog een beetje vreemd uit
<CasW> Wat doet het precies?
<Lococensus> krijg een popup
<Lococensus> dat ie het blokkeert
<Lococensus> The file '/tmp/AVSVideoConverter-1.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the
<Lococensus> maar ik heb het van de UBUNTUY site gehaald
<CasW> Oh, dan moet je rechts klikken, eigenschappen, rechten, 'uitvoeren van het bestand toestaan' (onderin)
<CasW> Op die exe dus
<Lococensus> ok , kga het ff proberen
<Lococensus> en uhhh... super systeem tot nu toe, pc is nog niet gecrashed since ik Linux er op heb staan
<CasW> 'tuurlijk, ik had niet anders verwacht ;)
<Lococensus> blij dat die grote lijst weg is met al die programmas er in, was altijd een speld zoeken in een hooiberg
<Lococensus> jongens bedankt voor de info, maar moet helaas werken
<Lococensus> prettige dag nog
<Vancha> hallo pieps
<Vancha> is er hier toevallig iemand die precies op dit moment problemen heeft met updaten :)
<Vancha> ik krijg hier een foutmelding te zien nadat ik sudo apt-get update heb gedaan in de terminal
<Vancha> en vervolgens via de update manager update
<MonkeyDust> er zijn problemen met het updaten van pam
<Vancha> oke, dat is dus algemeen :o
<Vancha> dankje MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> If
<MonkeyDust>                you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the
<MonkeyDust>                developers have identified a package regression and have pulled
<MonkeyDust>                the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<user01> goedenavond.. ik wil ubuntu gaan installeren kan ik hier ook vragen stellen? :)
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> Da's de bedoeling hier
<user01> CasW: ok
<user01> sorry telefoon..
<user01> het gaat eigenlijk over beveiliging.. is het nodig dat je daar nog het een en ander aan doet voordat je veilig Ubuntu kunt gebruiken? het gaat hier om een installatie op een, non-server, stand-alone PC
<CasW> Nee, eigenlijk niet
<user01> is extra beveilling eigenlijk alleen nodig wanneer je het gebruik als een een server?
<CasW> Dan hangt het er nog steeds van af
<user01> ok goed, nou in ieder geval bedankt voor de snelle response.. een fijne avond toegewenst
<yellabs> waarom is breedband internet zo duur in nederland ? de draad is toch niet zo lang ?
<yellabs> de goedkoopste is nog altijd rond de 20 euro
<MonkeyDust> belgie is nog duurder
<MonkeyDust> 2008 : http://www.bellen.com/nieuws/nederland-goedkoop-belgie-duur-internetland.aspx
<yellabs> dat is waar
<yellabs> ;)
<MonkeyDust> http://www.computervragen.be/2011/05/27/internet-duur-in-belgie/
<yellabs> 78 % internet dichtheid in nederland, maal 20 euro gemiddeld, reken uit je winst
<yellabs> ik ben voorstander voor gratis internet ( wifi , wmax of zo ? )
<MonkeyDust> als alles eens gratis was he
<yellabs> tja
<yellabs> in belgie is onderwijs nog wel gratis
<MonkeyDust> "gratis"
<yellabs> gemeenschaps geld
<yellabs> nu gaat ons gemeenschaps geld naar het redden van banken die er zelf een potje van maken
<yellabs> dat geld mag je natuurlijk wel weer lenen bij dezelfde bank voor 10 % rente, dat is je eigen geld.. lachen he ?
<yellabs> oh jij werkt toch niet bij de bank eh ?
<yellabs> gelukkig hebben we ubuntu nog, vrij  ( niet gratis )
<JanC> yellabs: Nederland is voorlopig nog bij de goedkoopste internetlanden in de wereld...
<JanC> als je prijs/kwaliteit vergelijkt zijn de steden in Zuid Korea misschien nog wel wat beter of zo, maar dat is het zowat...  ;)
<JanC> WiFi is overigens wel gratis hier, in theorie  ;)
<yellabs> hehe
<JanC> alleen jammer dat die beloofde gratis hotspots voor heel de stad hier nog steeds niet zichtbaar zijn als ik in m'n WiFi config kijk...
<yellabs> er zijn wel wat steden bezig met city wide wireless, was wireless leiden ook niet zo een project ?
<yellabs> wij hebben het in tilburg ( thats my town ) ook eens besproken en geprobeerd
<yellabs> lukte best, maar beperkte bereik is een issue
<OerHeks> is de update er al voor PAM module ?
<JanC> volgens de kaart van het project zou ik nochtans WiFi moten hebben hier, zie ik nu...
<yellabs> onze hoop was toen gericht op wimax
<OerHeks> bug 790538, fix released 30 minutes ago
<yellabs> maar daar roepen ze nog steeds over en nog geen resultaat,
 * OerHeks ziet geen PAM update :(
<JanC> OerHeks: ik wel
<yellabs> isp problem
<JanC> OerHeks: gewoon even wachten tot je mirror update
<OerHeks> mirrors moeten nog syncen, las ik idd
<JanC> ik gok dat de NL mirror elk uur synct of zo
<Gab3> waarom speelt ubuntu niet vloeiend video af, allemaal vsync strepen in het beeld bij snel bewegende scenes
<OerHeks> toch handig, dat twitter > https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntustatus
<OerHeks> naar van die PAM module is, dat de update met de fix ook een cronjob is :(
<yellabs> gwibber niet zo..
<JanC> Gab3: wat bedoel je precies met "vsync-strepen"?
<Gab3> alsof het beeld wordt opgebouwd uit meerdere delen/vlakken
<Gab3> speciaal nvidia kaartje aangeschaft maar het is niet veel beter geworden
<OerHeks> vsync uitschakelen in ccsm
 * JanC heeft geen probleem met afspelen video op AMD & Intel grafische chips
<K-4U> Kan iemand mij helpen met Cups en samba?
<Gab3> netjes drivers erop enzo, afspeelprog maakt ook niet uit, vnc, totem, mplayer enz
<yellabs> Gab3 , probeer eens mplayer vanaf de commandline met je video
<yellabs> gnome terminal en dan mplayer en drop je film in de terminal
<JanC> Gab3: je kan eens proberen wat OerHeks zegt, vsync in/uit-schakelen in compiz config
<JanC> yellabs: hij zegt net dat mplayer hetzelfde probleem heeft...
<yellabs> gui versie , ik heb het over vanaf de commandline op de desktop
<JanC> Gab3: met welke kaart had jhe het probleem vroeger?
<yellabs> hmm
<JanC> yellabs: de GUI-versie van mplayer gebruitk gewoon de commandline versie en zet daar wat widgets rond  ;)
<yellabs> nee hoor, maar goed kijk maar
<Gab3> had eerst een ati kaartje, werkte voor geen meter. tis nu wel beter met de nieuwe nv 520gt maar nog niet zoals het hoort
<JanC> Gab3: wat voor soort video probeer je te bekijken?
<Gab3> ja had gister nieuwe install gedaan, had wat gerommeld. mplayer staat er nu op. ff kijken
<Gab3> het is bij van alles, van hd tot en met youtube 320p
<OerHeks> in ccsm > 1re pagina > open GL > vsync
<OerHeks> c/1re/1e
<JanC> ik kan YT 320p bekijken op een machine met een 900 MHz CPU en een Intel i915 IGP
<JanC> dus je probleem kan niks met snelheid te maken hebben  ;)
<Gab3> nee, lijkt me ook niet :)
<Gab3> tis een intel dual core 3ghz met 3gb intern
<Gab3> gebruikte het voorheen alleen maar als muziek server voor de geluidskwaliteit. maar sinds de komst van mn plasma tv hangt ie nu daarop :)
<JanC> Gab3: welke Ubuntu-versie gebruik je?
<Gab3> de laatste, 11.04 alhoewel ik er wel weer gnome op ga zetten
<JanC> er staat al GNOME op, gok ik  ;)
<JanC> tenzij je mythbuntu of zo gebruikt
<Gab3> las op foras over vdpau oid, dat nvidia pure video gebeuren. maar kan die nergens selecteren als afspeel device
<Gab3> nee, gewoon ubuntu
<K-4U> Kan iemand mij helpen met samba en cups?
<OerHeks> Gab3 gnome is nog aanwezig, uiloggen, naam selecteren, en onderste panel GDM wijzigen in 'Classic'
<OerHeks> stel je vraag gewoon, K-4U, misschien weten we het antwoord
<Gab3> aaah, ik doe dat eerst even, ik zoek me rot hier :P
<JanC> Gab3: vdpau e.a. dergelijke technieke zijn op je CPU niet nodig als je geen HD video gebruikt
<K-4U> Als ik een printer wil delen via Samba, dan krijg ik op WINXP de melding dat de toegang geweigerd is en windows geen verbinding kan maken. Hoe fix ik dit? :P
<JanC> K-4U: hoe deel je die via samba?
<K-4U> JanC: Ik heb in webmin de printer toegevoegd aan de shares
<JanC> K-4U: eh
<OerHeks> deze wiki is mischien een hulp > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/PrinterSharing
<Gab3> oooh, geweldig, weer gnome. ik ga ff wat rommelen. brb
<JanC> sorry, ik heb geen idee wat webmin doet, maar er is naar het schijnt een reden waarom het indertijd uit Debian & Ubuntu gegooid is  ;)
<JanC> wat webmin doet met samba, bedoel ik
<OerHeks> ja, gooi webmin weg, en kijk in de wiki of je smb,cfg nog moet aanpassen
<K-4U> laat ik de vraag misschien helemaal anders stellen.. Is er een mogelijkheid om onder windows verbinding te maken met een cups server?
<OerHeks>  public = yes of zo ?
<JanC> K-4U: CUPS emuleert "lpd", en vziw kan Windows naar een "lpd" printer printen
<JanC> K-4U: maar via samba is misschien beter vanuit Windows (qua features en zo)
<yellabs> fijne avond nog, groeten en succes met alles
<OerHeks> have fun yellabs
<K-4U> Ik heb nu namelijk de samba shares omzeilt door een programma genaamt Expandrives te gebruiken. Hiermee kan ik een sshfs systeem mounten op windows. Het zou geweldig zijn als dit voor printers ook bestond
<JanC> LPD is het oude (pre-CUPS) systeem voor netwerkprinten onder UNIX
<JanC> en dat werkt vziw standaard in Windows
<OerHeks> samba shares omzeilen, webmin,...
<JanC> maar samba ondersteunt printen...
<K-4U> Oerheks: Samba shares omzeilen: Ik heb gemerkt dat samba echt superlangzaam is, sshfs is veel sneller en veel veiliger.. + Dat je ook van buitenaf verbinding kan maken.
<grid_> navond
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> moeilijk iets van te zeggen, hoeveel users gebruik je in samba, etc
<K-4U> Oerheks: ´users´.. Ik heb gewoon een paar shares die beschikbaar zijn in het netwerk. Het betreft hier een klein thuisnetwerkje & server
<K-4U> Oerheks: verder niet nodig om in te loggen enzo
<OerHeks> oke, dan denk ik dat je misschien wat moet sleutelen aan smb, het kan best rap zijn.
<Gab3> persoonlijk nooit echt problemen gehad met samba. maar ben lang niet zo ervaren als jullie
<OerHeks> meegenomen dat ik ook soms pas na 5 seconden de volgende directory zie.
<Gab3> heb nu via gnome mplayer aan de praat, 1080p via netwerk streamen gaat al een heeeeel stuk beter
<OerHeks> netjes Gab3
<Gab3> zit in die unity iets van compiz oid wat in de weg ligt ?
<OerHeks> nou, wat het precies is durf ik niet te zeggen, doch met 11.10 komt gnome3 en dat zal al een verbetering zijn.
<Gab3> ok. naja,, unity ziet er allemaal leuk uit (vond het bezoek ook) maar functionaliteit...
<OerHeks> probeer nu ajb geen gnome3 ppa te gebruiken, dat breekt vrijwel zeker je systeem :-(
<BrillieBrend> Iemand die mij opweg kan helpen met booten vanaf usb stick? Heb me van de week hier gemeld ivm. samba problemen maar heb het volgens mij zo verkloot dat ik even schone install wil. cdrom net eruit geschroeft dus ik ga voor usb boot. Echter die laad niet in vanwege tekst SYSLInux bla bla peter Anvin. Op google vind ik er een hoop over, en ik heb het ook al eens gefixt maar krijg het nu even niet voor elkaar.
<Gab3> ow, ik gebruik linux om lekker te rommelen, een nieuwe install is zo gepiept en leer ik alleen maar van. in ieder geval bedankt voor de tips !
<OerHeks> welke tool gebruik je BrillieBrend ? de opstartdisk creator uit systeem menu ?
<BrillieBrend> nee, ik mount de iso op windows, in root zit usb creator
<BrillieBrend> probleem zit hem in syslinux.cfg
<BrillieBrend> ui gfxboot bootlogo
<BrillieBrend> in die zin volgens mij en volgens google
<OerHeks> windows, dan zou ik liever unetbootin gebruiken, onder windows zelf
<OerHeks> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<BrillieBrend> oh, die ken ik nog wel ja
<BrillieBrend> even daarmee proberen
<OerHeks> :-)
<BrillieBrend> ik snap eigenlijk niet waarom die interne usb ding zo slecht is, was in 10. al
<BrillieBrend> die lijkt echt nooit te werken
<OerHeks> ik heb er hier geen probleem mee.
<Gab3> iso mounten, files 1 op 1 copieren naar usb stick en gaan. zo deed ik het tijd geleden met 9.x.x
<BrillieBrend> dat lijkt me te simpel, ik ga het nu testen
<Gab3> mja, ik kon gnome net niet vinden.. simpel ja :P
<OerHeks> als die usb stick al bootable was, zou je dat mischien zo kunnen fixen ..
<Gab3> staat j bios wel op booten vanaf usb...
<BrillieBrend> ja das punt ook niet
<BrillieBrend> nee er zit echt iets fout in die interne usb booter van ubuntu,
<BrillieBrend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382
<Gab3> oooh, dat zou ik niet weten. heb het nu via cd gedaan
<BrillieBrend> maar ik doe nu ff bestanden kopieren ter test
<BrillieBrend> en als dat niet lukt doe ik unebootin
<BrillieBrend> maar er was ook een fix met een regel weg halen, alleen dat lukt me nu opeens niet meer
<Gab3> ben beniewd
<BrillieBrend> fail
<Gab3> maar dat vdpau is dus niet nodig onder ubuntu ? onder windows vond ik met pure video SD materiaal er wel beter uitzien
<BrillieBrend> Iemand ervaring met nzb bestanden downen onder ubuntu?
<BrillieBrend> mijn eind doel is namelijk een semi automatisch systeempje te hebben draaien dat ik tot vrijdag onder windows 2003 had tot me oude server ermee stopte.
<BrillieBrend> en ik dacht laat ik de uitdaging aan gaan dit onder ubuntu te doen.
<BrillieBrend> hij moet elke min. even kijken of er een nzb bestand klaar staat, dit downen en vervolgens in een gedeelde map zetten
<BrillieBrend> newsleecher onder windows kan dat. is dit easy te fixen onder ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen verstand van nzb gedoe, doch er is wel een client die vel kan
<BrillieBrend> ik krijg ook kippevel van nzb en nieuwsgroepen maar wil toch graag me films hebben en helaas heb ik niet meer me studenten aansluiting van 100mbit waar je overal zo binnen komt :(
<Gotiniens> BrillieBrend, sabnzbd kan dit
<BrillieBrend> top, ik noteer hem :)
<OerHeks> ja die heb ik net gevonden weer > http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/install-ubuntu-repo
<Gotiniens> volgens mij zit sabnzbd tegenwoordig in de ubuntu repoś
<OerHeks> ene en cronjob schrijven die die map elke x seconden checked
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, neee
<OerHeks> ow
<Gotiniens> wat BrillieBrend wil doet sabnzbd allemaal uitzichzelf
<OerHeks> ah mooi, dus je kan hem naar je dropbox of ubuntu-one laten snuffelen ?
<Gotiniens> behalve het sharen van die map natuurlijk, wat je met samba doet
<Gotiniens> ja
<OerHeks> nice
<Gotiniens> hij heeft een "watch" dir
<Gotiniens> die checkt hij om de zoveel tijd (instelbaar) als hij daar een nzb bestand vind pikt hij die op en gaat hij downloaden
<OerHeks> ja zo deed Sultan grdje dat ook
<Gotiniens> ik heb hem ingesteld als de download dir van mijn browser
<Gotiniens> dus als ik een nzb download hoef ik er verder niet naar om te kijken
<Gotiniens> BrillieBrend, wil je ook spotnet gebruiken?
<BrillieBrend> probleem is alleen dat ik niet zo erg linux snap nog, maar ik zie het toch als een uitdaging dit te gaan fixen
<BrillieBrend> spotnet kan nzb bestanden eruit gooien
<BrillieBrend> maar heb je wel eens die post gezien op spotnet?
<BrillieBrend> ik wil daar niet gezien worden
<Gotiniens> ok
<BrillieBrend> wat een thuis amateur prutsers
<BrillieBrend> ik ben erg gesteld op echte releaseds
<Gotiniens> mjah heb het idee dat de kwaliteit wel lager licht dan bij openftd
<BrillieBrend> ik zat altijd op tropico, ken je dat?
<Gotiniens> nope
<BrillieBrend> dc++ hub voor 100Mbit plus gebruikers
<BrillieBrend> daar kon ik altijd 0days zo oppikken
<BrillieBrend> ik was erg verwend qua downloaden
<Gotiniens> ah dc++ ja
<Gotiniens> dat heb ik 10 geleden al afgezworen, toen er enkel hubs waren waar ik meer moest sharen dan ik aan hd capaciteit had :)
<BrillieBrend> was wel grappig, ik had toen ook een servertje draaien en daar dumpte zo een gast elke dag ong 10 ggb aan 0day pron, die server had het erg zwaar met uploaden
<BrillieBrend> dc++ is ook niet handig, maar in die situatie wel omdat iedereen daar snel kan uploaden en op die unie's zit beetje zelfde volk als hier, technishe jongens dus die zaten ook weer in release groepen enzo
<BrillieBrend> maar op dat spotnet zitten echt mensen die het niet snappen.
<Gotiniens> hier op de unie gebruiken ze gewoon windows sharen als protocol :P
<BrillieBrend> zelfs mijn vriendin snapt dat de orginele release naam handig is zodat je kwaliteit kan zien
<Gotiniens> iemand heeft ooit een mooie zoekmachine daarvoor geschreven en dat werkt best goed
<BrillieBrend> ik denk dat spotnet het niet lang gaat redden
<BrillieBrend> er zit helemaal geen beheer op
<Gab3> logisch, de massa zit erop
<Gotiniens> tegenwoordig wel hoor
<Gotiniens> maar je client kan kiezen om die te negeren
<Gotiniens> dat was bij FTD ook trouwens
<Gotiniens> mijn client negeerde de moderatie daar gewoon
<BrillieBrend> ftp kreeg ik ook echt een beetje kots van in me mond
<BrillieBrend> ftd
<JoshuaL> daarom koop ik mijn films gewoon en gebruik ik voor muziek spotify
<Gab3> ja laatste 2 jaar idd, sinds de nzb knop is er zo ontoegelijk veel vervuiling op de nieuwsgroepen
<BrillieBrend> tegenwoordig heb ik wat termen die ik volg op nzb index
<JoshuaL> maargoed, denk dat dit meer wat is voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic :)
<Gab3> ups :P
<BrillieBrend> :)
<BrillieBrend> overigens nog wel 1 ontopic ding
<BrillieBrend> het is mogelijk je pc over te nemen met unbuntu toch? vanaf windows
<BrillieBrend> dat is ook handig want de server moet in de meterkast komen
<hansw> teamviewer werkt gewoon voor een gui
<BrillieBrend> technisch is dat de laatste stap maar als dat erg lastig gaat worden
<hansw> ssh voor cli
<Gotiniens> BrillieBrend, ja hoor verschillende manier voor
<hansw> of telnet
<hansw> of ..
<BrillieBrend> alles via een gui voorlopig
<Gab3> ja, doe ik hier ook. kun je vinden onder de remote desktop instellingen bij ubuntu. dan een vnc client installen )tight heb ik hier)
<Gab3> maar goed, ik ga even een biertje pakken. hartelijk dank voor de tips allemaal en tot ziens !
<wscorpion> kan er iemand mij helpen? ik ben nieuw met ubuntu en heb geen desctop meer enkel maar mijn usb drive
<wscorpion> het is me gelukt om via de online help op deze irc chat te geraken maar heb geen geluid en slechts 1 monitor werkt maar
<BrillieBrend> wtf
<BrillieBrend> vaag verzoek van hem :)
<BrillieBrend> iemand die me kan helpen met delen van bestanden?
<BrillieBrend> van de week heb ik zitten kloten met samba etc, kan veel makkelijker zie ik nu en bijna werkend
<CasW> 'tuurlijk, wat is het probleem?
<BrillieBrend> zie de ubuntu pc in me netwerk
<BrillieBrend> zie vervolgens de map erin ook
<BrillieBrend> heb alleen geen toestemming terwijl die in ubuntu alle rechten heeft
<BrillieBrend> maar bijv netwerkgroep
<BrillieBrend> waar stel je dat ook al weer in in ubunte
<BrillieBrend> volgens mij maakt dat bij dit probleem niet uit maar voor de zekerheid
<BrillieBrend> weet het al weer, moest je die grafische gui van samba downloaden
<Ronnie> wat kan er mis zijn als de HDD benchmark gemiddeld een snelheid haalt van 66 MB/s, terwijl als er een process veel (>80%) iowait veroorzaakt, maar rond de 2MB/s leest (via iotop)
<hansw> hij is te druk met schrijven, daardoor veroorzaakt een leesactie iowait denk ik
<BrillieBrend> het is gelukt :) door naar ronde 2 in mijn windows switch naar ubuntu
<hansw> kan een paar oorzaken hebben, vermoedelijk trekt het je bus dicht
<Ronnie> hansw: maar via iotop ziet ik nauwelijks schrijf acties
<Gotiniens> defragmentatie?
<hansw> Ronnie, wat voor proces veroorzaakt iowait dan?
<JanC> een hoop seeks kan ook problemen geven
<hansw> of wait on io zoals het eigenlijk is
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: dat waser toch niet voor linux (ext3/4)
<Ronnie> vooral firefox-bin veroorzaakt het
<JanC> Ronnie: natuurlijk bestaat fragmentatie ook voor ext3/4
<hansw> Ronnie, hmm, vaag
<Ronnie> ja, fragmentatie wel, maar defrag niet
<JanC> Ronnie: sqlite probably
<JanC> Ronnie: defrag bestaat wel  ;)
<hansw> of couchdb JanC ?
<JanC> hansw: Firefox gebruikt dat standaard niet natuurlijk
<JanC> en zou ook ander proces zijn
<JanC> sqlite is in-proces
<hansw> ik las ergens dat ze het wel gebruiken
<hansw> maar zal me vergissen
<JanC> en gebruitk Firefox voor history, bookmarks, etc.
<Ronnie> en thunderbird geeft soms ook veel iotait
<Ronnie> JanC: weet jij sinds welke versie sqlite performance if gedaald?
<hansw> kent sqlite geen heap tables?
<JanC> Thunderbird gebruikt mbox files + indexes daarnaar, dus een hoop seeks voor bepaalde functionaliteit  ;)
<hansw> wtf, mbox?
<JanC> Ronnie: sqlite force-synct data naar disk
<hansw> het kan geen maildir aan?
<JanC> hansw: tuurlijk niet
<hansw> jee
<Ronnie> JanC: force-synct ?
<hansw> JanC, syncen naar disk is elke x ms
<hansw> maar dat kan voordeliger zijn
<hansw> bijna elke rdbms doet dat
<JanC> Evolution gebruikt standaard Maildir, maar ja, dat is volgens veel mensen een Outlook-kloon (het lijkt er qua UI van heel ver misschien een beetje op)
<JanC> hansw: force-sync is wel een performance killer natuurlijk
<hansw> JanC, hmm, vaag, waarom een force?
<Ronnie> dus, mijn bookmarks en history legen kan helpen?
<hansw> intern doen ze dat eigenlijk allemaal wel
<JanC> hansw: omdat ander sje file system beslist wanneer er naar disk gesynct wordt?
<hansw> je wil data consistentie
<JanC> en bij ext4 is dat soms na een halve minuut of langer
<hansw> JanC, dat moet er toch iets anders zijn binnen sqlite dat dat zou veroorzaken, anders kun je ook geen postgres of mysql gebruiken zonder hetzelfde te zien
<JanC> en ja, de meeste databases doen dat  ;)
<JanC> al gebruiken die vaak ook wel een soor logboek
<hansw> wat kan zijn is dat sqlite zelf een buffer op disk aan het opbouwen is
<hansw> :-)
 * hansw hoeft het niet uit te leggen
<hansw> maar vandaar ook mijn vraag over heap tables
<hansw> maar dan voor je redologs dus
<hansw> ow wacht, het kent vast geen transacties :-)
<JanC> sqlite heeft wel transacties
<Ronnie> ik heb ooit ergens gelezen dat er een commando was om de firefox sqlite db's `op te schonen`/`versnellen`
<JanC> Ronnie: een soort defrag voro sqlite ja
<hansw> Ronnie, het komt er op neer dat het oude entries leeg haalt en de ruimte gaat optimaliseren, oude entries hebben intern een delete flag
<Ronnie> ik doe al erg lang met hetzelfde ff profiel
<hansw> dus als jij niet veel bookmarks hebt die je delete dan heeft dat weinig zin
<JanC> postgresql heeft ook zoiets, tegenwoordig ingebouwd en automatisch, vroeger moest je zelf "stofzuigen"  ;)
<hansw> als ff er ook de history in opslaat en je gooit dat iedere keer weg dan heeft dat wel zin
<hansw> JanC, al heel lang zelfs
<JanC> hansw: de history is gewoon een soort bookmarks ook
<hansw> overigens heeft apple soortgelijke problemen met de mail app van ze
<hansw> die is ook te optimizen
<hansw> JanC, slaat het die apart op?
<JanC> mogelijke aparte DB, zou ik moeten nakijken
<Ronnie> mijn histroy is rond de 10.000 items
<JanC> maar vb. als je URL intikt zoekt die in beide
<hansw> http://web.utk.edu/~jplyon/sqlite/SQLite_optimization_FAQ.html
<JanC> voor de "completion"
<hansw> sqlite_exec(db, "VACUUM;", 0, 0);
<JanC> zie je, "stofzuigen"  ;)
<hansw> dat is overigens niet het commando wat je moet gebruiken in jouw geval ronnie :-)
<hansw> JanC, idd
<Ronnie> zo, even alle geschiedenis van voor 2011 gewist. scheelt misschien weer een hoop
<hansw> JanC, dit is wel een leuk, punt 10 uit die link
<hansw> gewist?
<hansw> cool
<hansw> succes met oplossen van je problemen :-)
<hansw> JanC,  There are only a few ways to speed up loading:
<hansw> 1) Load less data
<Ronnie> nu maar hopen dat het helpt
<hansw> waarom heb je dan een database? :-)
<hansw> ook zo leuk, je data compressen
<hansw> dan lees je minder maar gebruikt meer cpu :-)
<JanC> afhankelijk van het gebruikte algoritme kan dat wel meevallen
<JanC> LZO is geen BZIP  ;)
<MonkeyDust> ik heb de no-ip client op mijn pc staan, maar no-ip werkt maar zolang mijn ip adres niet vernadert, daarna is mijn website weg -- hints & scripts, iemand?
<hansw> The helper functions [Fn]ZipString() and [Fn]UnzipString() make this easy to implement, and only require linking in the zlib compression library.
<hansw> nu is zlib wel snel maar 1 keer lezen en tig keer cachen zal niet echt veel opleveren denk ik
<hansw> MonkeyDust, je dynamic ipnummer als tweede gateway instellen en een intern vast nummer als hoofd ipnummer nemen?
<hansw> of gewoon de lease lang laten duren
<MonkeyDust> intern vast heb ik
<MonkeyDust> even dat andere lezen, dat je voorstelt
<hansw> dan zou het al moet werken denk ik
<hansw> ken het niet dus ik weet niet waar de problemen zouden kunnen zitten
<JanC> no-ip is dynamic dns service
<hansw> ah, ok
<MonkeyDust> zoiets als DynDNS, maar daar gebeurde hetzelfde
<JanC> en waarschijnlijk update dat script niet als het Ip van de PC waarop het draait niet verandert
<hansw> is dat een binairy die het checked?
<hansw> veel modems kunnen dat trouwens zelf regelen
<JanC> beste is idd. je modem dat te laten doen
<JanC> die weet meteen als die een ander IP krijgt
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar ik weet niet hoe of waar en daar zoek ik echt al maanden naar
<JanC> anders zal je regelmatig een script moeten draaien dat je extern IP checkt (daar zijn websites voor), en die bij een veranderign het update-script draait
<hansw> MonkeyDust, als je modem het kan dan zit het gewoon in de webinterface
<JanC> MonkeyDust: welke router?
<MonkeyDust> b-box van belgacom
<hansw> http://www.whatismyip.com/
<JanC> hansw: nee, sommige Belgische providers verplichten een modem/router waar dat uit de UI gehaald is (maar wel beschikbaar)
<MonkeyDust> jaja, maar waar stel ik dat in
<hansw> JanC, volgens mij in .nl ook
<hansw> security by obscurity
<JanC> MonkeyDust: ik weet hoe bij de BBox 2...
<JanC> hansw: ja, ze hebben ook een geheim admin user/password in die dingen steken
<MonkeyDust> JanC: try, ik zoek het hier dan wel uit
<hansw> JanC, oef, dat is wel heel brak
<hansw> JanC, admin/admin123 enzo?
<JanC> hansw: en een gewone user kan wel de externe webinterface aanzetten zonder dat daar voor gewaarschuwd wordt
<MonkeyDust> JanC: hoe moet het in de BBox 2?
<JanC> hansw: nee, maar de wachtwoorden staan gewoon op internet  ;)
<MonkeyDust> onder welk menu item?
<hansw> JanC, net zoiets dus :-) fabrieks instellingen zeker?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: BBox 2 is een Sagem VDSL2 modem/router, de BBox was iets totaal anders van een andere fabrikant vziw
<MonkeyDust> probeer toch maar
<JanC> hansw: nee, firmware instelling, met 2 wachtwoorden, één voor Belgacom zelf, de andere voor providers die hun infrastructuur moeten huren
<JanC> MonkeyDust: als het een BBox is gaat het niet werken, zo simpel is het
<hansw> lol
<MonkeyDust> toemme
<JanC> instructies voor Windows werken ook niet in Ubuntu, of omgekeerd  ;)
<MonkeyDust> wat is RIP?
<JanC> in welke context?
<MonkeyDust> in de bbox, maar never mind
<JanC> hansw: de 2 wachtwaaorden zijn BGCVDSL2 & OLOVDSL2
<JanC> wachtwoorden
<hansw> JanC, ik kom zelden in .be :-)
<hansw> BelGaComVerDommeSLechttekr@ken ?
<JanC> ik bedoelde eerder dat je ook wel weet dat dat soort wachtwoorden niet lang overleeft bij een brute-force  ;)
<hansw> dat is zelden zo, geduld is een schone zaak
<hansw> ze moeten ook fail2ban erop zetten, dan duurt het lekker lang
<JanC> hansw: je kan ook gewoon via telnet inloggen als root + dat wachtwoord  ;)
<hansw> hehe
<OerHeks> geniaal
<hansw> dus als je geen zin hebt om het uit te zoeken nodig je de monteur uit terwijl je een sniffer hebt draaien :-)
<JanC> (standaard enkel intern, maar goed, ook dat kan je extern aanzetten)
<MonkeyDust> http://serveur-mt2.1fr1.net/t5-port-serveur-no-ip-depuis-interface-bbox
<ringo_> hallo+?
<hansw> dat is zoiets als Hallo+/- ?
<ringo_> he, wie weet hoe gnome telefoonmanager werkt?
<ringo_> ik kan wem sms-verzenden maar niet ontvangen
<ringo_> met 3g-modem
<hansw> heeft gnome een telefoon manager dan?
<hansw> of kan het zijn dat je dan lid moet worden van een sms boer?
<arjen_> Hallo.  Weet iemand hoe ik mijn canon printer werkend krijg met ubuntu?
<ringo_> nee
<hansw> arjen_, al gezocht op het model en ubuntu?
<OerHeks> oei, Canon, welk typenr ?
<ringo_> je moet gewoon de ppoorten aansluiten en je kan sms versndn
<ringo_> of via je mobiel telefoon kan ook
<ringo_> alleen ik werk met 3g-modem
<hansw> ringo, sorry, geen idee
<ringo_> en met suse werkte het op KDE ..
<arjen_> Pixma MP495 en heb al op de site van canon gekeken maar krijg hun software niet gedownload
<ringo_> µje hebt wammus, die werkt wel, vind het alleen een log-programma ..lol
<OerHeks> heb je 32 of 64 bit ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> als ik het MAC adres van mijn router kloon, krijg ik dan telkens hetzelfde WAN ip adres?
<MonkeyDust> of zie ik dat verkeerd?
<arjen_> oerheks hoe weet ik dat?
<OerHeks> als je het niet weet,zal je wel 32 bit hebben.
<hansw> arjen_, zo te zien heeft die printer wifi
<OerHeks> terminal: uname -a
<hansw> dus gewoon in het netwerk hangen en dan eens stoeien met hplip?
<arjen_> hansw klopt maar er zit ook een kabel bij
<hansw> arjen_, usb?
<arjen_> yep
<hansw> ook dat kan hplip uitlezen, moet je even zoeken of die het model kent
<Jeeves_> MonkeyDust: Dat ligt eraan hoe je ISP het ingericht heeft
<arjen_> oerhekswowowow allemaal termen waar ik geen verstand van heb
<arjen_> Hansw nee het model staat er nou net niet bij
<hansw> heb je hier iets aan? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602839
<ringo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602839
<hansw> ringo_, ik heb gewonnen :-)
<ringo_> lol
<ringo_> gelijk spel hoor hahaha
<hansw> je hebt gelijk
<arjen_> heb die site ook al gezien maar snap geen reet van wat ze bedoelen. Wat moet ik dan precies doen=
<hansw> arjen_, ik zou het via wifi doen als je dat toch aan hebt staan
<OerHeks> canon is een ramp met linux. sommige modellen lopen soepel, vele niet. :(
<hansw> en anders toch die link eens lezen en gaan prutsen
<arjen_> maar dat moet dan via de router want mijn pc heeft geen wifi
<hansw> dat is een optie ja
<ringo_> een wifi dongle halen :)
<hansw> geen gewenste maar een optie
<arjen_> en hoe wijzig ik dan de printers default SSID?
<hansw> op de printer display
<arjen_> Ringo heb ik maar die doet ook geen ene reet
<ringo_> dnk dat je daar beter bend zon wifistic
<ringo_> welke merk is het?
<arjen_> Sitecom
<ringo_> denk als je via de router doet dat je moeilijker uit bent
<ringo_> er zijn nu talloze sticks dat met ubuntu prima mee omwegkan
<arjen_> heb de sitecom 300nx2
<ringo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121393
<ringo_> zit een prism2 chipset in
<ringo_> moet kunnen
<arjen_> ga ff kijken
<ringo_> weet zelf niet precies... maar kun je ff inlezen iedergeval :)
<ringo_> denk als je met de router zit moet je ook in de router allemaal routeneren ...
<OerHeks> prism2, wireless N wil soms niet, stel je router in op 54 mbit.
<arjen_> hoe doe je dat?
<arjen_> ben echt een digibeet.....
<OerHeks> geen idee, zie maar in je router wireless menu ?
<linuxnewb> hoe kan ik de output (van bv de opdracht ps) naar een bestand schrijven?
<OerHeks> ps > /path/to/the/folder/test.txt of ps > test.txt dan vind je hem in je homemap
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-01
<jaap_> goedemorgen
<jaap_> ik ben een sofware ontwikkelaar
<jaap_> en heb een vraag over het installeren van FTjam zonder gebruik temaken van de software center of via apt-get
<jaap_> zit ik dan in de goede chat box??
<jaap_> of moet ik naar de developers chat box
<leoquant> hoi jaap_ van gisteren
<jaap_> yes
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-dev misschien?
<jaap_> thanks
<jaap_> ga daar even kijken
<leoquant> vertel dan wel dat je strings wil veranderen in de software
<leoquant> anders verwijzen zij je weer naar #ubuntu
<leoquant> verder is het Engelstalig
<jaap_> ok
<jaap_> zijn die jongens al wel wakker???
<jaap_> in -dev
<leoquant> devel sorry
<jaap_> #ubuntu-dev
<leoquant> #ubuntu-devel
<leoquant> foutje hiero
<leoquant> ben benieuwd jaap_
<exalt> iemand last van untrusted package update ?
<utnubu> hoe bewaar ik alle output (van bv ls -LR /proc) naar een bestand "backup.X.log' waarbij X de dag van de week is?
<jk> ls -LR /proc > "backup.$(date +%u).log" 2>&1
<jk> maar ja, geduld...
<Schmiel> lol
<MonkeyDust> wat doet die 2>&1 ?
<MonkeyDust> 2>/dev/null ken ik
<MonkeyDust> wat doet die 2>&1 ?
<zondvloed> Hallo
<FOAD> Hallo zondvloed.
<zondvloed> ik heb een vraagje, kan ik die hier gewoon stellen?
<FOAD> Ja.
<zondvloed> oke, ik wil een linux distributie maar kan absoluut niet kiezen. Ik heb vaker met putty servers beheert en zoek een distro die mijn 2 videokaarten ondersteunt
<zondvloed> ik zoek niet naar een vervanging van windows maar naar een goeie linux
<FOAD> Ik zou zeggen, Ubuntu.
<zondvloed> ja maar wat maakt ubuntu kwa functionaliteit zo goed?
<zondvloed> of anders
<Vancha> he zondvloed
<zondvloed> he
<Vancha> ik weet het niet zeker, maar volgens mij ondersteund ubuntu de meeste hardware wel. persoonlijk heb ik een keer een probleem met mijn videokaart gehad, maar dat schijnt een van de weinigen te zijn.
<Vancha> verder vind ik als beginner ubuntu gewoon makkelijk om mee te werken.
<zondvloed> ah oke, bedankt :) dat helpt me verder
<Vancha> ik kan het vergelijken met opensuse omdat we daar op school mee werken, hoe het zit met putty servers weet ik niet, want daar heb ik geen ervaring mee :)
<Vancha> np ^^
<zondvloed> nee met putty bedoelde ik dat ik command prompt al heb gewerkt met linux en ik niet schuw ben van wat met de hand aanpassen :p
<Vancha> haha oh zo ^^, sorry, persoonlijk heb ik een hekel aan de CLI omdat ik windows gewend ben altijd.
<MonkeyDust> met de CLI kun je toch meer dan met de GUI
<Vancha> klopt :), alleen ik persoonlijk niet
<zondvloed> ik koop van mn verjaardagsgeld 2 tb schijf en 4 gb geheugen voor in mijn computer
<zondvloed> daarom wil ik linux naast windows omdat het makkelijk kan en ik steeds minder windows wil gebruiken
<Vancha> de enige reden dat ik windows gebruik is om te gamen, ik kan dus uit ervaring spreken dat ubuntu voor de gemiddelde gebruiker een goede vervanger voor windows zou kunnen zijn :)
<zondvloed> ken je wine?
<Vancha> ofc :P
<Vancha> gebruik ik het? nee :P
<zondvloed> :p y not
<Vancha> nou ik heb het wel vaak geprobeerd, alleen de eerste keer dat ik het er op had kreeg ik het er niet meer af (moest ook via de cli dus) en de tweede keer reageerde het gewoon niet echt lekker.
<Vancha> bijna alle programmas werken wel hoor
<Vancha> en het programma is ook goed.
<Vancha> alleen ik heb het niet meer nodig O
<zondvloed> ah oke
<Vancha> directx10 games draaien zowiezo niet onder wine
<zondvloed> welke spellen speel je
<Vancha> pfffff, wil je dat echt weten :p
<zondvloed> ja, welke primair :p
<MonkeyDust> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Vancha> vampire the masquerade bloodlines op het moment (singleplayer) en psychonauts (ook singleplayer), op linux speel ik warsow, en verder speel ik call of duty 4, 6, en 7.
<zondvloed> eerste 2 nooit van gehoord :p
<zondvloed> ik speel ook call of duty
<MonkeyDust> call of duty heeft een hoog hollywood-gehalte: auto's exploderen door 1 kogel :)
<zondvloed> :p dat is zó true monkey
<Vancha> vampire the masquerade is waarschijnlijk de beste vampiergame ooit uitgebracht, het is alleen nooit bekend geworden omdat het zo buggy is :(
<Vancha> draait wss niet op ubuntu trouwens.
<zondvloed> ah oke
<blah> ha
<lord4163> kan iemand mij helpen?
<CasW> 'tuurlijk, wat is je vraag?
<lord4163> ik heb geen geluid, en er staat ook niks bij hardware
<lord4163> heel vaag
<lord4163> ik hoor niets
<lord4163> óok geen opstart geluid
<lord4163> hij deed het hiervoor wel altijd goed
<CasW> Laptop of desktop?
<lord4163> laptop, huh nu doet hij het wel weer
<CasW> Ach ja, ik ben ook zo goed ;)
<lord4163> haha
<lord4163> ik had alsamixgui geïnstalleerd en die schuif dingen omhoog gedaan
<lord4163> Nu herstarten en kijken of het zo blijft
<OerHeks> als je geluid het al deed, waarom iets installeren, vraag ik me af...
<lord4163> CasW
<lord4163> het is weer wef
<lord4163> weg
<OerHeks> waarom alsamixergui installeren als het geluid het gedaan heeft ?
<lord4163> weet iemand raad?
<OerHeks> open terminal: alsamixer
<OerHeks> en daar zien of wat op mute staat, of sneltoets op je laptop
<lord4163> nee maar er staat ook niks bij hardware
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met nee, maar .. ?
<lord4163> en er staat ook niks op mute
<lord4163> nu doet hij het weer
<lord4163> hoe ken dit?
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> wie weet ..
<lord4163> ik heb geen geluid
<lord4163> nog steeds niet
<OerHeks> misschien dat je wat meer info moet geven, wat voor laptop en geluidskaart
<lord4163> hij deed het wel
<lord4163> en doet het
<lord4163> alleen is er iets verknalt
<lord4163> het is een laptop
<lord4163> dv6000
<lord4163> met ubuntu 11.04
<lord4163> er staat ook niks bij hardware
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met 'er staat ook niks bij hardware' ? waar kijk je dan ?
<lord4163> Hier staat precies het zelfde probleem met screenshots
<lord4163> maar hij zegt dat het opgelost is zonder oplossing
<lord4163> http://www.helpmij.nl/forum/showthread.php/603047-Geen-geluid-ubuntu-10.10
<OerHeks> je hebt alsamixergui geïnstalleerd, ik vermoed dat dat een probleem kan zijn, omdat er al een mixergui aanwezig is.
<OerHeks> waar zie je niks in hardware ? ik begrijp niks van die screenshots
<OerHeks> normaal zou je in terminal iets doen als: lspci | grep Audio
<lord4163> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<lord4163> http://www.image-upload.net/viewer.php?file=wvuo3ai4rwlhemkpmfus.png daar
<OerHeks> hij is er dus wel, en je zegt dat hij het ook wel doet, maar wat doet hij niet ?
<OerHeks> beetje verwarrend, ik vermoed dat je hoofdprobleem die alsamixergui is die je erbij hebt geïnstalleerd
<lord4163_> sorry firefox crashte
<lord4163_> http://fabianbakkum.dyndns.org/hardware.html
<BrillieBrend> Heren
<BrillieBrend> ik wil graag een programma laten opstarten bij booten. Ik ga naar het opstartmenu
<BrillieBrend> vervolgens geef ik hem een naam en moet ik selecteren.
<BrillieBrend> Wat is echter de program files van ubuntu?
<BrillieBrend> Dat heb ik eigenlijk wel, etc volgens mij maar ik kan het programma niet vinden.
<BrillieBrend> Ik wil lotta nzb  usenet downloader al bij booten mee laten komen
<BrillieBrend> echter waar staat deze app
<BrillieBrend> Niemand :(
<BrillieBrend> inmiddels vind ik wel via zoeken diverse files, maar ik moet weten wat de .exe van linux is
<MonkeyDust> BrillieBrend: in linux is er geen .exe, ga eens kiken in /usr/bin
<trijntje> hey BrillieBrend, wat is het probleem?
<BrillieBrend> iets auto laten opstarten
<BrillieBrend> maar ik start nu iets
<BrillieBrend> het heet run
<trijntje> dat kan je instellen in opstarttoepassingen
<MonkeyDust> BrillieBrend: klik op system - startup applications
<BrillieBrend> ja
<trijntje> systeem -> voorkeuren
<BrillieBrend> alleen wat is het aanslinger bestand?
<BrillieBrend> de programmanaam.exe in windows zeg maar
<MonkeyDust> staat in /usr/bin/
<MonkeyDust> welk prog wil je opstarten bij het booten?
<BrillieBrend> lotta nzb
<BrillieBrend> maar ik zie via zoeken wel iets ervan in user bin
<BrillieBrend> maar als ik in de map zelf zit zie ik dit bestand niet
<BrillieBrend> worden er standaard bestanden verborgen?
<MonkeyDust> wat doet lotta nzb?
<trijntje> niet in /usr/bin, wel in je thuismap bijvoorbeeld
<BrillieBrend> nzb bestanden downloaden
<MonkeyDust> en wat zijn nzb bestanden?
<BrillieBrend> maar usr/share/lottanzb/run gaat hem sowieso niet worden?
<BrillieBrend> nieuwsgroep bestanden, ben bezig met nerd projectje
<BrillieBrend> deed ik altijd windows en als uitdaging wil ik het onder ubuntu
<hansw> dat is geen nerd zijn, dat is gewoon muziek en films downloaden
<MonkeyDust> omdat ubuntu gebruiksvriendelijker is dan windows?
<BrillieBrend> het is geen top nerd, dat klopt :)
<BrillieBrend> hoop stabieler
<BrillieBrend> en beetje kennis vereiking
<BrillieBrend> ik geloof wel in ubuntu, alleen moet nog een hoop leren
<trijntje> BrillieBrend, wat probeer je nu precies te doen? Je kan dat programma toch gewoon toevoegen bij opstarttoepassingen?
<BrillieBrend> ja maar daar moet ik een map/bestand selecteren
<BrillieBrend> en ik vraag me af waar ik dat vind
<BrillieBrend> het is echt een behoorlijke basis vraag, denk dat je qua niveau iets moet zakken
<BrillieBrend> ik heb nu usr/share/lottanzb/run ik ga daarmee wel ff rebooten
<trijntje> BrillieBrend, je kan daar gewoon het commando invullen dat je zou gebruiken om het te starten
<BrillieBrend> ja dat doe ik via de gui
<trijntje> dus 'firefox' voor firefox, je hoeft niet helemaal /usr/bin/firefox ofzo te doen
<BrillieBrend> gewoon via het start menu
<BrillieBrend> ahh
<BrillieBrend> dus gewoon programma naam
<trijntje> meestal wel ja
<BrillieBrend> ik zat naar de voorbeelden te kijken die het systeem boot en daar staan wel path namen
<BrillieBrend> vandaar
<BrillieBrend> dit werkte ook :)
<trijntje> mooi zo :)
<trijntje> het zou inderdaad handiger zijn als je bij opstarttoepassingen dingen uit het menu kon kiezen
<BrillieBrend> ik denk ook te veel windows met alles, dat merk ik bij alles
<BrillieBrend> hij start nu, maar hij vraagt nog of hij puur client is of dat hij het zelf moet uitvoeren, maar dat kan ik denk ik wel in de configure files ergens aan of uit zetten, ik ga ff rommelen
<BrillieBrend> nog wel 1 vraag voor jullie, ik heb iets uit of aan gezet ik weet alleen niet meer wat.
<BrillieBrend> als ik opstart moet ik nu me aanmeldsleutelbos wachtwoord geven.
<BrillieBrend> dat wil ik niet want hij komt in de meterkast
<trijntje> BrillieBrend, heb je ingesteld dat je zonder wachtwoord aanmeld?
<BrillieBrend> ja
<BrillieBrend> maar ik heb zojuist iets gedaan waardoor hij opeens me wachtwoord vraagt, niet welke user
<BrillieBrend> deed hij gister niet
<trijntje> dan moet je naar Wachtwoorden en sleutels gaan
<BrillieBrend> alleen in opstart programma's heb ik niks belangrijks uit gezet zo te zien
<trijntje> dan rechtermuisknop op 'login' en daar een leeg wachtwoord instellen
<trijntje> (wat natuurlijk niet zo veilig is)
<BrillieBrend> ik ga me zo even inlezen op dat hele sleutel ding qua veiligheid
<trijntje> als je een leeg wachtwoord instelt kan iedereen die bij je pc kan de wachtwoorden uitlezen
<BrillieBrend> top, het werkt
<BrillieBrend> momenteel geen probleem, echter op een desktop of laptop idd niet wenselijk
<BrillieBrend> van de week heeft iemand me al tips gegeven wat de makkelijkste manier is om vanaf windows mijn ubuntu over te nemen, uiteraard grafisch. ik ben dat gesprek echter per ongeluk kwijt.
<BrillieBrend> Iemand een tip voor mij?
<Gab3> goede avond
<BrillieBrend> trijntje, wil je me nog eens helpen?
<BrillieBrend> ik wil mijn ubuntu overnemen vanaf windows. Ik heb al zitten zoeken etc maar kom er niet helemaal uit
<trijntje_netbook> jahoor, vertel
<BrillieBrend> uiteraard geheel grafisch, dus niet ssh oid
<trijntje_netbook> heb ik zelf geen ervaring mee, maar dat zou met 'Bureaublad op afstand' moeten kunnen
<BrillieBrend> ja had ik al mee zitten kloten maar is meer voor ubuntu onderling
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend: Lees hier eens: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/ubuntu-besturen-vanuit-windows-xp/?action=printpage
<BrillieBrend> top
<BrillieBrend_> ik weet niet of me bedankje aankwam, viel weg
<BrillieBrend_> iig bedankt
<BrillieBrend_> Ik probeer nu via commandline 2xgo te installeren maar krijg de melding: kon het vergrendelingsbestand /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet openen. heeft u beheerdersrechten?
<BrillieBrend_> ik heb maar 1 user aangemaakt met zover ik weet alle rechten
<BrillieBrend_> lama, sudo ervoor
<BrillieBrend_> ik voel me ook zo dom.
<BrillieBrend_> geen succes, hij zegt kan pakket x2goserver-home niet vinden. ervoor haalt hij wel pakketlijsten op etc. ik ga wel even een ander programma zoeken
<OerFlat> wat is 2xgoserver ?
<BrillieBrend_> om remote te werken op ubuntu via windows
<BrillieBrend_> maar ben nu aan kloten met vnc
<BrillieBrend_> gaat goede kant op
<OerFlat> erzit toch standaard remote control in ubuntu ?
<OerFlat> die kan je benaderen met vnc client op windows.
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: VNC protocol is niet zo snel / mindere compressie etc..
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: Is het zuiver om binnen je LAn te gebruiken, dus niet via internet?
<BrillieBrend_> ja maar dat command line werkt bij mij nog niet zo, dus ik check even of die vnc werkbaar is
<BrillieBrend_> ja, alles intern
<BrillieBrend_> het is ook niet dagelijks nodig
<BrillieBrend_> meterkast pc wordt het
<OerFlat> zit dit standaard in ubuntu repository's ?
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: Dan kun je met VNC / Remmina uit de voeten
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: Of toch ssh en X-forwarding .;-)
<BrillieBrend_> niet te moeilijk in een keer :)
<OerFlat> dat lijkt me de oplossing, na vnc. screen via ssh
<OerFlat> het is niet zo moeilijk, dacht ik.
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: Wat je ook kunt doen is deze speciale client op windows installeren, deze ondersteund ook connectie's naar RDP / VNC etc. > http://terminals.codeplex.com/
<OerFlat> ssh -X -C user@hostname is dan met compressie
<CyberGabber> OerFlat: OerFlat is broertje/zusje van OerHeks ?
<OerFlat> ik ben in me eigen flat, en sta bij mama nog ingelogd :-)
<CyberGabber> OerFlat: Haha, nu snap ik 'Flat'...
<OerFlat> ik vergeet telkens ssh te forwarden, want dan kon ik doen wat BrillieBrend_ nu wil doen.
<BrillieBrend_> het werkt!
<OerFlat> mooi mooi
<BrillieBrend_> nu nog via ultravnc op windows en ubuntu met dat ingebouwde. even dat terminals ging van gabber testen want dat is opensource, gaat me voorkeur wel naar uit
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: En dat werkt goed...
<OerFlat> oke, ik ben weer vliegen, laters
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: Ow..eh heeft wel dotnet nodig....
<BrillieBrend_> hij kan niet connecten met dat progje maar met ultravnc wel, even rommelen
<CyberGabber> BrillieBrend_: je moet op tab 'general' dan wel voor het VNC-protocol kiezen!
<BrillieBrend_> ik ben niet helemaal gek :)
<BrillieBrend_> maar ik kan iig even verder, moscow regels, al het nodige werkt.
<BrillieBrend_> Dus met enige trots kan ik vertellen dat me project na 3 dagen klaar is. Ik draai ubuntu, hij pakt nzb bestanden op, download ze, unrart ze en zet ze weer terug in gedeelde map. ik kan hem overnemen als hij opeens vaag doet. Ik zeg, je kunt de meterkast in.
<Gotiniens> BrillieBrend_, mag ik je feliciteren
<BrillieBrend_> ik ga even een boek oid scoren over hoe linux werkt qua bestanden opslaan.
<Gotiniens> jij bent de eerste die ik zie die als beginner een linux server projectje zie starten, en het ook in een redelijke tijd weet te voltooien
<Gotiniens> zonder al te veel vragen
<Gotiniens> veel mensen willen gelijk een pro linux server, dat kan natuurlijk niet als je net begint
<BrillieBrend_> we gaan nu stap voor stap uitbereiden.
<linuxnewb> hallo, hoe kan ik in 1 regel het aantal bestanden vinden die een cijfer bevatten ([0-9]) in directory /usr/bin/ -> dmv piping
<trijntje_netbook> ls -l | grep *[09]* | wc -l
<trijntje_netbook> denk ik
<JoshuaL> grep -c '[0-9'] /usr/bin/* |
<hansw> die zal het alleen vinden en tellen, niet tonen :-)
<JoshuaL> zonder |
<hansw> JoshuaL, en een quote wat anders
<hansw> naja, niet zo belangrijk
<JoshuaL> hmm, hij laat dan per bestand zien hoeveel matches :P
<JoshuaL> maar je hebt idd gelijk hansw
<hansw> JoshuaL, dat tellen is de -c toch? :-)
<JoshuaL> hansw, ja maar hij laat het zien per bestand, niet voor alles bij elkaar
<JoshuaL> /usr/bin/chsh:52
<JoshuaL> /usr/bin/ciptool:23
<JoshuaL> etc.
<hansw> ah, ok
<hansw> ik dacht dat newbie de regels echt wilde zien
<linuxnewb> trijntje_netbook heeft al een goede regel, ik kom als resultaat 3 uit, maar er zijn er zeker meer
<JoshuaL> linuxnewb, maar waarom zou je dat eigenlijk willen weten? :p
<linuxnewb> ik probeer wildcards te snappen, ben aan het bijleren :p
<JoshuaL> ah
<JoshuaL> ja je kunt met sommige commando's ook nog reguliere expressies gebruiken :P
<linuxnewb> zo toont hij ook een ander resultaat : ls -l *[0-9]* | wc -l
<JoshuaL> grep -c '[0-9]' /usr/bin/* | grep -c '[0-9]' <--- laat mijn CPU hard werken :p
<MonkeyDust> niet doen dus ;)
<MonkeyDust> wat doet 2>&1 trouwens?
<MonkeyDust> dit ken ik wel: 2>/dev/null
<JoshuaL> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/818255/in-the-bash-shell-what-is-21
<linuxnewb> 2> is de uitvoer van errors
<linuxnewb> zal ik ook eens proberen JoshuaL :p
<trijntje_netbook> ik heb dat ook weleens geprobeerd, maar ik kreeg het nooit echt aan de praat
<JoshuaL> 1 is output dus en 2 errors :p
<trijntje_netbook> dus nu schrijf ik maar scripts zonder errors ;)
<JoshuaL> :p
<hansw> soms zie je ook 2 > /dev/null :-)
<linuxnewb> dev/null is dat de prullenbak niet?
<hansw> is niets, een prullebak kun je restoren, null niet
<linuxnewb> en JoshuaL die laatste opdracht gaat hier wel goed, ik denk dat dat de beste oplossing is :)
<JoshuaL> ok
<JoshuaL> linuxnewb, null is een zwart gat :p
<linuxnewb> ahzoo ^^ ik leer hier veel bij vandaag :p
<Th3D4rkst4r> goedeavond
<Th3D4rkst4r> klein vraagje over transmission.  Ik heb een torrent welke meet dan 10000 peers moet hebben maar deze geeft aan 16 van 39 connected peers. Wat voor instelling kan ik verkeerd hebben staan?
<JanC> Th3D4rkst4r: je wil echt niet connecteren met 10000 peers...
<JanC> 39 is al extreem veel voor één torrent eigenlijk
<Th3D4rkst4r> ondertussen is het wel al opgelopen tot 60.... maar ik vind het zo vreemd dat deze zo weinig aan geeft
<JanC> ben je gek?
<Th3D4rkst4r> sommige andere zeggen 2 van 6 en zou er 80 moeten zijn
<JanC> hoe meer peers hoe trager...
<Th3D4rkst4r> en die d-loaden rete-traag
<JanC> je router gaat waarschijnlijk over de kop ergens tussen 50 & 200  ;)
<Th3D4rkst4r> een slechte wel ja :P
<JanC> een normale betaalbare
<Th3D4rkst4r> ik heb alles samengeteld nu z'n 65 connectes actief atm
<trijntje> ik weet dat SpeedTouch max 1000 connecties kan hebben, daarna is het vol en moeten volgende verbindingen wachten
<JanC> trijntje: 1000 lijkt me erg veel
<JanC> zeker als jhe wil dat het ook blijft werken
<Th3D4rkst4r> in windows had ik toch wel z'n 150 - 220 minimaal connected via bittorent
<Th3D4rkst4r> na een host bestand van windows  aan te passen dan wel...
<Th3D4rkst4r> toen gingen ze lekker snel ook
<trijntje> JanC, geen actieve verbindingen waar data over gaat, maar wel open verbindingen
<JanC> en verder moet je gewoon wachten waarschijnlijk  ;)
<Th3D4rkst4r> als jullie geen adviezen hebben om het hoger te krijgen dan ben ik daar bang voor ja
<Th3D4rkst4r> ander vraagje (al een 2tal keer gesteld maar geen antwoord gekregen destijd)
<JanC> bittorrent is alleen snel als de totale upload-snelheid beduidend > de totale download-snelheid is, voor alle peers...
<trijntje> Th3D4rkst4r, je kan in Voorkeuren -> netwerk het max aantal peers globaal en per torrent verhogen
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk altijd lucky zijn dat je de ene snelle uploader treft
<JanC> trijntje: dat zal al wel aangepast zijn
<trijntje> maar verwacht dus wel nadelige effecten als je het te hoog hebt staan
<JanC> meer actieve peers is ook niet erg leuk voor je disk performance overigens  ;)
<Th3D4rkst4r> ik draai 3 schermen met mijn 11.04 instalatie huidig via de gnome interface (zonder effecten). Reden hiervan is omdat ik geen GUI meer krijg na het inloggen op gnome 2 (met effecten) en ook niet in unity.
<Th3D4rkst4r> Echter, gnome 2 met effecten kom ik wel in als ik Xenemra uit schakel...
<JanC> Th3D4rkst4r: klinkt als een Compiz-probleem dan
<trijntje> JanC, die verbindingen staan toch in /proc ofzo, niet op disk?
<Th3D4rkst4r> heb een SSD. Die hoor ik nog niet klagen ;)
<JanC> en waarom Xinerama ipv xrandr ?
<Th3D4rkst4r> nvidia
<Th3D4rkst4r> xrandr draait alleen zonder de nvidia drivers dan toch?
<JanC> trijntje: actieve bittorrent peers moet die constant random access doen voor reads & writes naar de bestanden in de torrent...
<JanC> Th3D4rkst4r: ik dacht dat de laatste nvidia driver eindelijk ook xrandr 1.2 ging ondersteunen
<trijntje> hmm, das waar natuurlijk
<JanC> en bij een SSD is dat probleem minder idd. (als je torrent daar op staat)
<trijntje> maarja, ik heb toch maar weinig upload, dus schijftoegang zal hal de bottleneck niet zijn
<Th3D4rkst4r> ik zie in NVIDIA X Server Settings niets staan over xrandr....
<Th3D4rkst4r> ik lees nu wel over een xrandr extension voor nvidia
<Th3D4rkst4r> ik ga nog even wat puzzelen. Bedankt voor de hulp zover!
<JanC> trijntje: je zou kunnen schrikken
<JanC> een seek duurt erg veel langer dan een sequentiële read
<trijntje> JanC, misschien wel, ik weet daar niet zoveel van. Ik weet ook niet hoe ik disk IO kan bekijken
<JanC> er zijn tools als iotop...
<trijntje> die laat opzich weinig zien, en ik upload nu 80 KiB
<BrillieBrend_> Ik heb een programma Lottenzb, ik laat hem iets downloaden, als hij klaar is verdwijnt hij uit beeld, ook boven in (oude gnome skin) maar hij lijkt nog wel actief want als ik een andere nzb in de map zet pakt hij hem wel op.
<BrillieBrend_> Verborgen programma lijkt het wel, is dat iets bekends onder linux?
<Gotiniens> er zijn genoeg programmas onder linux die je niet ziet ind de grafische interface
<BrillieBrend_> kan ik dat zien in de commandline?
<BrillieBrend_> ik wil even zien of lottenzb draait
<BrillieBrend_> weet het eik zeker maar even bevestigd zien
<Gotiniens> met ps bijv
<Gotiniens> "ps aux" gebruik ik meestal
<BrillieBrend_> kan ik die laatste kolom breder maken?
<BrillieBrend_> lama al gelukt
<BrillieBrend_> en hij draait idd
<BrillieBrend_> de logica om het uit beeld te laten verdwijnen mis ik, maar goed ik snap nu hoe ik kan zien wat draait
<Quadagh> met ps aux | grep <naam van het prog>    zie je het nog sneller :)
<BrillieBrend_> oja, cool
<BrillieBrend_> morgen tijd voor deel 2 van dit project
<JanC> BrillieBrend_: 'htop' is ook handig als je wil zien welke programma's draaien (en veel meer)
<JanC> moet je wel eerst installeren
<kristof> hoi, ik heb net een redelijk groot bestand gedownload via firefox, maar daarna perongeluk gesloten zonder op te slaan. Kan ik dat nog ergens terugvinden in een of andere tijdelijke map?
<JanC> misschien ergens onder ~/.mozilla
<OerHeks> nou, download word altijd eerst bevestiging gevraagd, waar op te slaan of te openen.
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat je bij opnieuw downloaden, verder gaat waar je bent gebleven, indien niet 100%
<JanC> als die volledig gedownload was idd.
<OerHeks> mogenlijk staat deze gewoon in /Downloads ?
<JanC> ook bedankt...  :P
<OerHeks> of in je home map, dat kan ook wel eens gebeuren.
<Q-collective> heh
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-02
<lotuspsychje> weet er iemand waarom hd volumes nog op bureaublad zichtbaar zijn, na uitschakeling in gconf-editor?
<leoquant> je kan rechtskliken op de symbolen en ze ontkoppelen?
<leoquant> staan ze bij default na het opstarten op je blad?
<lotuspsychje> ze tonen bij koppelen
<lotuspsychje> en ik kan ontkoppelen ook
<lotuspsychje> maar ik zou ze graag niet-zichtbaar hebben op desktop
<lotuspsychje> na boot, default ontkoppeld
<leoquant> hmmmm
<leoquant> ik snap je niet
<leoquant> even wachten op versterking
<lotuspsychje> in apps/nautilus/desktop kan je volumes onzichtbaar maken
<lotuspsychje> maar in natty lukt het precies niet meer
<Makesabe> Goedenmiddag. Ik heb problemen met het aansluiten van mijn webcam via usb ingang bij ubuntu 10.10 . Iemand suggesties?
<Makesabe> Wanneer ik de webcam in een windows pc usb aansluiting doe dan gaat het lampje van de webcam wel meteen branden
<Makesabe> Wat zou er aan de hand kunnen zijn?
<OerHeks> heb je een testprogje geïnstalleerd zoals cheese ? misschien brand het lampje niet omdat er geen aplicatie gebruik maakt van je webcam
<Makesabe> Ja ik heb wel cheese geinstalleerd. Dus ik moet eerst een aplicatie openen die webcam gebruik behoeft?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible toch ?
<Makesabe> Ho , ik begrijp niet helemaal wat je daarmee bedoelt, mag het in nog iets meer jip en janneke taal?
<OerHeks> open cheese, werkt je webcam dan, Makesabe ?
<OerHeks> zo nee, welke webcam is het ?
<Makesabe> ik heb het geinstalleerd via de terminal maar waar moet ik het vinden om het te openen (cheese)
<Makesabe> het is een Trust webcam
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: volumes visible staat afgevinkt
<trijntje_quassel> Makesabe: gebruik je unity of gnome?
<OerHeks> trust heeft veel webcams
<Makesabe> hoe weet ik wat ik gebruik unity of gnome ik denk gnome trijntje _quassel
<trijntje_quassel> Makesabe: als je links een balk hebt gebruik je unity, als je boven en onder een balk hebt gnome
<OerHeks> cheese staat ergens bij geluid en video
<OerHeks> of gewoon in unity op de zoekbalk tiepen ..
<Makesabe> volgens mij doet hij het nu wel. ik heb cheese gevonden en nu brandt het lampje en zie ik mezelf in beeld! Dank voor de hulp
<OerHeks> oke gevonden lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools , then Press ALT + F2 and enter: "dconf-editor", then navigate to desktop > unity > devices and change the "devices-option" value from "OnlyMounted" to "Never".
<OerHeks> gevonden op http://linux-update.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-remove-mounted-drives-from.html
<lotuspsychje> ff proberen holdon :p
<OerHeks> 2e item, 1e is eject
<OerHeks> succes Makesabe
<Makesabe> maar op de site van http://kvk.karaoke.vara.nl/ kunnen ze de webcam niet vinden , waar kan dat aan liggen?
<OerHeks> als ze dar flash gebruiken, misschien dat je in je flash options de webcam moet aanzetten ?
<lotuspsychje> ff reboot
<OerHeks> daar is een speciale pagina of instelling voor, ik heb het ooit geweten...
<OerHeks> Adobe flash Player Settings window
<OerHeks> op de flash venster staan, rechter muis, settings / instellingen ?
<lotuspsychje> niet gelukt oerheks
<lotuspsychje> na reboot komen mounted drives er terug op
<lotuspsychje> en dconf-editor terug op default
<OerHeks> ow jammer :(
<OerHeks> de fix leek zo veelbelovend ..
<lotuspsychje> zou er ergens een save optie zijn voor dconf
<OerHeks> nee, dat zou niet hoeven.
<lotuspsychje> normaal gezien heeft gconf-editor dat niet nodig he
<OerHeks> misschien dconf openen als root, sudo dconf-editor ? maar dit lijkt me ook onjuist..
<lotuspsychje> ja sudo gedaan, maar nergens geen save optie gezien
<lotuspsychje> zal ergens wel default boot optie bestaan
<OerHeks> nee save hoeft niet, veranderen en afsluiten, het zou direct moeten gebeuren
<lotuspsychje> ah  ik heb het weggekregen met ubuntu-tweak
<lotuspsychje> toch bedankt voor support oerheks
<GJ_> eh, oerheks?
<GJ_> weet iemand of een usb wireless stick, voor gewoon draadloos netwerk in versie 11 nog steeds een beetje een probleem is?
<GJ_> want in 10 kreeg ik het met geen hamer aan het werk
<OerHeks> 'een usb wireless stick'...
<OerHeks> hoe moet ik dat beantwoorden ?
<GJ_> nou, kennelijk heb jij meer verstand van ubuntu dan ik
 * OerHeks is niet helderzined
<GJ_> :-)
<OerHeks> welke GJ_ ?
<GJ_> ik heb zo'n stick geprobeert maar het werkte niet, en toen zag ik op allerlei fora dat dat nogal een probleem was
<GJ_> ow, sorry, dat weet ik niet meer oerheks
<GJ_> zit daar veel verschil in dan?
<GJ_> volgens mij een sitecom
<OerHeks> ja de naam zegt niks, de chip die erin zit is belangrijk
<GJ_> aha
<GJ_> ik heb er niet in gekeken ;-)
<GJ_> ik zal de spec's eens erop naslaan
<GJ_> hoewel sitecom daar niet altijd even scheutig mee is
<OerHeks> tja, wel handig als je het typenummer weet
<trijntje_quassel> GJ_: als je em in je pc steekt ziet linux wat het precies is, dat is het beste
<GJ_> dat was het probleem trijntje: linux zag hem gewoon helemaal niet
<GJ_> verder "ziet" ie alle randapparatuur altijd gewoon
<GJ_> printers, fotoapparatuur, gsm, gps is nooit een probleem
<OerHeks> steek dat ding erin, open terminal: lspci | grep Network
<OerHeks> plak dat in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> ownee, het is usb > lsusb | grep Network
<OerHeks> :P
<GJ_> ik heb m niet bijdehand
<OerHeks> ow, dan is een zinnig antwoord niet echt mogenlijk :(
<GJ_> ik kom er nog wel op terug
<GJ_> is voor de PC van mn pa
<GJ_> die wou graag linux, maar zonder netwerk had ie er niks aan. Getest mety ubuntu vanaf mn stick
<GJ_> toch bedankt
<OerHeks> oke, yw
<BrillieBrend> Mijn ubuntu onthoud niet de geelde mappen, ik stel ze in, reboot en ze zijn niet meer gedeeld. Iemand een idee waar het aan ligt?
<MarcelKoenders> Hallo, kan iemand mij wegwijs maken in het upgraden van Ubuntu 10.4 naar hoger? Liefst Kubuntu 11.04.....
<OerHeks> upgrade van 10.04 naar 10.10 naar 11.04 kan.
<OerHeks> Kubuntu is een andere desktop dan gnome ( 10.04) en unity ( 11.04)
<MarcelKoenders> Probeer ik ook met ISO op CD van Kubuntu 11.4, mar loop niet door installatie heen. Heb daarom 10.4 weer erop gezet.
<OerHeks> indien je 10.04 netjes update, dan ben je nu al aangekomen op 10.04.2
<MarcelKoenders> Kijk ik even na.......
<OerHeks> terminal: lsb_release -a
<MarcelKoenders> Ja, 10.04.2, klopt.
<OerHeks> i.p.v. de cd, kan je ook gewoon KDE erbij installeren, en bij inlog de GDM wisselen van gnome naar KDE
<MarcelKoenders> Whoops, deels te technisch voor mij, ben een eenvoudige gebruiker. Zal KDE installeren via updatebeheer?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> via synaptic kan ook, systeem > beheer > synaptic
<MarcelKoenders> Ik neem aan dat ik dat in het terminalvenster intyp?
<OerHeks> ja die 'sudo' regel is een terminal opdracht
<MarcelKoenders> Bedankt, ik ga mijn weg. Bedankt voor de hulp, Marcel
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<lord4163> Hailo
<lord4163> welke versie van rythmbox zit er in 10.10?
<OerHeks> dat kun je eenvoudig zien in synaptic
<GJ_> bij mij 0.13.1
<OerHeks> ik draai 11.04 dus kan geen antwoord geven :P
<GJ_> ik heb ze alletwee nog draaien
<lord4163> ja daarom vroeg ik het
<lord4163> ik heb 10.04 nu maar
<lord4163> kan niet sorteren
<OerHeks> updaten ?
<lord4163> ja werkt, 0.13.3 op 10.04?
<GJ_> Als je naar 11.04 gaat kan ik je adviseren op starten in "ubuntu classic"
<lord4163> en ik ga zeker niet upgraden naar maverick of natty
<GJ_> okay
<lord4163> heb ze allemaal gedraait en vind 10.04 het aller beste :P
<GJ_> je wil een LTS versie gebruiken
<lord4163> die ik niet 10x hoef te herinstalleren :D
<OerHeks> met 10.04 zul je nu ook rhythmbox 0.13.3-0ubuntu5 hebben, niet ?
<GJ_> ach, ik ben tevreden met 11.04, op die rare desktop na. Gelukkig zit Gnome er ook nog in.
<lord4163> nee
<lord4163> 0.12.8
<lord4163> dacht ik
<lord4163> ja
<DarkEra> klopt
<lord4163> maar ik kan de nummers nu niet sorteren
<lord4163> als ik een cd heb
<lord4163> staat het niet op volgorde
<lord4163> 1,2,3,4,5
<lord4163> dan staat 5 bijvoorbeeld op 2
<lord4163> en ik kan niet op "nummer" drukken
<lord4163> om het te sorteren
<lord4163> dat kon ik wel op 10.10
<lord4163> dacht ik
<OerHeks> dan zal ergens in de config je volgorde veranderd zijn, sort op titel,ofzo ? of op tijd
<trijntje_quassel> geen fout in de metadata van de nummers?
<MarcV> Weet iemand hoe je het setup screen van Ubuntu server 11.04 terugkrijgt na installatie?
<lord4163> nee alles is goed getagt
<lord4163> pannenkoeken
<lord4163> dus ben AFK doei :P
<OerHeks> vroeger was dat 'sudo tasksel'  .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat dat express is gewist.
<MarcV> ok, tnx
<MarcV> werkt idd, bedankt
<OerHeks> de reden dat het gewist is, kan ik zo even niet vinden, maar het kan issues geven.
<MarcV> we gaan het merken.. ;-)
<MarcV> is gewoon op te starten hoor..  dus niet gewist
<OerHeks> welke server draai je ?
<MarcV> 11.04
<OerHeks> 10.04 ?
<OerHeks> ow oke
<lord4163> ben ik weer
<lord4163> hoe kan ik rythmbox upgraden
<lord4163> ik laat anders wel een screenshot zien zo
<OerHeks> ik denk alleen met distro upgrade
<MarcV> misschien op de site van rhythmbox?
<lord4163> http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2011/06/02/1307012884-680.png
<lord4163> dat bedoel ik
<OerHeks> niet zomaar ergens pakketten downloaden als ze ook al in de repository's zitten
<OerHeks> zelf pakketten installeren, dan krijg je geen updates. en er is een reden dat een nieuwere versie niet aanwezig is.
<OerHeks> PPA's toevoegen moet je ook mee uitkijken, dan moet je echt weten wat je doet.
<MarcV> is er geen aanvullende repo op de site te vinden? www.rhythmbox.org
<MarcV> kan zelf niet echt kijken vanuit elinks
<OerHeks> nee, de ppa zal misschien wel in deze list staan > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<MarcV> die kende ik nog niet, tnx
<OerHeks> de enige ppa die ik heb gebruikt, is mozilla daily, maar ben nu over op chromium ( open source chrome )
<lord4163> als het met de huidige versie mogelijk is is het natuurlijk ook super
<lord4163> ik vind firefox eigenlijk net zo fijn
<OerHeks> ik denk dat het aan je collectie zelf ligt, volgens mij heb je ooit dezelfde issue al eens ter sprake gebracht.
<lord4163> yup
<lord4163> maar het probleem is het  nog niet opgelost
<johanfrits> hallo
<johanfrits> vraagje, iemand die soms naar www.deredactie.be surft en daar de filmpjes wil afspelen?
<johanfrits> vroeger lukte dit, maar nu niet meer...
<johanfrits> ik heb nu al veel geprobeerd, (oudere flash players, enz..) maar niets lijkt te werken...
<lord4163> welke browser/
<lord4163> ?
<lord4163> ubuntu versie?
<johanfrits> firefox 4, laatste chromium
<johanfrits> ubuntu 10.4
<lord4163> hebben beide browsers hety?
<lord4163> het*
<johanfrits> ja
<lord4163> raar
<lord4163> drivers ook nog juist geïnstalleerd?
<johanfrits> flash lukt dus wel op sites al youtube enz
<johanfrits> maar streamen op deredactie lukt niet, dat blijft constant laden
<johanfrits> het is de computer van mijn ouders, en fimpjes van jeroen meus afspelen kan ze ook niet :)
<johanfrits> goh, ik weet niet welke drivers er precies nodig zijn
<lord4163> ohw
<johanfrits> ik heb alle restricted extra enz geinstalleerd
<lord4163> dat is dan raar welke probeer je dan te openen?
<lord4163> bij mij werken ze namelijk
<johanfrits> geen enkel filmpje om te streamen werkt...
<johanfrits> hmm
<lord4163> trage internetverbinding?
<lord4163> youtrube wel?
<lord4163> HD?
<johanfrits> youtube wel, HD gebruik ik nooit
<johanfrits> maar op dezelfde internetverbinding kan ik op mijn powerbook met mac os de fimpjes wel afspelen
<lord4163> al zet je hem daar op ?
<lord4163> draait ie dan wel?
<johanfrits> hoe bedoel je?
<lord4163> als je op die computer naar youtube ga
<lord4163> een filmpje aanklik
<lord4163> en op hd zet
<lord4163> werkt ie dan?
<lord4163> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEonNibSHJY
<lord4163> op 1080p zetten
<johanfrits> zojuist een ander getest
<johanfrits> dat speelt
<johanfrits> duurt een eindje om te laden
<lord4163> bij youtube of
<lord4163> dat andere
<johanfrits> bij youtube
<johanfrits> dat kan ik dus perfect afspelen
<johanfrits> zowel op mijn mac als deze ubuntu computer
<lord4163> hmm
<johanfrits> filmpjes zoals op deredactie enkel op die mac...
<lord4163> misschien eventjes de geschiedenis wissen?
<johanfrits> ik vermoed dat het dus iets met die computer is...
<OerHeks> welke flashplayer gebruik je ?
<OerHeks> flash plugin nonfree ?
<johanfrits> ook wissen levert niets op
<johanfrits> adobe-flash-plugin
<johanfrits> en dat is versie 10.3...
<OerHeks> installeer de non-free, die zal de film mogenlijk wel afspelen, hier wel althand
<OerHeks> *althans
<johanfrits> is dat niet dezelfde plugin?
<OerHeks> neen
<johanfrits> want daar staat ook 10.3.181.14
<johanfrits> bij
<johanfrits> ok, effe testen
<johanfrits> adobe dus weg
<johanfrits> aha, hier gaat iets fout
<johanfrits> apt doet dus iets van wget http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.3.181.14.orig.tar.gz
<johanfrits> maar dat levert time out op
<johanfrits> ...?
<OerHeks> misschien je browser herstarten na install ?
<OerHeks> alle browsers
<johanfrits> zou iemand eens willen pingen naar archive.canonical.com? ik krijg daar een ip adres 1.0.0.0
<johanfrits> maar dat lijkt me niet correct?
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me ook niet correct
<johanfrits> ik denk dat hier iets fout gaat, want ik kan hierdoor die flashplugin niet binnenhalen
<johanfrits> is dat een dns probleem dan?
<OerHeks> geen idee, knap dat je dan hier bent.
<johanfrits> ik dacht dat ubuntu beter bestand was tegen prutsende ouders :p
<OerHeks> tja, wat heb je geprutst ?
<johanfrits> :)
<warddr> Weet iemand een goede ppa voor gimp 2.7 op ubuntu 11.04?
<OerHeks> een 'goeie' ppa is altijd afwachtten
<OerHeks> nee, ik kan er geen vinden
<warddr> ik zal ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn eens proberen, lees ik veel over
<warddr> als ik zo even scan door de zoekresultaten
<BrillieBrend> Mijn ubuntu onthoud niet de geelde mappen, ik stel ze in, reboot en ze zijn niet meer gedeeld. Iemand een idee waar het aan ligt?
<OerHeks> gedeelde mappen, kan je die niet mounten in fstab ?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<hansw> OerHeks, lijkt me logisch, je wil een gebruiker geen rechten geven op fstab :-)
<OerHeks> was antwoord op Brillie
<BrillieBrend> ik zit het even te lezen, maar ik kom er momenteel niet doorheen.
<BrillieBrend> dat kan iets met alchol te maken hebben ansich, maar het lijken random worden achter elkaar dat artikel.
<OerHeks> gedeelde mappen weg na reboot, telkens instellen geneuzel.
<BrillieBrend> ik sla hem op en ga dat later nog eens lezen.
<BrillieBrend> (fysiek) deel van een harde schijf (schijfpartitie) of netwerkopslaglocatie, via een zogenaamd koppelpunt, een map ergens in de boomstructuur van het actieve bestandssysteem.
<BrillieBrend> wat een zinnen voor zo op Hemelvaart.
<alex--> Goedenavond, het wordt niet aangraden om Webmin te gebruiken op Ubuntu (bron: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2873), is dit nog steeds zo? (aangezien het een oude post is)
<OerHeks> ja
<hansw> alex--, als je het achter slot en grendel zet en niet open voor anderen kan het wel
<alex--> Wat is open voor anderen?
<OerHeks> 1 user idd. ubuntu heeft geen appart root account
<hansw> alex--, nou, dat je er alleen zelf bij kunt, achter een .htaccess bijvoorbeeld
<hansw> dus inlezen op de materie
<hansw> of laten hosten
<alex--> Wat bedoel je met inlezen op de materie hansw ?
<hansw> alex--, zorgen dat je snapt wat het doet, hoe je het kunt beveiligen, kennis opdoen
<alex--> Ah
<alex--> Ik zit te tweifelen tussen FreeNAS en Ubuntu Server met Webmin
<alex--> (Het betreft een NAS)
<hansw> of je loopt er voorbij en gaat gewoon aankloten :-)
<alex--> Wat bedoel je ?
<OerHeks> freenas is wreed, als je alleen een nas nodig hebt.
<alex--> Heb ik ook nodig denk ik
<K-4U> Hallo allemaal. Kan iemand mij helpen met een oude laptop en zijn schermresolutie? Ik weet dat dit vroeger in Xorg.conf ging, maar dat is dus in ubuntu 11.04 allemaal deprecated
<hansw> K-4U, je hebt, afhankelijk van je grafische kaart, 2 mogelijkheden die makkelijk zijn, zit er een nvidia in?
<K-4U> hansw: Uhm.. nee.. ik heb om eerlijk te zijn geen idee wat erin zit. Hoe kom ik hierachter?(nogmaals, is een oud beestje)
<hansw> zo nee, zoek dan even naar monitor preferences
<hansw> links bovenin klikken, type monitor, daar staat hij tussen
<K-4U> Resolutie staat nu ingesteld op 800x600.. dit hoort 1024x768 te zijn, maar dat kan ik niet selecteren
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<K-4U> 00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525 (rev 49)
<OerHeks> trident, ik denk dat je dan het beste Lubuntu of Xubuntu kan draaien.
<hansw> oef, trident :-)
<K-4U> Oerheks: ik heb de mini iso gedownload en vervolgens alleen xfce geinstalleerd
<hansw> of je refresh rate iets lager zetten en dan kijken of het wel lukt met 1024
<K-4U> heb ik al geprobeerd. Ik krijg de optie maar niet.
<hansw> K-4U, zit je in classic of in unity?
<K-4U> hansw: (22:37:56) K-4U: Oerheks: ik heb de mini iso gedownload en vervolgens alleen xfce geinstalleerd
<hansw> ah
<K-4U> ¨sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ¨ werkt ook niet meer he?
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<OerHeks> jawel
<OerHeks> ik wou het je net wijzen
<K-4U> ik krijg geen menu ofzo
<K-4U> het commando draait, hoor de laptop wel wat doen, maar dan krijg ik gewoon een nieuwe regel
<OerHeks> vreemd, je zou een rits keuzes moeten krijgen.
<K-4U> ja, dat meen ik mij ook te kunnen herrinneren...
<OerHeks> wat doet dit ? sudo nvidia-settings
<K-4U> kan het zijn dat ik misschien nog een pakket niet heb geinstalleerd?
<K-4U> wss geeft mij dat een melding dat hij het niet kan vinden, hold on
<K-4U> jep, command not found.. ff installeren?
<OerHeks> komt met de driver mee ..
<K-4U> welke driver? :P ik heb niets geinstalleerd.. ook geen melding van gekregen..
<OerHeks> ownee trident, niks met nvidia van doen
<linuxnewb> iemand die meer af weet van permissies? Waarvoor de SUID (set user id) eigenlijk goed voor is en waarvoor het gebruikt wordt?
<hansw> http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/028.html
<OerHeks> K-4U, mischien antwoord#4 > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+question/121083
<OerHeks> voorbeeld xorg
<K-4U> ff kijken
<OerHeks> is niet precies jouw kaart, doch er staat alleen "trident"
<K-4U> he bah..
<K-4U> ik vond de eerdere versies van ubuntu soms toch beter.. (ctrl+alt+backspace werkt niet)
<OerHeks> ctrl alt back is rechter alt + printscreen + K geworden, in ubuntu althans
<OerHeks> niet netjes, overigens :P
 * OerHeks krijgt altijd op zijn kop 
<K-4U> wrm niet? ik moet mijn xserver restarten :P (volgens mij werkt het)
<OerHeks> ja ja je logt keihard uit.
<K-4U> wauw.. ik stop mijn xdm, en mijn laptop blijft gewoon draaien :S
<K-4U> reboot dan maar :¨)
<K-4U> OerHeks: helaas.. ook dat werkt niet.. er is nog steeds geen grotere resolutie..
<OerHeks> is de colordepth juist ?
<OerHeks> deze staat in de voorbeeld op DefaultDepth 24 .. mischien 16 proberen ?
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/399718/
<K-4U> oh wow, de 16 werkt
<K-4U> huh, wow :\
<hansw> :-)
<K-4U> Oke.. dat was even raar.. De login is perfect, en dan voor een paar seconden is de omgeving dat ook.. en dan springt hij weer terug :|
<OerHeks> [    45.732] (II) TRIDENT(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)
<OerHeks> in de bios op max gezet ?
<OerHeks> anders ook eens 8 proberen ...
<OerHeks> dat zou een erg oud scherm zijn, maar dat is trident ook.
<K-4U> Oerheks: het werkte zojuist.. alleen na een paar sec sprong hij weer terug :S
<hansw> dan zie je echt geen filmpjes meer :-)
<hansw> of alleen via aalib
<K-4U> hansw: Dit ding is mij puur en alleen om ´savonds te chatten en af en toe wat op te zoeken :P
<hansw> K-4U, ah, dat scheelt
<OerHeks> er is meer dan 1 entry met die 24 bit, heb je alles aangepast ?
<K-4U> jep
<K-4U> eens kijken of ik in die bios kan komen
<OerHeks> en de specs van je scherm, HorizSync 28-80 VertRefresh 43-60 kan ook wel eens te ruim zijn
<K-4U> waar baseer ik dat op?
<OerHeks> welke laptop is het ?
<K-4U> Toshiba Satellite 4090XCDT
<OerHeks> misschien zijn er voorbeelden en info te vinden in andere xorg gevallen
<K-4U> ja, maar allemaal voor oudere versies van Ubuntu
<hansw> 10.4 is toch een lts? die gaat nog lang mee
<K-4U> 11.04
<K-4U> ik vind het zo raar, dat blijkbaar xfce een andere config aandringt ofzo.. kan dat door die HAL komen?
<K-4U> he
<K-4U> hij doet het :S
<OerHeks> :-)
<K-4U> ik moest in de instellingen nog de resolutie kiezen
<K-4U> (commando xrandr gaf mij terug dat het scherm max 1024x768 aan kon)
<K-4U> nu nog het geluid werkend krijgen :P
<OerHeks> en flash :P
<K-4U> denk niet dat ie dat aan komt :P
<K-4U> *kan
<K-4U> maar geluid.. dat zou wel fijn zijn ja :p
<K-4U> pulseaudio is geinstalleerd.. alleen krijg ik een dummy output? :S
<OerHeks> hmm ik weet niet of mijn puppycam wel zal werken op je scherm
<K-4U> pardon? :P
<OerHeks> ze slapen nu. dus je ziet toch niks
<K-4U> blergh, hoe werkt dit. D:
<K-4U> OerHeks: linkje? Kan het wel bekijken op mn pc.. :P
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> ik zeg toch, ze slapen, die cronjob kan je niet onderbreken
<K-4U> hahahah :P
<K-4U> over slapen gesproken
<K-4U> ik denk dat ik er ook eens induik
<OerHeks> :-)
<K-4U> hartstikke bedankt voor de hulp met xorg! :) Eindelijk weer op volledig scherm werken! :)
<OerHeks> top
<K-4U> ennuh, trusten allemaal
<OerHeks> Ubuntu 11.10 alpha 1  download
<OerHeks> oeps
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-03
<hoekje> hallo
<hoekje> ik kom blijkbaar te laat iedereen slaapt
<hoekje> of iedereen is kwaad
<MarcV> mensen, het wordt ruim 25 graden vandaag..  hebben jullie geen leven?? ;)
<Gotiniens> MarcV, momenteel ben jij de enige die hier ook echt aanwezig is,
<Gotiniens> getuige het feit dat je pas net joined :P
<MarcV> ik zie het lol
<MarcV> maar ik ben gelukkig niet alleen
<ringo31> he, heb een vraag hoe kan je de unity2d balk van donker naar licht veranderen?
<MonkeyDust> ringo31: probeer eens met ccsm, Desktop, unity plugin
<ringo31> Nop
<ringo31> dat betreft zijn ze op oudere systemen wel achteruit gegaan? waar ik met gnome nog compiz met 10.10 kan nu met gnome classic niet
<ringo31> echt themes veranders is moeilijk zo, vind het niet zoiezo niet met uitlijkerlijk alleen die venster..
<MonkeyDust> ik heb gnome classic met compiz, ja
<MonkeyDust> wat lukt er niet?
<OerHeks> ja, thema's zijn niet allemaal helemaal compatible, heb wel meer issues gelezen.
<MonkeyDust> ringo31: typ dit in een terminal : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<ringo31> dan moet compiz werken mt clasic?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<ringo31> heb nu ingezet zal dat voor de andere keer kijken.. unity2d geen lastmee hoor...  vind het wel goed te vinden... aleen vind het minder overzichtelijk dan de oude gnome
<MonkeyDust> bewaar die commandolijn in een tekstbestandje, dan kun je het later uitvoeren :)
<ringo31> maar bedankt heb de ding ingezet..moet nu weg..hahaha
<MonkeyDust> ah
<ringo31> heb het al uitgevoerd
<ringo31> moet dat strax weer?
<MonkeyDust> neu
<ringo31> ok, maar opzich is unity2d wel meer betrouwbaarder dan die clasic personelijk mening
<ringo31> bij de classic   verschuiven mijn icoontjes altijd  in de  balk... heb een balk van gemakt..hhahaha  en toch zitten die vast..
<ringo31> he groetjes ringo
<OerHeks> have fun
<Mathijs> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<linuxnewb> weet iemand hoe ik een lijst toon van de top 10 grootste bestanden uit een directory?
<oCean> linuxnewb: iets als dit  du -sk * | sort -n   (maar dit neemt de directories ook mee)
<linuxnewb> bv als ik "du -h | sort -n | less" uitvoer, krijg ik een veel te grote lijst, en ook zijn die bestanden gesorteerd van groot (M) dan ineens naar de kleinste K aflopend naar de grootste K
<linuxnewb> ok zal ik eens uitproberen
<oCean> dat komt omdat -h human-readable is
<linuxnewb> oh, dus bij sorteren best niet gebruiken. bedankt voor de hulp
<oCean> als je er nog iets van   -r  | head -10   achter plakt, heb je een top 10, maar het commando wordt wel degelijk voor alle files uitgevoerd..
<Sam___> Jongens ik heb een vraag over Ubuntu en mijn Hardware.
<Sam___> Ik heb zelf een Windows 7 Core i5 kast ( 6GB ). Ik neem aan dat Ubuntu daar vlekkeloos op loopt?
<Gotiniens> neem ik ook aan ja
<Sam___> En ubuntu is Mac-Like?
<Sam___> En Dual-Boot? Dan kan ik 'm installen :D
<Gotiniens> wat noem jij mac-like?
<linuxnewb> oké bedankt
<Sam___> Interface van Mac.
<Gotiniens> Sam___, ik vind de interface niet echt op die van Mac lijken
<Sam___> Nee?
<Sam___> Snow Leopard 10.x lijkt ie tog best wel op, niet?
<OerHeks> nee, linux is linux, als het op osX of windows zou lijken, hangt er gelijk een rechtzaak aan de broek van de ontwikkelaar.
<OerHeks> je zult dus jezelf de tijd moeten unnen om linux te ontdekken en leren kennen. dat is met elk OS zo.
<OerHeks> c/unnen/gunnen
<Gotiniens> argh, mensen hier ervaring met een garmin GPS en Ubuntu met seriele connectie?
<Sam___> Nouja, ik ben aardig gewend aan osX, ik heb altijd een iMac gehad.
<Sam___> En windows is gewoon een faggot systeem ( sorry voor het schelden. )
<OerHeks> leuk, scheldwoord en excuus in 1 zin :9
 * OerHeks gaat wat nuttigs doen
 * Sam___ niet
<Sam___> ;p
<lord4163> hallo
<lord4163> weet iemand waarom er geen cd/dvd's worden herkent in ubuntu 10.04?
<OerHeks> als je deze stappen volgt, zou je alles af moeten kunnen spelen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> nogthans kan het zijn, dat sommige dvd's niet afspelen. pech.
<lord4163> ik bedoel geen films of muziek maar gewoon data
<lord4163> alles eigenlijk zeg maar
<OerHeks> dan is het een slechte cdromspeler.
<lord4163> goh -_-
<lord4163> H/W path              Device      Class       Description ========================================================= /0/100/3/0/0.0.0      /dev/sda    disk        1500GB SAMSUNG HD154UI /0/100/f.1/0.0.0      /dev/cdrom  disk        DVD-RAM writer /0/1/0.0.0            /dev/sdb    disk        SCSI Disk /0/1/0.0.1            /dev/sdc    disk        SCSI Disk /0/1/0.0.2            /dev/sdd    disk        SCSI Disk /0/1/0.0.3         
<lord4163> word wel herkent
<lord4163> en als ik met schijfgereedschap hem softwarematig probeer uitwerp geeft hij een foutmelding
<OerHeks> ja ? welke ?
<lord4163> uhhm,
<lord4163> No media in drive
<OerHeks> in dat lijstje zie ik alleen dat je cdromspeler herkent word.
<lord4163> maar het is een dvd brander
<lord4163> fabian@fabian-desktop:/media$ ls floppy  floppy0
<lord4163> wel raar ik heb geen floppy
<lord4163> maar dat gaf hij in windows ook aan
<OerHeks> dan staat je floppy interface enabled.
<lord4163> of het moet ergens verstopt zitten
<OerHeks> bios issue
<OerHeks> en onder windows, werken die cd en dvd's wel ??
<lord4163> ja denk het wel
<lord4163> en deed het onder 10.10 ook
<lord4163> dacht ik :O
<OerHeks> denken, dat is dus niet zeker weten.
<lord4163> nee maar ik wil windows niet opstarten dat duurt heel lang en werkt half :P
<lord4163> het werkte
<lord4163> zal eens kijken
<lord4163> zometeen :D
<glenn_> hi
<glenn_> wie heeftt er een borher dcp -7030
<MiKa_> hmm is de gnome versie de unity versie hier : http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/getubuntu/download
<OerHeks> bedoel je brother dcp 7030?
<glenn_> OerHeks: wat bedoel je
<OerHeks> MiKa_, ja dat is 11.04 en de 11.10 alfa1 is ook uit
<OerHeks> glenn kom op, lees even goed wat je zelf tiept
<glenn_> waarom stel je dan die vraag
<glenn_> OerHeks:
<MiKa_> OerHeks: wat raad je aan ?
<OerHeks> leuke reactie, ik trap er niet in, glenn_
<OerHeks> ik zou alfa hooguit testen, niet voor productie.
<OerHeks> al ben ik niet tevree met 11.04, deze unity op gnome 2.6 loopt bij mij niet lekker.
<MiKa_> dan ga ik de normale versie downloaden . word tijd te updaten .. :) normaal haal ik compiz weg maar met unity kan dat niet toch ?
<OerHeks> ehm jawel, in 11.04 kan je bij inlog kiezen voor classic, het oude gnome menu
<MiKa_> in 11.10 loopt het wel beter of heb je dat nog niet getest
<OerHeks> dan heb je ook gewoon alle 3d efecten e.d.
<OerHeks> nee, alfa kan ik wel testen, maar het is nog niet stabiel.
<OerHeks> 11.10 alfa heeft gnome 3 onboard :-)
<MiKa_> Ok ga hem hier gewoon proberen en kijken of unity bevalt .
<OerHeks> live uitproberen kan altijd, dan weet je gelijk of alle hardware standaard werkt OOTB
<OerHeks> kernel 2.6.39 heeft meer ondersteuning videokaarten. na deze release gaat de nummering over op 3.0
<OerHeks> dat betekend dus een grote stap.
<MiKa_> OerHeks: heb het kernel verhaal gelezen
<MiKa_> ga de 11.10 versie proberen en kijken hoe het werkt
<MiKa_> Alleen nog even een lijstje vinden wt ik na de install moet veranderen.
<OerHeks> owja, native xen hypervisor
<OerHeks> na install ?
<OerHeks> restricted extraś, vlc, ccsm en hw drivers als je niet blij bent met de standaard open driver
<MiKa_> Ja even zien voor codecs enz , multimedia.deb zal er niet meer zijn
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> = restircted extra's + css script en moonlight
<glenn_> wie heeft er een brother dcp-7030
<MiKa_> thx OerHeks ga nu downl kan ik vanavond / morgen even stoeien
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<Stefan_> ?
<dark> goede dag allemaal ;)
<Guest4980> goede dag allemaal ;)\
<lotuspsychje> hallo aan allen
<lotuspsychje> kent er iemand een site met screenshots van ubuntu gebruikers?
<beginner> ik heb een vraagje?
<beginner> hoe is Ubuntu eigenlijk vergelijken met het besturingssysteem van de imac?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is lekker gratis
<lotuspsychje> en veiliger dan mac
<beginner> en gebruiksvriendelijk?
<beginner> enzo?
<lotuspsychje> jazeker
<beginner> ok bedankt.
<lotuspsychje> je kan altijd testen met de livecd
<beginner> ja dat wel maar heeft het zegmaar een meerwaarde dan windows (XP)
<beginner> ?
<lotuspsychje> dat vind ik wel ja,
<beginner> zoals
<beginner> ?
<lotuspsychje> hangt ervan af wat je gewend bent te doen met xp
<beginner> weet er nog niet veel vanaf
<beginner> en mijn pc is aan vervanging toe
<lotuspsychje> windows games op ubuntu word moeilijk
<beginner> maar als ik eerlijk ben wil iets anders windows
<beginner> games speel ik niet
<lotuspsychje> maar als het multimedia pc word, maakt ubuntu een nieuwe pc van je systeem
<beginner> ja, dus het gaat beter om met wat erin zit
<lotuspsychje> jazeker
<beginner> nogmaals bedankt ik zal er over nadenken
<OerFlat> ola
<trijntje_netbook> hoi OerFlat
<OerFlat> trijntje :-)
<trijntje_netbook> ben je afgevallen OerHeks ?
<OerFlat> nee, ben in me eigen hutje, daar moet ik af en toe de spin en huisvlieg eten geven.
<trijntje_netbook> a vandaar, moet ook gebeuren
 * trijntje_netbook moet misschien maar eens palmdetect inschakelen
<OerFlat> palmdetekt ? hebde ge een palm ?
<OerFlat> dat zou moeten lukken, syncen met evolution.
<OerFlat> irda of BT
<trijntje_netbook> OerFlat, nee, voor mn touchpad
<trijntje_netbook> die kan detecteren of je er met je hand op zit ipv met een vinger, en dan kan i het negeren
<trijntje_netbook> ik had vroeger wel n palm trouwens, goede ouwe tijd ;)
<OerFlat> met multi touch/gesture is dat peuleschil idd
<trijntje_netbook> tis een van die dingen die niet niet irritant genoeg zijn om er iets aan te doen. Net als de timeout van 10 sec in grub ;)
<OerFlat> oke. ben weer weg/
<glenn__> wie heeft er een brohter dcp-7030
<trijntje_netbook> ik niet, problemen?
<glenn__> wie heet er een brother dcp-7030
<trijntje_> hmm, daar kan mn laptop niet zo tegen
<mark30> goedeavond
<mark30> ik zit met en probleem
<JoshuaL> En wat is het probleem?
<mark30> heb acer altos esystore 4 T en op vaste pc ubuntu 11.04 en wil in thuis netwerk kunnen
<mark30> hoe moet ik dat doen
<mark30> heeft daar iemand ervaring mee
<JoshuaL> ik snap even niet wat je wilt.
<mark30> acer altos nas server zit in thuisnetwerk
<mark30> en wil er ubuntu bijzetten maar vind niet hoe
<trijntje_> mark30, wat bedoel je met bijzetten?
<mark30> wil op mijne nas kunnen staan irc configfile's op
<mark30> met ubuntu
<trijntje_> daar heb ik geen ervaring mee. Werkt dat via samba, dat moet ubuntu gewoon kunnen
<OerHeks> starten met werkgroepnaam ?
<Guest57774> hi
<OerHeks> hoe heb je de nas gconfigureerd, samba share, nfs ?
<mark30> ubuntu heb ik er nog niet lang op staan
<mark30> vroeger hier alles windows
<ruliezz> hallow als ik een direcotry heb die info@domeinnaam.nl heet
<ruliezz> hoe kan ik die bezoeken?
<ruliezz> na het @ wil het niet meer
<ruliezz> werkt tab niet
<OerHeks> user:pass@domeinnaam.nl
<OerHeks> waar user wss info is.
<ruliezz> he?
<ruliezz> ik bedoel  die map heet zo
<ruliezz> dus de foldername is de een email adres
<ruliezz> cd info\@
<ruliezz> maar dan gaat hij dus niet verder
<ruliezz> met tab
<FlipSton3> 'lo kindertjes :-)à
<ruliezz> wat bedoel je met kindertjes?
<FlipSton3> hehe, kom nogal veel met deze stelling op chat
<FlipSton3> :p
<ruliezz> uhmm
<ruliezz> oke
<FlipSton3> niemand die weet of een video stream op sporza.be geweigerd wordt als je op een buitenlands netwerk zit?
<ruliezz> maar kun jij me helpen?
<FlipSton3> mss, waarmee?
<ruliezz> nou
<ruliezz> ik heb een folder die als naam een emailadres heeft
<ruliezz> maar hoe ga je daar in?
<ruliezz> cd info@ maar dan doet hij voor het apenstaatje een \ maar daaarna werkt tab niet
<FlipSton3> volgens mij benader je iedere map met een dubbelklik?
<ruliezz> hahahaah
<FlipSton3> doe eens cd inf en dan tab...
<ruliezz> op de commandline schat ;)
<ruliezz> maar
<ruliezz> nee dat zeg ik, met tab werkt niet
<FlipSton3> hmz is iets vreemd, kan moeilijk meetesten, zit op winhoos lappie in duitsland ;p
<ruliezz> handigheid
<ruliezz> ssh ?
<ruliezz> naar een server?
<FlipSton3> ff virtualbox starten
<FlipSton3> bootin'...
<ruliezz> k
<FlipSton3> bij mij werkt cd info<tab>
<FlipSton3> werkt je tab met andere mappen?
<FlipSton3> mss niet toegangkelijk met uw account, wel met root?
<FlipSton3> ben wel effe weg, wc bak van mobilhome gaan legen, is nogal vol :p
<FlipSton3> brb
<FlipSton3> ruliezz: al vooruitgang geboekt?
<ruliezz> nee
<ruliezz> je begrijpt het niet
<ruliezz> laat maar
<ruliezz> ik ga nu film kjken
<Soepstengel> <FlipSton3> niemand die weet of een video stream op sporza.be geweigerd wordt als je op een buitenlands netwerk zit? <- Ik denk dat de sporza streams alleen in Belgie te bekijken zijn. Heb geprobeerd het wielrennen zo te volgen maar dat werkte niet.
<hansw> Soepstengel, http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_sportnieuws/MG_wielrennen/1.1036885 <== deze is wel te bekijken
<FlipStonE> stoem stoem :p
<hansw> ?
<FlipStonE> net zoals yelo tv, ook zo stoem
<FlipStonE> enkel in belgie te bekijken...
<hansw> ow, dat soort zenders kent nederland ook
<hansw> niet te zien vanuit .de
<FlipStonE> dat soort hansw? in belgie allemaal :-)
<hansw> via internet
<Soepstengel> Maar dat zijn alleen verslagen? Ik doelde op de live video streams: http://live.sporza.be/cm/lmc/wielrennen/
<hansw> FlipStonE, dat is jammer
<FlipStonE> idd Soepstengel, de video streams bedoel ik, text stream en radio werkt, alleen beeld wil niet
<hansw> connection failed
<FlipStonE> hansw: dat is stoem :p
<FlipStonE> idd
<hansw> :-)
<FlipStonE> je betaalt je blauw kan je nog niet hun services in het buitenland gebruiken :p
<Soepstengel> Ik vind het jammer dat de NL omroep niet veel met wielrennen doet. Altahsn minder dan Belgie.
<Soepstengel> Dus moet eigenlijk een Belgische proxy kopen om naar wielrennen te kijken..
<FlipStonE> uhu
<hansw> Soepstengel, zorg dat een .nl'r wint, dan komt het wel op tv
<Soepstengel> Ja, maar da's altidj achteraf.
<Soepstengel> Wielrennen is meer dan alleen de tour.
<Soepstengel> Maar de omroep hier denkt anders over dat.
<hoekje> hallo
<CasW> Hee hoekje
<hoekje> dag CasW
<hoekje> alles goed
<CasW> Joah
<hoekje> hier ook
<CasW> Mooi
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-04
<leoquant> bestaat volgens jullie google chrome chrome als OS reeds?
<CasW> Ja, er zijn ook al die ChromeBooks
<leoquant> CasW, kan ik ook ergens de off.iso's downloaden?
<CasW> Ik weet niet, ik dacht het niet, ik zal even zoeken
<leoquant> ok
<CasW> http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<CasW> Ik weet niet of dit de juiste is, maar vast wel
<leoquant> geen checksum of wel?
<CasW> Ja, dit is de juiste
<CasW> http://sites.google.com/site/chromeoslinux/download linkt ernaar
<leoquant> moment
<CasW> Checksum staat eronder
<leoquant> CasW, dan krijg id dus suse toch, of is dat een fabeltje?
<CasW> Dat weet ik niet, moet je even kijken (zou best kunnen)
<CasW> Ik zal ook weer 's virtualbox installeren...
<leoquant> CasW, overal worden google chrome iso's aangeboden
<leoquant> via sites in de oekraine ook
<CasW> Ja, maar die link die ik je gaf was van sites.google.com en linkte ernaar
<leoquant> maar bedankt voor de link
<leoquant> ja ツ
<CasW> (Die tweede link)
<leoquant> yep thx
<leoquant> gaat dit niet een "bedreiging " voor ubuntu worden, we zijn immers reeds verslaafd aan hun apps nietwaar?
<CasW> Neuh, ik denk eerder voor Windows
<leoquant> marketing technisch zijn ze zeer intelligent die lui
<leoquant> CasW, ik hoop het
<leoquant> (niet om windows te bashen overigens)
<CasW> Dat klopt
<leoquant> hun apps zijn verdorie ook steengoed
<CasW> Inderdaad, maar goed, Chrome OS is toch té beperkt denk ik
<CasW> (Alleen online kan je er iets mee)
<leoquant> sabdfl moet vlot komen met ubuntu-mail via https en 8 gig ruimte: gratis
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> CasW, ik denk dat dit OS, als het klaar is gewoon heel goed zal zijn, het duurt nog even
<CasW> Ja, vast
<CasW> Maar ik blijf in ieder geval bij Ubuntu (of een andere volledige Linux, als 11.10 ook flopt)
<leoquant> maar wij draaien dan nog ubuntu? deal!
<leoquant> de volgende lts versie moet heel goed worden
<CasW> Damn, het lijkt erop dat ik hier 32-bits Ubuntu op heb staan, ipv 64-bits :p
<leoquant> :P
<CasW> Jep :(
<leoquant> CasW, waarmee kan ubuntu zich profileren naast chrome os?
<CasW> Ook offline werken
<CasW> Veel en veel krachtiger
<leoquant> 90% wil surfje mailtje fotootje bewerken...
<CasW> Meer apps
<leoquant> hmmmm
<CasW> Je kan er ook op gamen en zo, dat gaat (tot nu toe) in de browser niet goed; zwaardere programma's
<leoquant> je hebt gelijk
<leoquant> afwachten dus..
<CasW> Ja, er is inderdaad (grote?) kans dat het speelveld meer gaat bestaan uit alleen Windows (voor games) en Chrome OS
<leoquant> die visie deel ik dus met je
<leoquant> ok, back later
<leoquant> ツ
<CasW> Tot zo
<leoquant> Where can I download Google Chrome OS?
<leoquant> Google Chrome OS is not a conventional operating system that you can download or buy on a disc and install. As a consumer, the way you will get Google Chrome OS is by buying a Chromebook that has Google Chrome OS installed by the OEM. Google Chrome OS is being developed to run on new machines that are specially optimized for increased security and performance. We are working with manufacturers to develop reference hardw
<leoquant> are for Google Chrome OS. Chromebooks will be available for sale on June 15, 2011.
<CasW> Oké...
<CasW> Waarom dan die link?
<leoquant> op het forum vindt me die twede link "vals"
<leoquant> iok begijp niets van dit gebeuren
<CasW> Nee, ik ook niet
<leoquant> ik blijf er bij weg
<CasW> Ach, je kan het toch wel proberen in een virtueel systeem?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet iemand hoe ik de dubbelklik actie in xchat verander van "QUOTE WHOIS %s %s" naar "Open dialog Window"?
<MrChrisDruif> Gevonden: verander het in "Query %s" (zonder quotes uiteraard)
<ikkuh> Does anyone know the username that is asked for acces to the live cd of Ubuntu 10.04.2
<ikkuh> weet iemand de username die gevraagd wordt als je de live cd van ubuntu 10.04.2 start
<icynoob> kan iemand me verder helpen met mijn server? probleem: lokaal kan ik mijn webserver / ispconfig perfect bereiken maar als ik via wan zoek lukt dit niet. mijn gameserver die er op draait daarentegen wel
<icynoob> en als ik portcheck doe via canyouseemee.org krijg ik no route to host
<OerHeks> icynoob, heb je poort 80 geforward naar je server ?
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> :-)
<hans_> goedemiddag
<hans_> vanuit de tuin
<OerHeks> 'middag, vanuit de woonkamer
<CasW> Goedemiddag, vanuit het ICT-centrum van ons huis
<hans_> je zit in je noc? :-)
<CasW> Jep
<hans_> goed bereik hier trouwens, had ik niet verwacht
<hans_> zit dik 20 meter achter het huis
<OerHeks> wirelss N ?
<hans_> 802.11
<hans_> maar je moet wel rekening houden dat we erg dikke muren hebben, ook binnenmuren
<hans_> +- 50 cm
<OerHeks> via het raam maakt meer kans, dacht ik.
<hans_> he jelmer, al in a'foort?
<OerHeks> router bij raam, en je kan vaak wel 2 hoog ontvangen.
<hans_> OerHeks, ding staat in de hal
<tewea> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<tewea>  is there any one who can help me on installing softwares in ubuntu 10.10 i cant install any software i need your help please
<jelmer_> hey hans_
<jelmer_> hans_: nee, ik struikel net uit m'n bed.. zo maar eens die kant op
<jelmer_> ga je ook naar de bitlbair BBQ?
<jelmer_> *bitlair
<hans_> jelmer, ik zou gaan ja, maar ben helemaal kapot
<hans_> dus heb even af laten weten, wel jammer, had wel zin
<tewea> please help me i can't do any thing
<hans_> tewea, this is a dutch channel, you could try #ubuntu
<OerHeks> dit is de nederlandse ubuntu support irc, tewea , join #Ubuntu voor engels.
<hans_> we can help but it is a bit offtopic here
<tewea> thnks
<tewea> so what shal i do?
<jelmer_> hans_: ah, jammer
<hans_> jelmer_, blame brakke collega's zonder clue
<OerHeks> mag er eigenlijk wel geBBQ-ed worden ?
<hans_> vast wel
<hans_> jelmer_, maar veel plezier iig, er komen ook nog mensen van tkkrlab
<hans_> retrace en dave
<jelmer_> dat gaat wel lukken :)
<tewea> ok tell me english channnel please  i know that iam disturbing you but iam in abit trouble please
<hans_> tewea, go to the channel #ubuntu
<OerHeks> or just type'  /join #Ubuntu    "
<OerHeks> jou ar allready there
<pascal> hoi :)
<pascal> ik heb een vraagje... ik krijg een update van wine niet geinstalleerd maar hij blijft in updatecentrum staan, ik heb al apt-get update geprobeerd en apt-get upgrade
<leoquant> welke foutmelding krijgt ge via apt?
<leoquant> in de terminal dus, hallo bent u er nog?
<pascal> ja ben er nog
<pascal> hij zegt dat hij hem neit heeft gedownload, verder zegtie neits
<leoquant> ge krijgt geen foutmelding dat een pakket is "achtergebleven?"
<pascal> hij krijgt dit:
<leoquant> u zou via synaptic een andere server kunnen proberen
<pascal> 0 pakketten opgewardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geinstalleerd, 0 pakketten verwijderd, 1 neit opgewardeerd
<leoquant> sluit dan eerst alle -apt-dpkg etc.
<leoquant> enkel synaptic
<pascal> ok wacht ff
<leoquant> synpatic: sofware bronnen: server: etc
<pascal> ben em aan het opstarte :P
<pascal> bij overige software toch?
<leoquant> dacht het ja
<pascal> ok hij is aan het herladen
<pascal> ik kan die ene nogsteeds niet aanvinken
<leoquant> hebt ge wine uit de softwarebronnen gehaald?
<pascal> authenticatie heeft geen zin toch?
<leoquant> de eerste keer?
<pascal> nee
<pascal> nej
<leoquant> hoe dan?
<pascal> kheb ze alleen uitgevinkt
<pascal> zal ik em ff opnieuw toevoege?
<leoquant> ja
<pascal> ok
<pascal> hij is aan het herladen
<leoquant> verder kunnen we alleen iets met errors/foutmeldingen, het is enkel raden zo
<pascal> kej
<pascal> voor wine was het toch ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa?
<leoquant> er is voor alles een ppa, en daar ben ik niet blij mee
<pascal> hoezo niet :P
<leoquant> software bronnen zijn de achilleshiel van ubuntu
<pascal> o ik heb diezelfde update weer die ik niet aan kan klikken
<leoquant> wanneer ge daar mee rommelt is het over met iets als"betrouwbaarheid"
<pascal> ah zo
<leoquant> pascal, ik kan u helaas niet helpen
<leoquant> misschien een ander
<pascal> zal ik ff overtypen wat die update is mssn ken je die?
<pascal> microsoft windows compatibility layer (meta package) wine (grootte: 40KB)
<leoquant> wacht even met de update, misschien heeft ubuntu het pakket nog niet in orde
<pascal> ja daar zat ik zelf ook nog aan te denken, ik dacht mssn komt er binnekort de pdate real :p
<pascal> bedankt
<Marcel> Krijg tijdens installeren op mijn notebook busybox en kom niet verder, weet iemand een oplossing?
<Marcel> Krijg tijdens installeren op mijn notebook busybox en kom niet verder, weet iemand een oplossing?
<Marcel> Ik wil dus Ubuntu installeren en krijg dan busybox te zien, weet iemand een oplossing?
<OerHeks> binbash_, heb je netwerkproblems ?
<Tjibba> ik heb problemen met het installeren van een broadcom wireless driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/618442/
<OerHeks> BC43xx ?
<Tjibba> ?
<Tjibba> geen idee wat voor type het is
<Tjibba> hoe zie ik dat ook alweer/
<Tjibba> ?
<OerHeks> lspci ?
<OerHeks> of is het ene usb-geval ?
<Tjibba> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PH
<OerHeks> ja heb ik hier ook
<Tjibba> brb eten
<OerHeks> ik moest irmware-b43-installer
<OerHeks> Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver installeren en hopla
<OerHeks> *Firmware-b43-installer
<OerHeks> maar je hebt ook een issue met Nvidia ?
<Tjibba> geen idee, videokaart lijkt normaal te werken
<Tjibba> unity doet het prima
<Lococensus> Hallo
<Lococensus> Kan ik hier iets vragen over Docky ?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag Lococensus, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<Lococensus> Dank je Oerheks
<Tjibba> waar vind ik de installer packag OerHeks?
<Lococensus> Ik ben een nieuwe Linux gebruiker en heb windows eraf gegooid, ikheb ondertussen  Docky geinstalleerd en het is een mooi tooltje, maar wat ik graag wil verwijderen is die grote zwarte balk, kan ik deze ook transparant maken ?
<OerHeks> synaptic Tjibba
<Tjibba> oke
<Lococensus> Heb al een beetje rond gesnuffeld voordat ik hier om hulp vraag maar ik kan helaas de oplossing niet vinden
<OerHeks> grote zwarte balk, die aan de zijkant ?
<OerHeks> makkelijkste lijkt me dan teruggaan naar Gnome classic.
<Lococensus> aan de onderkant, lijk wel of dat de achtergrond van docky is, die staat bij mij aan de bodem van het scherm
<OerHeks> ow
<MonkeyDust> dat is de dock, je moet er eens rechts op klikken
<Tjibba> E: firmware-b43-installer: subproces installed post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug
<Lococensus> op docky zelf of op de zwarte balk ?
<MonkeyDust> docky = de zwarte balk; nee?
<Lococensus> zit nu in de configuratie van docky
<MonkeyDust> daar kun je kiezen voor transparant etc
<Lococensus> Als ik naar docks ga heb ik geen mogelik heid om transparant te kiezen, ik kan alleen maar de iconen groter maken, maar als ik dat doe word de zwarte balk ook groter
<Tjibba> kan je een screenshot maken?
<MonkeyDust> klinkt idd raar
<MonkeyDust> en gebruik dit om het screenshot te tonen http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Lococensus> Tjibba, Linux is totaal een nieuwe wereld voor mij, hoe maak ik een screenshot... sorry, maar ik voel mij echt een beginner met dit systeem, maar zoals ik al zij het bevalt mij super
<MonkeyDust> we zijn allemaal beginners geweest, druk gewoon op de toets print screen, bovenaan ergens
<Lococensus> ahh ok,
<Lococensus> done
<MonkeyDust> staat nu op je bureaublad, normaal
<Tjibba> www.imagebin.com
<Lococensus> is verstuurt
<Tjibba> uhm
<MonkeyDust> ok, copy paste die link
<MonkeyDust> http etc
<Tjibba> wat was die site ook alweer?
<MonkeyDust> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Lococensus> file:///home/robert/Bureaublad/Schermafdruk.png
<Lococensus> ohh ohh
<MonkeyDust> we komen er wel :)
<MonkeyDust> vallen en opstaan
<Lococensus> ik heb m geupload naar de link van jullie
<Tjibba> dan krijg je een linkje terug
<MonkeyDust> ok, bovenaan, het adres, http etc, plak dat hier
<Lococensus> ohh ok
<MonkeyDust> dan kunnen wij het ook zien
<Lococensus> en waar krijg ik die link ?
<Tjibba> staat op de pagina, nadat je hem hebt geupload
<Lococensus> http://imagebin.org/156752
<Lococensus> sorry
<Lococensus> daar is ie
<Tjibba> dus dat hele grote zwarte vlak?
<Lococensus> ja
<Lococensus> bahh uhh
<Tjibba> hmm
<Tjibba> dat is iig geen instelling van docky
<Lococensus> ohhh
<Lococensus> maar die kwam toen ik docky op het scherm kreeg
<Tjibba> lijkt me een Bug van docky
<Tjibba> heb je docky via softwarecentrum geinstalleerd?
<Lococensus> ja
<Lococensus> ik hal alles via de sofware center weg
<Tjibba> oke, je kan een beta versie van docky proberen. Of AWN installeren. AWN is een docky variant
<Tjibba> ik zou voor AWN gaan
<Lococensus> ok, ga ik dat eens proberen
<Tjibba> avant window navigator
<Tjibba> staat ook in het softwarecentrum
<Lococensus> het rare is als ik de iconen kleiner maak word het balkje ook kleiner
<Lococensus> ik bedoel smaller
<Tjibba> ja vreemd idd
<Tjibba> lijkt me echt een bug
<Lococensus> en zolang docky actief is heb ik die balk overal staan
<MonkeyDust> je kunt ook awn gebruiken, avant window navigator, dat ziet er hetzelfde uit
<Lococensus> zie dit maar eens :  http://imagebin.org/156753
<Lococensus> ok, ik ga docky verwijderen en awn proberen
<MonkeyDust> wacht
<MonkeyDust> ben je in ubuntu classic?
<Tjibba> hij gebruikt 10.04
<Tjibba> ofniet?
<Lococensus> uhhmmmm
<MonkeyDust> klik op systeem, administratie, systeem monitor
<Tjibba> tenminste die cd zit in zijn dvd drive
<Lococensus> tjibba hahahah
<MonkeyDust> open een terminal en typ dit : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<Tjibba> ja toch :P
<Lococensus> ik heb de 10.4
<Lococensus> lucid ?
<MonkeyDust> 10.04 is lucid ja
<Lococensus> heb ik dan de verkeerde ?
<Tjibba> nee hoor
<MonkeyDust> die 04 is de 4e maand april
<Tjibba> ]maar die is al een jaar oud
<Lococensus> owwwww
<MonkeyDust> maakt niet uit
<Lococensus> kan ik het updaten of moet ik een hele nieuwe instalatie doen ?
<MonkeyDust> nieuw gaat sneller
<Tjibba> je kan updaten
<Tjibba> idd
<Tjibba> gewoon je Home map backuppen, en later terug zetten
<MonkeyDust> "gewoon" :p
<MonkeyDust> als beginner is dat niet gewoon
<Lococensus> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<Lococensus> ik heb ff gedaan wat jij getypt heb Monkey
<MonkeyDust> ok, wat gebeurt er?
<Lococensus> compiz (core) - Warn: Exceeded max texture size
<Lococensus>  Launching fallback window manager
<MonkeyDust> hehe
<Lococensus> denk dat mijn systeem het niet aan kan ?
<MonkeyDust> en dan komt er een nest technische updates
<MonkeyDust> ouwe pc?
<Lococensus> uhhhh
<Lococensus> misschien 3 jaar
<MonkeyDust> ja dus :)
<Lococensus> pentium 4
<Lococensus> 3.4 HZ
<MonkeyDust> mijn laptop is 2 jaar oud en oud
<Lococensus> 2 gig geheugen
<Lococensus> is toch niet echt slecht ?
<Tjibba> ach dat is prima
<Tjibba> nee hoor
<Tjibba> ik draai ubuntu 11.04 met unity op een atom
<Tjibba> en werkt prima
<Lococensus> kan wel oud zijn, maar ik ben ook maar een arm persoontje met al dat geouwe hoer in Den Haag... hahaha
<Tjibba> gewoon voor het internet en office werk is het prima
<Lococensus> ja
<Lococensus> ik doe er geen spellen op
<Lococensus> maar alles is wel super nieuw voor mij
<Tjibba> komt helemaal goed Lococensus
<Lococensus> Maar om eerlijk te zijn ik vind het een super systeem, niet allemaal van die toeters en bellen in het menu
<Tjibba> idd
<Lococensus> Dus ik moet de nieuwste versie gaan downloaden ?
<Tjibba> kan, die heeft wel een nieuwe interface. Vind ik persoonlijk heel erg lekker werken
<Tjibba> ook met een dock
<Tjibba> heb je geen docky meer nodig
<Lococensus> ok
<Lococensus> na ja, zoals ik al zei, ben nieuw met het systeem en heb er nog niet zoveel opstaan, dus een makkie om een backup te maken van mijn mappen
<Tjibba> precies
<Tjibba> zou het gewoon proberen
<Lococensus> welke moet ik nu downloaden ?
<MonkeyDust> www.ubuntu.com
<Lococensus> 11.4 is de laatste ?
<Lococensus> brb , ff een usb stick pakken
<MonkeyDust> Lococensus: 11 = 2011, 04 = de 4e maand april
<Lococensus> Ohh ja, zit een systeem in
<MonkeyDust> 11.10 = 2011 oktober
<lococensus_> sorry, ik moest eventjes rebooten
<MonkeyDust> deze keer vergeven we je nog :p
<lococensus_> ik ga even proberen nieuwe versie er op zetten, alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp
<lococensus_> Misschien tot later en anders een prettig weekend
<OerHeks> intressant, > /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<ShArkY_> Oerheks zie je dat toevallig net op #ubuntu :)?
<OerHeks> jups
<ShArkY_> Ja was er toevallig zelf tegen aan gelopen. Ik draai zelf ubuntu binnen vmware, maar daar krijg ik de 3D variant helemaal niet aan de praat, alleen de 2D
<OerHeks> heb je de alfa1 al getest, 11.10 ?
<ShArkY_> Nee, maar als jij zegt dat het een verschil kan maken, dan zal ik het eens proberen
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee, hoe zich dat gedraagd in VMware
<OerHeks> gnome 3
<hansw> via een usb loopt het, wellicht ook binnen vmware
<hansw> http://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.0-status.html
<hansw> als die echt groen is ga ik dat proberen
<OerHeks> gnome 3, kernel 3.0 ..
<hansw> it all comes together :-)
<OerHeks> ik wil geen suggestie wekken. grinn
<OerHeks> maar het gaat hard ja
<hansw> voor de kernel versie zegt het niets
 * ShArkY_ gaat Slapen. Dag allemaal.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-05
<hansw> OerHeks, wat ik bedoel is eerder dat je in bepaalde omstandigheden nog steeds een 3.1.x-patch-ac-foobarhacker nodig hebt
<hansw> en dat zal niet veranderen
<alex--> Goedenmorgen
<alex--> Ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd in wubi, maar bij de installatie bleef hij hangen bij 'Virtuele schijven aanmaken'. Ik heb dit geannuleerd en opnieuw opgestart. Tijdens het starten van Ubuntu vroeg hij om een chkdsk /r te doen (ivm NTFS partitie die niet volledig geunmount was oid), dit heb ik gedaan, weer op Ubuntu opnieuw opgestart, maar hij vraagt nu precies hetzelfde... Iemand enig idee hoe dit komt en hoe ik het kan oplossen?
<OerHeks> alex--, gebruik geen wubi :-)
<trijntje> gebruik geen windows...
<trijntje> ntfs kan beschadigd zijn in windows doet er niets aan, soms moet je wel 10x chkdsk /f uitvoeren voordat het schoon is
<trijntje> *en windows doet er niets aan
<OerHeks> windows, danwel antivires shit kan dit storen idd
<OerHeks> nooit je antivirus uitschakelen, hoor !
<CasW> In openSuse heb je toch dat Tumbleweed, die repo met altijd de nieuwste software? (Dit in tegenstelling tot standaard altijd alleen veiligheidsupdates) Heb je ook zoiets voor Ubuntu?
<Stroomkast> hey, kan ik op dit os dezelfde programma's als op windows draaien?? zoja dan stap ik over. want heb tog me programma's nodig om te mixen
<lotuspsychje> je kan veel gratis verkrijgen stroomkast
<OerHeks> dezelfde programmaś .. nee. je kan sommige spelletjes via wine spelen.
<OerHeks> betere programma's met een andere naam, JA !
<Stroomkast> heb het niet over spellen, eerder over drivers van me console en geluidksaarten
<Stroomkast> ik doe muziek mixen en heb tog de besturing van die apparaten nodig
<OerHeks> ow drivers zijn voor 98% geen probleem.
<OerHeks> welke apparatuur Stroomkast ?
<Stroomkast> hercules mk4
<Stroomkast> hercules rmx\
<Stroomkast> behringer midi keyboard
<OerHeks> er is een hardware ondersteuning list, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<Stroomkast> ja en timecode vinyl maar dat is plug n play
<Stroomkast> oke ik zal eens kijken
<MonkeyDust> Stroomkast: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<OerHeks> Stroomkast, check hercules.com > http://ts.hercules.com/eng/index.php?pg=view_files&gid=2&fid=28&pid=215&cid=1
<Stroomkast> idd de consoles kunnen al erop :) dan begin ik maar eens met cd's te kopieren he :)
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<Stroomkast> mensen bedankt viir de hulp en miss zien we elkaar in de toekomst nog ;)
<BrillieBrend> Van de week heb ik advies gevraagd over waarom mijn gedeelde mappen weg zijn na een reboot. Dit heeft te maken met /etc/fstab was toen het antwoord. Ik heb hier even op ingelezen maar snap er werkelijk niets van.
<BrillieBrend> Mede omdat het teveel informatie is met ook zaken die er niet toe doen voor mij.
<BrillieBrend> Iemand die mij simpel kan zeggen wat ik hierin moet toevoegen om een map gedeeld te houden na de reboot?
<BrillieBrend> Overigens begrijp ik niet helemaal waarom dit lastig zou zijn, Ubuntu is gericht op gebruikers en het lijkt me dat dit gewoon onthouden moet blijven op een makkelijke manier, dat artikel hierover op de ubuntu site is echt vrij technisch
<OerHeks> voor Fstab gebruik ik meestal een gui, pysdm
<OerHeks> maar dan nog, kan het ingewikkeld zijn.
<BrillieBrend> een gui is voor mij al het halve werk
<BrillieBrend> ik ga daar zo even naar kijken.
<BrillieBrend> Ingewikkeld is niet erg, maar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab is even een stapje te hoog nu.
<BrillieBrend> De basis van Linux moet ik eerst beter snappen hiervoor.
<OerHeks> alles wat je nodig kan hebben, staat in die wiki.
<BrillieBrend> Ik ga ook even op me werk vragen of iemand het wil uitleggen, daar zitten wel jongens die dit mij even kunnen uitleggen zodat ik de basis ervan snap en dan ga ik die wiki verder lezen.
<BrillieBrend> Oerheks
<BrillieBrend> ik zit het nog even te lezen, maar is dit ook voor eigen shares te koppelen?
<BrillieBrend> ik wil een map op mijn ubuntu pc uitlezen op de windows pc.
<BrillieBrend> lama, heb op google al wat uitleg gevonden waarmee ik het wel ga redden.
<BrillieBrend> hoe kan ik in de map root even kijken?
<BrillieBrend> Zit namelijk via de command line wat te kloten ivm. die shares maar ik doe iets fout
<BrillieBrend> en ik kan niet grafisch even lekker makkelijk kijken.
<ShArkY_> cd /root
<ShArkY_> of cd /
<ShArkY_> de eerste is de homedir van de user root
<ShArkY_> en de tweede de root van het filesystem
<trijntje> wie weet hoe je 3-button emulation in natty aan kunt zetten?
<Gorash> .aid gold 1000k
<willem_> wil van mijn laptop weten of er usb 1 of 2 op zit. heb ik pas ook gevraagd, maar ergens opgeschreven, wat ik niet meer vinden kan
<OerHeks> lsusb
<OerHeks> of met lspci kan je zien welke usb controller je onboard hebt
<OerHeks> andes even via google je laptop opzoeken, staat vast wel bij de specs.
<willem_> ok schrijf het meteen op, ik had lshw gebruikt, mijn dank
<willem_> kan ook nog inderdaad, had ik nog niet aan gedacht
<OerHeks> ik zoek meestal via " tweakers + model "
<OerHeks> specs, prijs, review
<willem_> zijn deze comando's ergens te vinden, doet me weer aan dos denken;-)
<OerHeks> goede start is http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<OerHeks> en voor elke opdracht is een manual page, terminal: man <applicatie>
<OerHeks> werkenmetdeterminal kijk ik regelmatig in :-)
<willem_> allen hartelijk dank
<OerHeks> succes willem_
<MonkeyDust> sinds de upgrade naar natty, kan ik mijn encrypte pgp bestanden niet meer decrypten, hints & tips iemand?
<OerHeks> pgp keys opnieuw importeren (als je backupje gemaakt hebt)
<MonkeyDust> heb ik niet
<trijntje> MonkeyDust, seahorse-plugin opnieuw installeren?
<MonkeyDust> al gedaan
<trijntje> raar, wat zit er in .gnupg?
<trijntje> en ik heb ook een .gnupg_default map, geen idee waar die voor is
<trijntje> verder weet ik het ook niet, behalve backup maken ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-28
<Skoebidoe> goedemorge
<Skoebidoe> goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> he Skoebidoe
<Skoebidoe> Gisteren Xubuntu geïnstalleerd op mijn nieuw laptopke (Acer Aspire One 722)
<Skoebidoe> Telkens na de installatie bevroor de muisaanwijzer en kon ik niks meer doen
<trijntje> Skoebidoe: heb je al een andere muis geprobeerd?
<Skoebidoe> Ik dacht dat het aan mijn installatie-USB-stick lag en heb hem met G-parted geformatteerd en opnieuw de iso erop gezet
<Skoebidoe> Na veel zoekwerk kwam ik tot de conclusie dat het een bug betrof voor de Acer Aspire One
<Skoebidoe> De opstartvolgorde moet in het bios gewijzigd worden naar Boot Agent
<Skoebidoe> Daarna werkte alles vlot!
<Skoebidoe> Heb dit op het forump gemeld voor andere mensen die eventueel met hetzelfde probleem kampen
<Skoebidoe> Maar wat veel erger is... door al mijn gedoe met G-parted vrees ik dat ik mijn windows 7 per ongeluk geformatteerd heb
<Skoebidoe> Vanuit de GRUB krijg ik de foutmelding: no such device
<Skoebidoe> fout: invalid signature
<Skoebidoe> Ik zie mijn windows ook niet meer in de GRUB lijst staan
<trijntje> en als je nu vanuit ubuntu in gparted kijkt?
<Skoebidoe> zal ik effe doen
<Skoebidoe> Ik zie DEV/sda1 EXT4 grootte: 465 GIB gebruikt 7.5 Vrij: 458 Vlaggen: boot
<Skoebidoe> Dev/sdb1 ext 4 koppelpunt /
<Skoebidoe> Ik vermoed dat die sdb1 mijn linux is?
<Skoebidoe> Ik heb namelijk 2 HD in mijn PC
<trijntje> ja, dan is /dev/sdb1 idd linux
<Skoebidoe> Ik vrees dat ik mijn Windows als een ext 4 geformatteerd heb
<Skoebidoe> was natuurlijk niet de bedoeling :(
<trijntje> ja, ik denk dat /dev/sda1 leeg is, en sowieso gebruikt windows geen ext
<Skoebidoe> bestaat er nog een herstelmogelijkheid?
<Skoebidoe> Dat dacht ik ook Win = NTFS
<Skoebidoe> Gelukkig heb ik van de meeste bestanden een backup
<trijntje> Skoebidoe: als er nog belangrijke data op staat: schijf meteen unmounten en niks naar schrijven, en dan kan je misschien nog wat bestanden terugvinden
<trijntje> windows zelf krijg je niet meer terug zonder verse installatie
<Skoebidoe> Ik denk dat ik hier de Win-installatie DVD liggen heb
<trijntje> dan moet je wel weer uitkijken dat windows niet ubuntu overschrijft
<Skoebidoe> Dat laatste is niet echt een probleem. Op mijn ubuntu staat er nog niks... Alleen wat mails die ik toch kan missen
<Skoebidoe> Ik doe dan voor ubuntu een herinstallatie
<trijntje> dat is waarschijnlijk het makkelijkste ja
<Skoebidoe> Voordeel van ubuntu = op een anderhalf uur volledig gefixt
<Skoebidoe> volgens mij is mijn schijf nu geunmount
<Skoebidoe> want als ik in bestandsbeheer op de schijf ga staan en rechtermuisklik, krijg ik de mogelijkheid om aan te koppelen
<Skoebidoe> enig idee hoe ik eventueel een aantal bestanden kan terughalen?
<Skoebidoe> Eerst moet ik ze zichtbaar krijgen en ik weet ook niet hoe?
<trijntje> Skoebidoe: NIET mounten
<trijntje> je zal dan met een recovery programma aan de gang moeten gaan
<trijntje> bijvoorbeeld met het programma photorec uit het pakket testdisk, op internet staat wel uitleg van hoe je dat kunt gebruiken
<Skoebidoe> Ok, dank je wel voor de tip. Ik moet nu uitloggen. Tot binnenkort! Nog een fijne dag!
<Wilco_> Goede middag allemaal! Ik heb enige tijd geleden bij mijn zwager ubuntu op zijn pc gezet hij heeft voor die tijd zijn bestanden (foto's muziek) Op een externe hd gezet! Nu als ik de externe hd aansluit ziet hij wel de besturings bestanden van de hd echter niet de bestanden die opgeslagen zijn. Sluit ik de computer aan op een windows pc ziet hij de bestanden wel. Iemand een tip voor mij hoe ik dit voor hem kan oplossen?
<Luckiboy> Kan je die bestanden niet gewoon op een usb stick zetten (in windows)
<Wilco_> 245 gb! Dus is wel mogelijk maar dan in gedeeltes!
<Wilco_> een oplossing zou handiger zijn;)
<Luckiboy> Oh, ja dat wordt lastig idd
<Luckiboy> Even denken
<Wilco_> ik heb zowel ntfs als exFat geformat echter kom ik daar niets verder mee!
<Luckiboy> Maar als je de systeembestanden kan zien, dan kan je toch ook gewoon bij je persoonlijke bestanden komen? In C:\Documents and Settings\Gebruikersnaam\
<Luckiboy> Of lukt dat niet
<Wilco_> nou hij heef de bestanden los op de externe hd gekopieerd met als naam backup! Dat zie ik dus ook in windows! Koppel ik hem aan in ubuntu zie ik alleen de besturingsbestanden van de hd zelf (in dit geval samsung).
<Luckiboy> Ok, het wordt me al wat duidelijker
<Wilco_> of terwijl ik kan via ubuntu wel op de externe hd komen. Maar hij ziet de bestanden die hij nodig heeft niet!
<Luckiboy> En als je de verborgen bestanden tevoorschijn haalt? Beeld -> verborgen bestanden tonen
<Wilco_> geen verschil;)
<Luckiboy> Hmm...
<Wilco_> die optie had ik ook al geprobeerd;)
<Luckiboy> ok
<Wilco_> ik ga er van de week langs dus d8 misschien iemand een goude tip.... Maar ik probeer wel even wat weer op locatie dan! Plus kan ik dan wat eigenschappen door geven mocht ik er dan nog niet uit komen! Bedankt voor je tips;)
<Luckiboy> En als je het als root user probeert (sudo) ?
<Bril> Ik snap niet zo goed waarom ubuntu samba installeert als je mappen wilt delen maar vervolgens ze niet in je smb conf zet
<Bril> Of mis ik iets
<JanC> moet je daarvoor niet bepaalde rechten hebben ook?
<JanC> lid zijn van de groep 'sambashare'?
<JanC> Bril: in gebruikersbeheer, heb je daar de nodige rechten?
<Bril> nee er is geen probleem
<JanC> eh?
<Bril> Dat van vorige keer heb ik opgegeven. Ik zie de oplossing niet maar dat overleef ik wel
<Bril> Maar het viel mij op dat ubuntu niet op de gangbare plek de share vastlegt, in samba.conf
<Bril> ubuntu gebruikt wel samba, maar als je zelf samba installeert moet je de shares in samba.conf definieren.
<JanC> gewoon in nautilus kan toch ook?
<OerHeks> je gebruikt toch swat?
<Bril> ja ik doe het nu ook gewoon in nautilus. Maar viel me op dat hij ze niet in samba.conf weg schrijft.
<JanC> gebruiker kan daar niet naar schrijven (hoop ik)
<Bril> Ja swat gebruikte ik ook, maar kreeg het niet opgelost, ook niet met swat dus daarmee is swat overbodig. Dan is de ingebouwde handiger.
<Bril> Ah, daarom ja
<Bril> samba.conf moet je met sudo doen
<Bril> en in nautilus niet
<JanC> zal ergens anders bijgehouden worden
<Bril> ik snap hem
<JanC> in /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<smile4linux> bye :)
<jemark> hi greengrass
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-29
<Skoebidoe> goedemiddag
<Skoebidoe> na het per ongeluk formatteren van mijn windows schijf ben ik die opnieuw aan het installeren. Ik moet zeggen dat het verschrikkelijk traag gaat in vergelijking met Ubuntu ;)
<JanC> windows 7 gaat nog relatief snel (als je niet de tijd meerekent om office, adobe reader, etc. te installeren ;) )
<Vorenii> hoihoi
<RawChid> Dag Vorenii
<Luckiboy> he Vorenii
<Vorenii> alles goed hier?
<OerHeks> oer@oerpc:~$ uptime 18:45:11 up 5 days,  5:17,  1 user,  load average: 0.98, 0.91, 0.93
<OerHeks> jups
<RawChid> Hier wel, en daar?
<RawChid> Ik hoop dat je Ubuntu lekker draait
<Vorenii> Ja opzich wel
<Vorenii> Maar ik heb een issue, en hoop dat opgelost kan worden. :p
<Luckiboy> Nou vertel
<Vorenii> Nou als ik een spel wil spelen piept ie over dat ik geen 3d kan. Ok dus ik ging die drivers installeren, waarvan ik een pop up krijg.
<Vorenii> Maar als ik die installeer, dan ziet ubuntu er niet uit.
<Vorenii> Alsof er geen AA op zit, met een hele slecht font.
<Luckiboy> hebben we het hier over wine games?
<Vorenii> Ja
<Vorenii> Maar even los van het spel.
<Vorenii> Als ik die "nieuwe" driver installeer, ziet me desktop er dus niet meer uit.
<Vorenii> ff zoeken hoe die driver precies hete diei k heb geinstalleerd
<Luckiboy> Hmm
<Vorenii> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current) [recommended]
<Vorenii> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current-updates) [recommended]
<OerHeks> en welke videokaart heb je? open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Luckiboy> is er niet gewoon een open-source driver daarvoor, die worden meestal beter ondersteund
<Vorenii> NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+] (rev a2)
<OerHeks> die zou gewoon moeten werken.
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met 'ziet er niet meer uit'?
<Vorenii> Ja, gewoon niet scherp
<Vorenii> alsof er een slechte font overal is.
<OerHeks> na de driver reboot gedaan?
<Vorenii> ja
<Vorenii> ik heb de eerst driver gekozen.
<Vorenii> wat is het verschil eigenlijk tussen die 2 drivers?
<OerHeks> andere truuk: reset je monitor, met zijn eigen toetsjes.
<Vorenii> Nu, of na de driver installatie?
<OerHeks> Na driver installatie, als je scherm er wazig uitziet.
<Vorenii> is geen resolutie probleem ofzo
<Vorenii> ik heb daar al gelijk naar gekeken.
<Vorenii> Maar wil het best proberen.
<Vorenii> Moet ikd and ie 1e of 2e driver kiezen?
<Vorenii> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current) [recommended]
<OerHeks> de 1e.
<OerHeks> verder zou je x-swat ppa kunnen proberen al zou ik zeggen dat die 9800 prima is.
<Vorenii> ok
<OerHeks> maar doe dat pas als reset niet lukt. >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Vorenii> brb
<Vorenii> ff rebooten
<OerHeks> k
<Vorenii> nee helaas het ziet er nog niet uit
<Vorenii> wel andere drivers
<Vorenii> en spel werkt iig :P
<OerHeks> welk mandje is er nog?
<timo^> geen idee
<timo^> maar die client is zo lek als een...
<OerHeks> :-)
<jemark> het is niet druk hier
<Luckiboy> nee, dat wordt het pas als iemand een vraag stelt :)
<OerHeks> jawel, best druk.
<JenZbe> iemand die libreoffice onder linux draait hier (ik draai Kubuntu 12.04 en krijg dat niet in het nederlands gezet)
<Luckiboy> Ja
<JenZbe> en NL?
<JenZbe> heb wel NL spellcheck etc
<JenZbe> maar geen NL interface
<JenZbe> en wat een lelijke interface btw :(
<Luckiboy> ja, nl idd
<JenZbe> how?
<OerHeks> Volledig nl hier.
<Luckiboy> Heb je bij de taalondersteuning al alles op nl ingesteld?
<JenZbe> lukt niet
<JenZbe> staat enkel Engels
<Luckiboy> Hmm, dan moet je wat extra pakketten installeren, even kijken welke
<JenZbe> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/installation/linux/#Installing_a_Language_Pack
<JenZbe> deze
<JenZbe> ?
<Luckiboy> JenZbe, heb je in synaptic language-pack-nl geïnstalleerd staan?
<jemark> JenZbe: https://sites.google.com/site/ubukuntu/kubuntu--na-het-installeren
<OerHeks> libreoffice-l10n-nl heb je nodig
<JenZbe> effe chekcen (btw muon package manager
<JenZbe> found something
<JenZbe> installing atm
<JenZbe> tnx, that worked!
<JenZbe> en de interface :-)
<Luckiboy> graag gedaan
<JenZbe> kan ik dat ...euhhhh .... ver-windowsen?
<Luckiboy> ver-windowsen?
<JenZbe> ik geef les aan leerlingen maar die gebruiken libreoffice op windows
<JenZbe> en ik sinds een paar dagen op linux
<Luckiboy> Ah
<JenZbe> printscreens komen natuurlijk niet mooi overeen
<Luckiboy> Ehmm
<CasW> Er is geloof ik een .exe van dat lang pack te downloaden op LO's site.
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij kan je gewoon al een nederlandse versie downen vanaf de nederlandse site
<JenZbe> i know CasW , maar mijn linux 'vreet' geen exe's ;-)
<Luckiboy> http://nl.libreoffice.org/download/
<CasW> Weet ik, maar dat is jouw "ver-windowsing" ;)
<JenZbe> :-) ah lol
<OerHeks> waarom zo moeilijk, sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-nl
<JenZbe> ok tnx!
<JenZbe> is ondertussen al een paar minuutjes ok hé mannen :-)
<JenZbe> no worries
<JenZbe> ouch, merk nu pas dat ik dat in #ubuntu post en niet #libreoffice
<JenZbe> still, jullie hebben me alweer geholpen
<CasW> Daarvoor zijn we hier :P
<JenZbe> ben in één weg die guide van jemark ook maar aan het volgen
<misnix> <JenZbe> printscreens komen natuurlijk niet mooi overeen b  <=== voordeel is dat die leerlingen dan beetje leren denken ipv dat ze leren nadoen
<JenZbe> klopt wel
<JenZbe> ze mogen van mij eigenlijk eender welke tekstverwerker gebruiken
<JenZbe> libre openoffice, ms office, google docs, office live, etc...
<Guest83271>   
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-30
<robin> can i use office on ubuntu
<Guest32120> can i use office on ubuntu
<jpjacobs> Hey!
<OerHeks> :-)
<jpjacobs> Wat is tegenwoordig het aangeraadde pakket voor flash? flashplugin-installer of adobe-flashplugin?
<OerHeks> Ik heb flashplugin -installer in mijn lijst staan
<jpjacobs> ok fijn
<lord4163> hoi
<CasW> Hoi lord4163
<Skoebidoe> goedenavond
<StefandeVries> Hallo Skoebidoe
<Skoebidoe> zit hier op mijn nieuwe laptopke te tokkelen onder Xubuntu 12.04
<StefandeVries> MooI! :)
<Skoebidoe> gisteren heb ik op mijn harde schijf van mijn desktop windows 7 opnieuw geïnstalleerd
<Skoebidoe> zoals je misschien weet had ik de windows partitie per ongeluk volledig geformatteerd met gparted
<Skoebidoe> Ik was effe verstrooid en had het zitten
<Skoebidoe> ik kon mijn haar wel uittrekken
<Skoebidoe> de installatie van xubuntu verloopt stukken vlotter dan windows ;)
<OerHeks> Qua geld zekers
<Skoebidoe> qua geld inderdaad
<Skoebidoe> Ik heb echter nog een vraag
<timo^> dat mag
<timo^> stel hem eens :)
<Skoebidoe> Mijn windows is nu geïnstalleerd op mijn 500 GB HD. Op mijn andere schijf van ongeveer 232 GB staat Xubuntu. Doordat ik die schijf van windows geformatteerd had, wordt mijn Windows nu niet meer herkend in de GRUB.
<Skoebidoe> Moet ik mijn Xubuntu nu opnieuw installeren? Of kan ik de GRUB eventueel updaten?
<Skoebidoe> Het is de bedoeling dat mijn Windows 7 ook blijft staan ;)
<StefandeVries> Skoebidoe: als je opstart naar Xubuntu kan je een paar commando's invoeren waardoor Grub geupdate wordt en Windows detecteert
<StefandeVries> sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<StefandeVries> Ik kijk het even na
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat zijn de goede commando's.
<timo^> JA
<timo^> *kuch*
<timo^> Ja
<timo^> maar krijg je nog wel gewoon GRUB te zien?
<Skoebidoe> Als ik de PC opstart, kan ik F12 duwen en dan kan ik kiezen van welke schijf ik zal opstarten. Als ik dan voor de schijf kies waar Xubuntu opstaat, start hij door naar de GRUB mernu
<Skoebidoe> GRUB menu (sorry ;) )
<schaapkabap>  hoi
<StefandeVries> Skoebidoe: en in dat GRUB-menu van je harde schijf staat Windows niet?
<StefandeVries> Omdat je het over meerdere schijven ehbt.
<Skoebidoe> het kriebelt natuurlijk ook om Voyager te installeren
<Skoebidoe> Nee, het is er niet meer in te zien na de herinstall van windows
<StefandeVries> En Windows is op dezelfde *schijf* geïnstalleerd als Xubuntu?
<Skoebidoe> het zijn wel 2 aparte schijven
<StefandeVries> Twee fysiek aparte schijven of partities? (alleen maar even zeker weten)
<Skoebidoe> Ik vermoed 2 fysiek aparte schijven
<StefandeVries> In dat geval komt Windows ook niet in je Grub te staan, zelfs niet na die commando's.
<Skoebidoe> Ik zal effe kijken in windows. Als het een partitie zou zijn, moet ik ze in Windows zien staan. Redeneer ik juist?
<timo^> StefandeVries: jawel
<StefandeVries> timo^: oh?
<timo^> ik heb al *jaren* een 2 schijf setup en al *jaren* staat Windows XP keurig in het menu vermeld
<timo^> ook na sudo update-grub
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<Skoebidoe> Ik zie wel degelijk maar 1 schijf staan in Windows
<StefandeVries> 1 fysieke schijf?
<Skoebidoe> ja
<StefandeVries> Oké, een tweede schijf had je in Windows zien staan, ook al hadden er geen herkenbare partities opgestaan.
<StefandeVries> De gegeven commando's *zouden* het moeten verhelpen :)
<Skoebidoe> toen ik Xubuntu bij installeerde destijds op die 232 GB schijf werd de Windows er netjes bijgeplaatst in het GRUB menu
<smile4linux> bye! :)
<superbrian007> Hoi
<timo^laptop> dag superbrian007
<superbrian007> hoi
<superbrian007> Weet je alleen van Ubuntu veel af of oo van Windows?
<timo^laptop> wel wat van windows
<timo^laptop> hoezo?
<superbrian007> oke
<superbrian007> Ik heb per ongeluk Ubuntu van me PC verwijdert
<timo^laptop> hm
<superbrian007> Maar ik had Windows er ook nog opstaan
<timo^laptop> en nu wil windows niet meer opstarten
<superbrian007> En toen ik hem opnieuw op starte deed hij het niet meer
<timo^laptop> dat dus
<superbrian007> ja toen starte windows niet meer op
<timo^laptop> moment
<superbrian007> ik heb al geprobeerd een herstel te doen , maar werkt niet
<timo^laptop> sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub#TOC-Grub-verwijderen-terug-naar-uitsluitend-Windows-
<timo^laptop> zo dan maar.
<timo^laptop> even aanklikbaar:
<timo^laptop> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub#TOC-Grub-verwijderen-terug-naar-uitsluitend-Windows-
<superbrian007> 1Die Grub is toch die lijst waarin je kunt kiezen of je Windows wil opstarten of Ubuntu?
<timo^laptop> ja
<timo^laptop> maar ubuntu staat er niet meer op
<timo^laptop> dus werkt dat niet meer
<superbrian007> Volgens mij niet
<superbrian007> Ik wet het namelijk niet zeker
<timo^laptop> oh
<timo^laptop> zoek het dan even uit met de live cd, gparted
<timo^laptop> dan moet ik weer gaan
<timo^laptop> truste
<superbrian007> Hoi
<superbrian007> Hallo
<Luckiboy> he superbrian007
<superbrian007> hoi
<Luckiboy> kunnen we je ergens mee helpen?
<superbrian007> Weet jij veel van Grubs af
<Luckiboy> Mwa...
<superbrian007> je weet wel: die lijst met je besturingssystemen erin
<superbrian007> oke
<superbrian007> Ik heb per ongeluk die Grub verwijdert geloof ik en Ubuntu volgens mij ook
<Luckiboy> Oh
<superbrian007> Maar nu start Windows niet meer op
<superbrian007> Als k  de computer opnieuw opstart
<Luckiboy> Wat staat er op je partitieindeling (gparted) op de live cd?
<superbrian007> Wat bedoel je daar mee?
<superbrian007> Ik heb wel eens van gparted gehoord
<Luckiboy> Op de live-cd, waar je ubuntu normaal mee installeert
<superbrian007> Ohh zo
<superbrian007> Maar dan snap ik het nog niet elemaal: staat er een gparted op de live cd?
<Luckiboy> Ok, maar ik ga nu douchen, dus als iemand anders het even kan overnemen en superbrian007 verder kan helpen?
<superbrian007> Oke
<Luckiboy> superbrian007, gparted staat idd op de live cd
<Luckiboy> onder uitproberen
<superbrian007> oke thanks
<superbrian007> deog
<superbrian007> doeg
<superbrian007> foeg
<Luckiboy> doei
<jemark> superbrian007: wat was je vraag?
<szal> blijkbaar niet belangrijk
<Skoebidoe> ik las op het forum iets over remastersys. Lijkt me ingewikkeld. Is dit zoiets als een image?
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys  ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-31
<superbrian007> Hoi
<timo^> dag superbrian007
<superbrian007> Ik heb me beeldscherm donker maar weet niet hoe je dat moet herstellen
<timo^> laptop of desktop?
<superbrian007> bij Ubuntu
<superbrian007> Laptop
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/varia#TOC-Sommige-laptops:-schermhelderheidproblemen
<timo^> punt 17, rechterkolom
<timo^> probeer eerst het commando
<superbrian007> oke
<timo^> als dat werkt kun je hem toevoegen zoals beschreven :)
<superbrian007> oke thanks
<DAOF> Hallo
<DAOF> weet iemand hoe ik de radio show van FOAD op de pc kan krijgen
<DAOF> Jan1666 is wel een stuk aardiger dan JanC
<DAOF> JanC: is een rare kwibus die mij altijd op de ban gooit maar wel mijn rare kwibus D: die mij onvoorwaardelijk haat
<DAOF> JanC:  en ik kom altijd terug
<DAOF> vroeg of laat
<DAOF> dus ban mij maar ik ben onverzettelijk
<DAOF> je maakt me met elke ban sterker
<DAOF> FEUT
<DAOF> JanC:  wakker worden
<DAOF> doe je werk hond
<DAOF> want dat is het enige wat je kunt
<DAOF> en goed voor bent
<JapyDooge> o.O
<DAOF> JapyDooge: mooie emoji
<DAOF> JanC: 凸(｀0´)凸
<DAOF> kom maar op JanC  ლ(´ڡ`ლ)
<JanC> *zucht*
<trijntje> lol, ik zoch al iemand van freenode om hem er uit te schoppen
<JanC> collocatie lijkt me een betere oplossing...
<trijntje> klinkt als een handig commando
<JanC> voor trijntje en andere niet-Belgen: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collocatie_%28recht%29  ☺
 * trijntje moest wel even googlen idd ;)
<JanC> jullie noemen het de "wet bopz" blijkbaar
<trijntje> dat klinkt iig een stuk vrolijker
<Loopy> Probleem met nieuwste Spotify in Ubuntu 12.04. Heb geen geluid en vind Spotify ook niet bij geluidsinstellingen.
<trijntje> Loopy: uberhaupt geen geluid of geen geluid met spotify?
<Loopy> Alleen geen geluid met Spotify. Restwerkt goed. Spotify niet weergegeven bij geluid. (Tabblad toepassingen)
<trijntje> Loopy: kan je spotify vanuit een terminal starten?
<trijntje> misschien zie je dan een nuttige foutmelding
<Loopy> Sorry   webpagina liep vast. Ik ben een absolute leek, weet niet of ik op hetzelfde forum zit, maar heb geluidsproblemen met Spotify. Nadat via een suggestie uit het forum, via de terminal opstartte, verschijnt er plotseling een Alsa apparaat bi geluid/ tabblad toepasingen. j
<Loopy> Sorry, moet even boodschappen doen! Bedankt TRIJNTJE voor je eerdere suggesties. Wellicht weet je nog een oplossing?
<WesGie> Bij het installeren van Ubuntu vanaf een CD blijft mijn scherm zwart met een knipperent streepje in de linker bovenhoek, wat moet ik doen?
<OerHeks> Dat lijkt me een videokaart issue, welke videokaart gebruik je?
<OerHeks> blub blub blub
<timo^> zit je in het verkeerde channel OerHeks?
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik stelde een vraag.
<OerHeks> ( aan een vragensteller, die niet antwoord)
<timo^> ahzo :P
<Jeeves_> OerHeks: Das geen videokaart issue. Dat is wat Ubuntu ervan gemaakt heeft.
<Jeeves_> Omdat je perse een mooi bootschermpje moet hebben.
<OerHeks> neuj, nomodeset issue denk ik
<OerHeks> Ik zie nooit dat splash gewauwel, me SSD boot te snel daarvoor.
<WesGie> Kan het ook met het interne geheugen te maken hebben?
<OerHeks> Nee.
<WesGie> Ok bedankt voor de snelle info
<jemark> hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> woepie, een ubuntu secure remix > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuSecureRemix
<maarten54> Weet iemand onder welke moderne laptop ubuntu goed werkt?
<OerHeks> er is een lijst met certified hardware/servers/desktops en netbooks
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<maarten54> ok bedankt, ik ga even kijken
<OerHeks> er zijn soorten laptops die ik nog even zou laten, met Optimus duo videoGPU o.a. (* het werkt, maar met truuks)
<maarten54> Oerheks, heb je ervaring met laptops, ik dacht dat een del misschien goed is
<OerHeks> Ik heb zelf weinig ervaring met dell
<maarten54> wat voor computer heb jezelf?
<OerHeks> als je een model weet, geeft google vast wel een idee over bugs of problemen
<OerHeks> Ik draai zelf athlonII x2 3 Ghrz 4 gb ddr2 met Nvidia 430 en een 60 gb SSD
<OerHeks> maar er is altijd sneller en beter, DDR3 geheugen kost nu niks meer.
<maarten54> de dell inspiron 14z is een goed ding, alles draait er goed op
<maarten54> misschien koop ik zoiets
<maarten54> ook niet zo groot, dus handig om mee te nemen naar werk
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-01
<vancha> hey allemaal
<vancha> kan iemand mij mss helpen met een installatieprobleempje?
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<vancha> ik probeer ubuntu 12.04 te installeren op mijn pc
<vancha> maar ik loop tegen een foutcode aan
<vancha> ubi-partman crashed with exit code 141
<CasW> Een Wubi-installatie?
<vancha> nee, zonder wubi
<vancha> dat bestaat toch al niet meer in 12.04?
<CasW> Zou kunnen...
<rulus> bestaat nog wel maar staat niet meer op de cd vziw
<vancha> ah :)
<vancha> maar nou heb ik beide beprobeerd, de 32 en 64 bitsh
<vancha> beide geven dezelfde melding, en dat gebeurd direct nadat ik op installeren heb geklikt. dan is de voortgangsbalk verdwenen en hou de installatie gewoon op lijkt het
<rulus> je installatiemedium is wel goed?
<CasW> Gebruik je een RAID?
<vancha> ik heb vier verschillende usb sticks geprobeerd, ELK met een andere versie van ubuntu, en ik heb een cd en twee dvd's gebrand :(
<vancha> nee casw geen raid
<vancha> wel partities :O
<rulus> er zijn alleszins nog mensen die het probleem hebben, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/988811
<vancha> ik wou eigenlijk een dual boot systeem maken
<rulus> heb je al vier primaire partities misschien vancha ?
<CasW> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/730209 Het lijkt deze bug te zijn...
<vancha> nee rulus , ik heb er maar twee, die andere is swap, in totaal drie. maar volgens mij maakt windows ook nog een partitie van een paar mb...
<rulus> want bij sommigen zou het beter gaan als je er daar één van zou veranderen in een extended/logische..
<vancha> hmm... ik schrijf het op rulus ;) iemand op #ubuntu heeft mij net gesugereerd de alternate install cd te gebruiken
<rulus> anders idd eerst partities maken met gparted en dan nog eens proberen te installeren
<rulus> of ja, de alternate cd proberen :)
<vancha> zal ik zoiezo proberen :O met de laptop heb ik het al opgegeven :P dat ga ik met de pc niet doen
<ashish> hallo?
<Guest79201> hello
<rulus> hoi
<Guest79201> is er iemand nederlands
<Guest79201> ?
<rulus> ik niet
<Guest79201> ??
<CasW> Natuurlijk, daarom is dit het -nl-kanaal ;)
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> :P
<rulus> .be wordt getolereerd, waarvoor dank :P
<Guest79201> ik heb een acer laptop met ubuntu
<Guest79201> het probleem is dat ik het ww niet meer heb
<rulus> dat is geen probleem, tenzij er disk encryptie op zit
<Guest79201> ik heb geen idee wat dat is
<CasW> Dan heb je het hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet ;)
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> das mooi
<Guest79201> het is een hele oude laptop met windows xp
<Guest79201> kunt u mij daarmee helpen?
<rulus> het wachtwoord van Ubuntu toch hé?
<rulus> dan kan je hier eens kijken: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten
<Guest79201> ja
<Guest79201> dat heb ik al geprobeerd
<Guest79201> maar dat werkte niet
<rulus> ah, wat ging er dan mis?
<Guest79201> dan zegt hij unknown user
<rulus> je weet je gebruikersnaam nog wel?
<Guest79201> nee ook niet
<rulus> die kan je waarschijnlijk wel vinden met 'ls /home'
<rulus> voor je dat passwd commando intikt
<Guest79201> bij username?
<rulus> nee dat commando tussen '' voer je eerst uit
<rulus> dan krijg je een lijstje met wat waarschijnlijk je gebruiker(s) is/zijn
<rulus> en die kan je dan invullen achter je passwd commando
<Guest79201> ik ben het nu aan het proberen
<Guest79201> .ik snap het niet echt
<rulus> ok, wat lukt er niet?
<Guest79201> ik snap niet waar je dat moet invullen
<rulus> je hebt je root shell prompt?
<Guest79201> als je het opstart dan druk ik op esc toch
<Guest79201> ?
<rulus> op shift dacht ik
<Guest79201> oke
<rulus> of esc als je een oude Ubuntu hebt
<rulus> je moet zo'n menuutje krijgen
<rulus> en dan kiezen voor recovery mode
<Guest79201> ja ik heb idd een oude
<Guest79201> ik heb twee keer een recovery mode
<rulus> neem dan de bovenste maar
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> en dan?
<rulus> dan moet je kiezen voor 'drop to root shell prompt' of iets dergelijks
<Guest79201> heb ik gedaan
<rulus> ok
<rulus> nu moet je normaal gezien dingen kunnen typen
<Guest79201> klopt ja
<rulus> dan typ je: ls /home
<rulus> en dan enter
<Guest79201> oke
<rulus> wat krijg je dan?
<Guest79201> dan zie ik een naam die waarschijnlijk de usernam is
<rulus> oke, dan type je: passwd <username>
<rulus> uiteraard vervangen
<Guest79201> oke
<rulus> en dan kan je een nieuw paswoord kiezen
<Guest79201> moet ik dan passwd intypen of passwd <username>
<Guest79201> ?
<Guest79201> en wat bedoelt u met vervangen?
<rulus> passwd met daarachter de username die je vond met dat vorige commando
<rulus> op één regel
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> en wat bedoelt u met vervangen?
<rulus> dat je <username> moest vervangen door de echte username
<rulus> uit dat commando dus :)
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> hij zegt succesfully changed
<rulus> :)
<rulus> dan typ je: exit
<Guest79201> maar hij zit nog in dat menu
<rulus> en dan enter
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> en daarna?
<rulus> dan krijg je terug dat menu denk ik, en dan kiezen voor 'resume' of 'reboot' of zoiets
<Guest79201> oke
<Guest79201> hij doet het:D
<Guest79201> bedankt
<rulus> geen probleem :)
<rulus> blij dat het gelukt is
<kataria> hallo
<kataria> hallo?
<kataria> is daar iemand?
<CasW> Jazeker
<kataria> oke
<kataria> hallo
<CasW> Hallo kataria
<kataria> ik had een vraag
<CasW> Vertel
<kataria> hoe kan ik een system recovery done
<kataria> doen
<kataria> met ubuntu
<kataria> op acer met windows xp
<CasW> Wat is er gebeurd, dan? Dat je het nodig hebt?
<kataria> de laptop is heel oud en hij is langzaam geworden en er staan allemaal dingen op die ik niet nodig heb
<CasW> Wil je dan niet gewoon een compleet schone installatie? ;)
<kataria> wat houd dat in?
<CasW> Je pakt een Ubuntu-schijfje en dat stop je erin, en zegt "Ubuntu installeren"
<kataria> en het liefst wil ik hem ook op windows willen zetten...
<corewillem> naast windows ?
<corewillem> dat je kan kiezen bij het opstarten tussen windows xp en ubuntu ?
<CasW> Dat kan, je kan gewoon "Ubuntu [oude versie] vervangen door Ubuntu [nieuwe versie]"
<kataria> oke
<kataria> hoe?
<corewillem> staat er al ubuntu op kataria ?
<kataria> ja
<kataria> maar als ik hem opstart dan vraagt hij niet of ik windows of ubuntu wil
<corewillem> boot hij meteen in windows of ubuntu
<corewillem> en welke ubuntu staat er op ?
<kataria> een hele oude
<corewillem> dan zou ik gewoon clean install doen
<kataria> eentje van 2006/2007
<corewillem> van ubuntu nadat je backup hebt gemaak
<corewillem> t
<kataria> oke
<kataria> want ik heb niks van ubuntu nodig
<kataria> ik wil gewoon weer windows
<corewillem> ah puur windows ?
<kataria> ja
<kataria> inderdaad
<corewillem> bestanden backupen
<kataria> nee
<corewillem> en windows herinstaleren als je wilt
<kataria> dat hoeft niet
<corewillem> anders
<corewillem> ubuntu er gewoon afgooien
<kataria> oke
<kataria> hoe moet dat?
<corewillem> en je partitatie van windows /data verwijderen
<corewillem> vergroten
<corewillem> sorry
<corewillem> vertypt
<corewillem> hoe moet wat
<corewillem> ubuntu er af gooien ?$
<kataria> ubuntu eraf gooien
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> heb je een ubuntu live cd ?
<kataria> nee
<corewillem> maak dan een ubuntu live cd/usb
<kataria> oke
<kataria> heo
<kataria> hoe
<corewillem> zit je nu in windows of ubuntu
<kataria> ubuntu
<kataria> nee sorry
<kataria> windows
<kataria> ik zit op de andere pc
<corewillem> ah w8 even heb je een usb  ?
<kataria> ja'
<corewillem> hoeveel gb
<kataria> 8gb
<corewillem> is genoeg
<corewillem> oke w8 ik zoek eve iets op
<corewillem> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ download en instaleer dit programma
<kataria> ik heb wel ongeveer de helft gevruikt is dat erg
<kataria> ?
<kataria> dus ongeveer 4gb beschikbaar
<corewillem> nee hoor
<corewillem> ik zou het wel backupen
<corewillem> voor als het fout gaat met maken
<kataria> oke
<kataria> ik pak een andere usb
<corewillem> capaciteit ?
<corewillem> je laptop kan toch booten van usb ?
<kataria> 8gb
<kataria> helemaal leeg
<kataria> ;)
<kataria> wat moet ik doen?
<kataria> hallo
<kataria> bent u er nog=
<kataria> ?
<corewillem> was even niet aan het opletten
<corewillem> heb je het tooltje geinstaleert
<corewillem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLwOTZksGiU
<smile4linux> bye :)
<Luckiboy> Hallo ik heb een 1024x600 netbookje en ik probeer de game swords&sworcery daarop te draaien. Hij wil alleen niet in die resolutie.
<timo^> Ja
<timo^> Netbookje
<timo^> :P
<Luckiboy> Hp mini 210
<Luckiboy> Uit 2010
<Luckiboy> In log.txt staat:
<Luckiboy> Info: Supported Resolutions
<Luckiboy> Info:   800 x 600
<Luckiboy> Info:   640 x 480
<Luckiboy> Warning: custom resolution 1024x600 not supported so falling back to 800x600 by default
<Luckiboy> Warning: custom resolution 1024x600 not supported so falling back to 800x600 by default
<OerHeks> Luckiboy, en als je de game niet fullscreen speelt, in zijn eigen vensterke?
<Luckiboy> Heb ik idd ook al geprobeerd, dan gaat hij ook max. op 800x600
<OerHeks> logisch, maar dan word hij niet vertekent.
<JanC> sommige games zijn gewoon hardcoded qua grootte...
<Luckiboy> OerHeks, nee, dat niet
<FOAD> Mja, als die resolutie niet wordt ondersteund..
<Luckiboy> Oh, FOAD je bedoeld dat de game die niet ondersteund? Ik dacht dat het een of andere crash was dat mijn netbookje het ineens niet meer zou ondersteunen
<Luckiboy> Ok, dan weet ik genoeg
<Luckiboy> dank je FOAD
<FOAD> Yo.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-02
<linse> goeie morge
<Luckiboy> hallo linse
<Guest7891> hallo
 * weazle heeft net de bieb in arnhem voorzien van flyers & 3 posters & er hangt een poster @velperbuitensingel 4 (AH) @Arnhem
<weazle> happy release day!
<weazle> tip voor marketing ; kleiner formaat poster dan kan er ook nog wat @de plus hangen
<Luckiboy> weazle, hoe groot zijn ze dan?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb ze niet gezien namelijk
<weazle> A dinges
<weazle> geen idee
<Luckiboy> A2?
<weazle> uuh
<weazle> geen a5 iig
<Luckiboy> Hoeveel keer A4?
<weazle> oe
<weazle> heb er 1 hier
<weazle> 4 a4 past er op
<weazle> makkelijk
<Luckiboy> dat is idd A2
<weazle> ah :-)
<Luckiboy> Dat vind ik niet zo heel groot hoor
<Luckiboy> Eerder een goed formaat
<Luckiboy> Je kan die foldertjes die Thomas uitdeelde ook ophangen in de plus :)
<weazle> die liggen al bij de bieb
<OerHeks> Sinds laatste kernel update, is het zoeken naar IPv6 adresje veel groter geworden, tot 9 sec. meer boottijd
<FOAD> Belachelijk.
<OerHeks> booting > 20 s http://picpaste.com/pics/oerpc-precise-20120516-1-vCCPlqsA.1338580876.png  and > 32 s http://picpaste.com/pics/oerpc-precise-20120601-1-1vRzZeVU.1338580835.png
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-03
<yellabs-r2> hi
<vancha> hallo allemaal
<Luckiboy> he vancha
<vancha> hey Luckiboy
<vancha> ik ben hier een paar dagen geleden geweest met een vraagje over mijn ubuntu installatie, nu heb ik de alternate cd geprobeerd, en loop ik WEER tegen een probleem aan
<Luckiboy> vertel
<vancha> weet iemand mss of het normaal is dat er geen grafische interface word geinstalleerd bij het gebruiken van de alternate cd?
<vancha> ik kreeg tijdens de installatie een foutmelding
<Luckiboy> als je vanaf een alternate cd installeert, hoor je bij de installatie geen grafische omgeving te hebben nee
<Luckiboy> Maar daarna wel
<vancha> daar stond in "programmatuur selecteren in installeren mislukt"
<vancha> daarna heb ik ook niks :O
<Luckiboy> hmm, heb je wel een terminalvenster?
<vancha> ja
<rulus> je hebt wel de alternate cd gebruikt vancha, niet de server cd?
<vancha> en die geeft ook geen foutmeldingen
<vancha> nee het is de alternate cd, hij zegt ook gewoon welcome to ubuntu 12.04 lts, geen server.
<rulus> hmm, vreemd
<Luckiboy> Voer het command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" eens uit?
<vancha> oke, ff proberen
<vancha> medium wisselen, gelieve de schijf met label ubuntu 12.04 LTS _precise pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425) in het station /media/cdrom/ te plaatsen en op 'enter' te drukken
<Luckiboy> oh sorry, het moet deze zijn: "sudo apt-get install xorg gdm firefox xterm xfce4-terminal mousepad mc menu synaptic"
<Luckiboy> Dat is voor een minimale omgeving
<vancha> oh :P
<rulus> euh, ubuntu-desktop lijkt me prima, niet?
<vancha> is wel een redelijk zwaar systeem hooor ^^
<rulus> je moet even je cd weer insteken vancha
<Luckiboy> vancha, heb je niet toevallig een mini-cd te pakken?
<vancha> nee :(
<vancha> ff kijken welke ik heb
<vancha> als het goed is kan ik hem via de terminal wel opzoeken :O
<Luckiboy> hmm, oke want daar hoort het dat je met een commandline begint zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuBlokkendoos
<vancha> rulus: ik heb het via een usb stick geinstalleerd, pakt hij die ook zo als ik die in plaats van een cd insteek :O
<vancha> ik hoop iig niet dat ik de een foute cd heb gebruikt
<vancha> bleh hoe kom ik op mijn windows paritie :p
<Luckiboy> grub?
<vancha> lol :P
<rulus> je kan ook die cdrom weghalen uit je apt sources, dat is wellicht makkelijker
<vancha> ofcourse
<vancha> hoe do eik dat rulus ?
<rulus> ik weet niet precies waar die staat, waarschijnlijk in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rulus> of anders in een bestand in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<vancha> pff, illegale windows.. eerst honderd meldingen over dat ik mss de dupe ben geworden van softwarevervalsing
<vancha> oke
<vancha> de gedownloade cd heet:
<vancha> ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso. die komt gewoon van ubuntu.com volgens mij :O zou toch goed moeten zijn?
<rulus> lijkt me prima idd
<vancha> 695mb
<vancha> zal nog es proberen die xfce te installeren
<vancha> he.. wat raar :O doet ook niks
<vancha> pakket synaptic is niet beschikbaar hoewel er naar verwezen word door een ander pakket
<vancha> pakket gdm is niet beschikbaar, zelfde melding
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij heb je je sources.list een beetje verkloot ;)
<rulus> even apt-get update doen misschien
<vancha> Luckiboy: ik heb deze installatie net een half uur geleden opnieuw er op gezet :O
<vancha> sources nog niet eens aangeraakt :P
<vancha> sudo apt-get update
<Luckiboy> Oh, doe eens wat rulus zegt, sudo apt-get update
<vancha> ;)
<vancha> dan krijg ik deze melding: W: dubplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu/
<vancha> zal ik toch es die lijst moeten aanpassen :O
<rulus> doe die er eerst al eens uit idd
<vancha> waar kon ik die lijst ook al weer vinden?
<rulus> /etc/apt/sources.list
<vancha> aaw hoe moet ik die nu aanpassen :O gedit werkt zo niet :P
<rulus> met nano bv.
<rulus> "nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<vancha> nano: command not found
<rulus> en met pico?
<vancha> pico: command not found
<rulus> euh ok, moment
<rulus> sed -i '/cdrom/d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<vancha> hmm.. uitgevoerd. wat doet sed eigenlijks :O
<rulus> dat hangt ervan af wat je er achter zet
<rulus> in dit geval alle regels waar cdrom instaat verwijderen uit die file
<vancha> ah ;)
<vancha> nu doet sudo apt-get update helemaal niks meer
<rulus> haha oeps
<vancha> pakketlijsten worden ingelezen
<vancha> ... klaar
<vancha> maar dat is alles, hij controleerd nergens op
<rulus> doe eens "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<vancha> gedaaan O
<vancha> wat doet dat?
<rulus> en er komt niks?
<vancha> nee
<rulus> ok, dan had je dus enkel je cdrom als source
<rulus> momentje
<vancha> wat raar :(
<rulus> wget http://paste.debian.net/plain/172641 -O sources.list
<rulus> sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<vancha> achter elkaar?
<rulus> jep
<rulus> dan zou je de nederlansde mirrors moeten hebben
<vancha> shit, ik word ff geroepen, zo terug :O
<rulus> sure :)
<timo^> jps
<timo^> woeps
<timo^> foute channel
<timo^> lama
<vancha> zo ;)
<vancha> -bash: wget: command now found
<vancha> dat zegt hij met alles XD
<rulus> man man
<vancha> :(
<rulus> je hebt echt wel een heel minimale installatie :P
<rulus> installatie is toch goed afgelopen? en niet halverwege gecrasht ofzo?
<vancha> nou alleen dat wat ik aan het begin zei, die melding van "programmatuur selecteren in installeren mislukt"
<rulus> ah dat had ik gemist, dat lijkt we wel de oorzaak van het probleem :P
<vancha> maar het vervelende is ook
<vancha> als ik de normale cd gebruik (32 of 64 bit) krijg ik elke keer de melding dat ubi-partman is gecrasheed
<vancha> die werkt ook niet
<vancha> nu is mij de alternate cd aangeraden
<vancha> en nu krijg ik dit
<rulus> dit is met wat creativiteit nog wel te redden denk ik hoor
<rulus> momentje
<rulus> zo: http://paste.debian.net/plain/172642
<vancha> ik hoop het echt :p
<vancha> ik zal het ff proberen rylus :0
<vancha> aaah nee -.-
<vancha>  /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<rulus> ah, doe dan eerst even "sudo -i"
<vancha> oke :o
<rulus> en na het laatste commando doe je dan "exit"
<vancha> is goed ;) ik moet het ff overtypen want kopieren kan ik niet
<rulus> succes ermee :P
<vancha> hmm...
<vancha> ik heb een klein typfoutje gemaakt...
<vancha> bij eentje staat nu twee keer universe
<vancha> precise main restricted universe universe multiverse...
<rulus> en de rest is goed?
<vancha> is this bad? :p
<vancha> ja
<vancha> rest is goed
<rulus> sed -i 's/universe universe/universe/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<rulus> met sudo ervoor weer
<vancha> done ;)
<rulus> en probeer dan eens: sudo apt-get update
<vancha> :D
<vancha> :(
<vancha> shit....
<vancha> hij begon goed... ophalen:1 http://nl.archive ubuntu.com precise release.gpg en zo...
<vancha> toen stond er in eens W: Ophalen van http;//nl.archive ubuntu.com/ubuntuu/dists/precise/release is mislutk unable to find expected entry 'restriced/source/sources'  in release file
<vancha> er staat letterlijk restriced....
<rulus> dan lijkt me dat je nog een typfoutje gemaakt hebt? :P
<vancha> ik kan niet typen :(
<vancha> kan ik hetzelfde truukje nog eens gebruiken als net?
<rulus> jep
<rulus> sed -i 's/restriced/restricted/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<vancha> sed -i 's/restricted/restrices/'
<vancha> :P
<vancha> juist
<vancha> aaah nee XD
<vancha> oke, hij laad nu veel meer
<vancha> dat lijkt mij goed
<vancha> maar op het eind krijg ik dit...
<vancha> w: ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/release is mislukt  Unable to find expedted entry 'updates/binary-amd64/Packages' in release file (Wrong souces.list entry or malformed file)
<vancha> mss nog een typfout?
<vancha> *expected i.p.v expedted :P
<vancha> maar updates lijkt goed :O
<rulus> hmm ja
<rulus> sed -i 's/precise updates/precise-updates/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<vancha> :D
<vancha> werkt!
<rulus> uiteindelijk :D
<rulus> probeer dan nu eens: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vancha> thank you thank you thank you
<vancha> zal ik ff doen ;)
<vancha> wtf :O
<vancha> dpkg erd ondergroken?
<vancha> onderbroken -.-
<rulus> euhm: sudo apt-get -f install
<vancha> hmm...
<vancha> ik heb het vernield volgens mij :(
<rulus> haha
<rulus> hoezo
<vancha> ik had zeker niet even opnieuw op moeten starten...
<rulus> zou niet zoveel uit mogen maken
<vancha> nou zie je.. mijn beelscherm is nu zwart... en geeft een samsung meldingkje nadat grub is geweest...
<vancha> zo van... check input cable :(
<rulus> oeps
<vancha> mss he....
<vancha> zou ik niet gewoon een andere installatie kunnen proberen :(
<vancha> kak het ging zo goed XD
<vancha> he beeld!
<vancha> :D
<vancha> nvm
<vancha> oke
<vancha> w: er word geen vergrendeling gebruikv oor het alleen-lezen-vergrendelingsbestand /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vancha> e: dpkg werd onderbroken, voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure-a' uit om het probleemte verhelpen
<rulus> oke
<rulus> even doen he
<vancha> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/tjipke/tty1: read-only file system
<rulus> ai ai
<vancha> dpkg: error: kan niet binnen bij het statusgeboed van dpkg: read-only file system
<vancha> oh god :P
<rulus> filesystem problemen..
<vancha> :O
<vancha> cmod 777 * -.-
<rulus> euh, nee :P
<CasW> chmod -R, dan, hè ;)
<vancha> sorry:P
<vancha> haha oh ja ^^
<rulus> live cd'tje en dan fsck'en
<vancha> live cd, kon ik dan ook gewoon die usb stick weer gebruiken?
<rulus> maar dat mag de volgende uitleggen, ik moet er van door..
<vancha> ah ;)
<vancha> iig hartelijk dank man :D
<rulus> maar ja, dat moet wel lukken met die usb stick
<rulus> yw :)
<Wk__> weet iemand wat het grootste channel is op quakenet?
<FOAD> Ik gebruik Irssi Connectbot om van mijn Android toestel the sshen naar mijn machine hier en dan irssi te starten.  Maar op mijn pc is irssi zwarte letters op een witte achtergrond, en in Connectbot zwarte letters op een zwarte achtergrond.  En dat leest niet zo handig.
<FOAD> Hoe kan ik dit oplossen (zonder het zwart op wit op de PC aan te passen)?
<viezerd> check de 'colors' in irssi connectbot, of had je die al gechecked ?
<viezerd> met name de bg (background) en fg (forground)
<FOAD> Uh, waar staan die?
<viezerd> in dat overzicht scherm waar ook je ssh hosts staan
<FOAD> Dohhhhh.
<FOAD> Dank je wel. :D
<viezerd> :P
<FOAD> Ja werkt. :p
<FOAD> Deze telefoon is ook net groot genoeg om het leesbaar te maken.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt letters vergroten en verkleinen voor Volume Up/Dow.
<FOAD> Ja maar nu past alles net zo als ik wil.
<FOAD> Heerlijk, nu kan ik nog meer tijd op irc doorbrengen.
<LizardKings72> Zo lekker druk hier..
<StefandeVries> LizardKings72: voor offtopic hebben we #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<StefandeVries> Hier zijn op het moment geen actieve vragen die beantwoord moeten worden. :)
<LizardKings72> Ok.. Misschien tot morgen dan! cya.
<OerHeks> :-)
<FOAD> Nou, we wachten het in spanning af.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-27
<Wolfje> Hoi
<Wolfje> hoi JanC
<FOAD> Zo.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lord4163> lordievader: middag
<lordievader> Hey lord4163, hoe is het ermee?
<lord4163> lordievader: nog verkouden, maar dat word beter nu :)
<lord4163> lordievader: voor de rest zit ik me te vervelen, want ik wil niet verder met mijn applicatie, te ingewikkeld :D
<lordievader> lord4163: Ik heb een zelfde probleem ;)
<lord4163> lordievader: zoveel projecten en maak ze allemaal maar voor de helft af :D
<lordievader> Klinkt ook bekend.
<lord4163> lordievader: we beginnen ook allebei op lord he :D
<lordievader> Zou het daarmee te maken hebben?
<lord4163> lordievader: zo vader zo zoon
<lordievader> Maargoed, genoeg offtopic.
<lord4163> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic bestaat ook nog zie ik :D
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-28
<AsTRiD^> hoi
<joostvb> mogge
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<Mickeytje> hallo
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<ichat> heeft er hier iemand ervaring met  aangepaste shortcuts  bijv   ctrl+alt+backspace
<ichat> in 13.04 lijkt er niets meer van te werken  en een zoektocht via google leverd  dingen op die allene werken voor  11.10 en eerder
<Mickeytje> Je moet wat om alle n00bs aan te trekken.
<ichat> Mickeytje,    een  nieuwe  custom shortcut aanmaken met het commandow    killall -u user   werkt ook niet
<ichat> sorry user =  $USER
<ichat> in de terminal    zogt dat er gewoon voor dat alle processen worden gekilled en ik direct terug vlieg naar   het login scherm
<Mickeytje> als root killall5 doet ook magische truuks
<sebas___> hallo?
<sebas___> Is er iemand?
<sebas_-_> Hallo?
<sebas_-_> Ik heb een vraag?
<jelmer> hi
<Luckiboy> Hoi jelmer.
<r1112> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen met een probleem in ubuntu?
<lordievader> r1112: Als je je vraag stelt, kunnen wij zien of wij je kunnen helpen ;)
<r1112> Oke, ik heb ubuntu op mijn laptop geupgrade van 12.10 naar 13.04, en nu werkt plots mijn trackpad van mijn laptop niet meer. De instellingen voor deze te configureren zijn ook niet meer te vinden bij mijn systeeminstellingen
<r1112> Weet jij wat er aan de hand is soms?
<r1112> Het rare is, ik kan wel klikken met mijn trackpad (lmb en rmb) maar de muis bewegen lukt niet
<lordievader> r1112: Zou je de output van "dpkg --get-selections|grep synaptics" willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.kde.org)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-29
<Mickeytje> ja ja mensen
<Mickeytje> is er nog wat te leren?
<joostvb> Mickeytje: altijd he
<xatr0z> nee het leven is af
<xatr0z> op naar volgende projectje
<joostvb> een #ubuntu-nl-massa-zelfmoord?
<StefandeVries> Wat.
<ynze> goden...
<ynze> haha, goeden...
<Luckiboy> Hoi ynze.
<ynze> hoi Luckyboy. Een Vraagje voor mn pa.
<ynze> online installatie van ubuntu 12
<ynze> welke site is dat?
<Luckiboy> De rondleiding bedoel je?
<Luckiboy> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<ynze> nee, installatie zonder cd dvd of sticky, maar rechtstreeks
<ynze> onlin dus.
<Luckiboy> Ik snap niet wat je bedoeld.
<ynze> installatie online.
<StefandeVries> Bestaat die?
<ynze> dat was nog bekend bij....
<StefandeVries> Kan je eens een link geven?
<OerHeks> installatie online ? je hebt altijd een iso nodig, mini iso o.i.d.
<ynze> maar lordievaer wist wat.
<ynze> lordievader
<OerHeks> network boot ??
<StefandeVries> Of netinstaller?
<StefandeVries> (Waar je nog steeds een iso voor nodig hebt op *een* medium.)
<ynze> mijn vader wordt zzzzzzebuwachig. DVD dus. haha
<ynze> Had je voor mij de Nederlandse link?
<Luckiboy> Van de tour of van de downloads?
<ynze> downloadzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<OerHeks> !topic
<ynze> haha
<Luckiboy> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download
<ynze> ok thanks!
<ynze> ook namens mn pa.
<Luckiboy> De links zijn wel verouderd zie ik.
<Luckiboy> Van 12.04 iig.
<Luckiboy> Want die zit inmiddels bij 12.04.2, ipv 12.04.1
<ynze> mn pa laat net een dvd zien van.....ja..... ubuntu 12.04
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> Later en many thanks!
<ynze> je ziet me online weer met ubuntu.
<Luckiboy> Nou ja, opzich maakt het niet zoveel uit, welke milestone je installeert. Met een recentere versie bespaar je alleen wat bandbreedte met de updates.
<StefandeVries> Sommige mens... :P
<Luckiboy> lol
<StefandeVries> "Online installer" == "downloadpagina"
<Luckiboy> Logica.
<AsTRiD^> je moet het allemaal maar weten !!!
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt.  Maar die twee dingen zijn behoorlijk verschillend.
<AsTRiD^> ja die kennis heb ik dan ook nog wel
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<StefandeVries> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Goed.
<StefandeVries> bezig met een logicachecker.
<lordievader> Logicachecker?
<StefandeVries> "Gegeven dat a en b waar zijn, is dan de uitdrukking 'a en b of a en niet a' ook waar?"
<StefandeVries> Dat soort dingen moet het ding kunnen gaan beantwoorden. :P
<lordievader> Eigen programma?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik schrijf het nu.
<CoolePascal> Stefan dat is toch gewoon basale digitale techniek ?
<lordievader> Nice.
<StefandeVries> Hardwarelogica?  Zeker.
<StefandeVries> Softwarematig is het een leuke klus.
<CoolePascal> jaja dat bedoel ik
<CoolePascal> hoe pak je het aan ?
<StefandeVries> Als je een beetje aanpasbaarheid wil hebben qua operatoren en alfabet - wat ik wil - ben je even bezig.
<StefandeVries> Ik parseer een string en op basis van verschillende nodes (en, of, niet, etc) maak ik de string steeds korter.
<StefandeVries> Om uiteindelijk nog maar een conditie te checken (en te returnen).
<CoolePascal> ok, dat is dan single state neem ik aan ?
<StefandeVries> Booleans ja.
<CoolePascal> ok... leuk idee
<StefandeVries> Ik loop dus over de string in steeds lagere precedentie.
<StefandeVries> En maak hem steeds korter.
<StefandeVries> En op een gegeven moment blijft er true of false over.
<CoolePascal> klinkt een beetje alsof je op een andere manier een karnaugh diagram maakt.
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat zou ik kunnen inbouwen.
<eljo> hello
<eljo> hallo
<AsTRiD^> is er iemand die mij kan helpen met irssi ?
<Luckiboy> AsTRiD^: Vertel het eens.
<AsTRiD^> ik heb op een raspberry pi irssi maar kan bareining instellen
<AsTRiD^> gebruik op desktop mirc
<AsTRiD^> en wil toch wel wat meer op dat irssi kunnen
<Luckiboy> Wat wil je precies instellen?
<AsTRiD^> toevoegen meer
<AsTRiD^> waarschuwing als er een bepaalde zin komt
<AsTRiD^> of als mijn nick genoemt wort
<AsTRiD^> word
<joostvb> AsTRiD^: dat laatste is default
<AsTRiD^> typen is ook mijn sterkste kant
<joostvb> nou ja, dan wordt bij mij t kanaal-nummertje rood
<Luckiboy> En de nick van degene die je genoemd heeft wordt geel.
<joostvb> precies
<AsTRiD^> irssi staat in terminal scherm
<AsTRiD^> en ander kanaal wat open zou moeten staan zie ik niet
<joostvb> wil je 2 kanalen tegelijk zien... hrm...
<AsTRiD^> kan echt niks in stellen
<joostvb> jawel
<joostvb>  /usr/share/doc/irssi/manual.txt.gz
<joostvb> je kunt alles instellen
<Luckiboy> AsTRiD^: kijk eens naar de shell emulator Terminator.
<joostvb> of screen, dat helpt wellicht ook
<AsTRiD^> ik heb echt geen verstand van raspberry
<AsTRiD^> jullie praten grieks !!!!
<CoolePascal> waarom heb ik dan niet het gymnasium fgedaan ?
<Luckiboy> AsTRiD^: Het helpt meer als je ons verteld wat je niet begrijpt.
<joostvb> AsTRiD^: of wat je wilt kunnen
<AsTRiD^> ik heb onder prefrences drie tab bladen
<AsTRiD^> ik wil bv een script kunnen draaien
<AsTRiD^> maar vindt nergens een veld om dat in te zetten
<CoolePascal> al eens de manpage bekeken ?
<AsTRiD^> maar ik zal wel weer van verkeerd hebben gedaan met dat irssi en de helft maar hebben ofzo
<Luckiboy> AsTRiD^: irssi is een niet-grafisch programma. Het kent geen "preferences tabbladen"
<Luckiboy> Het instellingenvenster wat jij nu hebt is waarschijnlijk het instellingenvenster van je shell emulator.
<joostvb> ja kunt de manpage lezen door in een terminal "man irssi" te typen
<AsTRiD^> ff kijken
<joostvb> en je kunt "zless /usr/share/doc/irssi/manual.txt.gz" typen in zo'n terminal
<Joop> goede avond. Ik ben nieuw op ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Welkom, Joop.
<Joop> De pa van Ynze.
<Luckiboy> Ah, kijk. :)
<Luckiboy> Welkom.
<lordievader> Hey Joop
<Joop> Vandaag Ubuntu geinstaleerd Wil nu Skype instaleren. Heb reeds Skype op de vaste computer staan dus naam en wachtwoord bekend
<lordievader> Joop: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ Kies voor Ubuntu 12.04 (Multiarch)
<Joop> Ynze brult door dekamer Bedankt voor de hulp
<lordievader> Hehe, die ynze :P
<Luckiboy> lordievader: Skype zit ook in de partner repositories.
<lordievader> Luckiboy: Is dat zo, ah dat wist ik niet. Maakt het nog makkelijker :)
<AsTRiD^> ubuntu is niet zo moeilijk je moet alleen weten waar het zit
<AsTRiD^> zo zal het ook wel met raspberry zijn
<AsTRiD^> hoop ik
<CoolePascal> ach 't is linux he
<CoolePascal> en linux is unix
<Luckiboy> Joop: Om Skype te installeren, ga je eerst naar "softwarebronnen".
<CoolePascal> niets moeilijks aan
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Als je Rasbian draait is er niet heel veel verschil tussen dat en Ubuntu.
<AsTRiD^> das met alles wat je weet :-P
<AsTRiD^> draai wheezy
<Luckiboy> Daar krijg je een venster, met verschillende vakjes om aan te vinken.
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Het word wel anders als je Arch of Fedora op je Pi gaat draaien ;)
<StefandeVries> Arch \o/
<Luckiboy> Vink de partner bronnen aan.
<AsTRiD^> wheezy is arch
<Joop> Ik ga downloaden veel plezier met jullie discusie maar deze ouder man wordt het allemaal iets te moeilijk.
<Luckiboy> AsTRiD^: wheezy is debian.
<AsTRiD^> dus?
<AsTRiD^> linux?
<Luckiboy> En dus geen Arch.
<CoolePascal> alsof dat zo moeilijk is
<lordievader> Dus zijn er niet veel verschillen tussen het os van je Pi en Ubuntu.
<CoolePascal> het is allemaal het zelfde hoor
<CoolePascal> hier een daar een poaar kleine verschillen
<CoolePascal> nauwelijks een issue
<AsTRiD^> ik snap er zo al niks van maar nu ben ik helemaal de klust kwijt
<AsTRiD^> bij ubuntu werk ik niet in een terminal
<AsTRiD^> en in pi moet ik comandos invoeren
<AsTRiD^> typen lukt als niet eens
<AsTRiD^> al
<AsTRiD^> zucht
<CoolePascal> AsTRiD^,  wel eens in ubuntu met de cli gewerkt ?
<AsTRiD^> cli?
<Joop> Kom nog even terug. probleem mijn engels is niet zo best. Voor mij iets te moeilijk en Ynze gaat naar zijn huis.
<AsTRiD^> nee
<CoolePascal> tja
<CoolePascal> dan is een Pi welicht niet zo'n hanmdige keuzre
<AsTRiD^> ubuntu staat op een laptopje met 4gb harde schijf
<Joop> Hebben jullie iets in het Nederlands
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Tik in de Pi command line eens "startx"
<Luckiboy> Joop: vertel het maar. Anderen: willen jullie de discussie verder voortzetten in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic? ;)
<AsTRiD^> lordievader : error
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Vind je het erg als ik je pm?
<Joop> Ik wil Skype insalleren Ik ben nu bezig op mijn laptop. Skype staat wel op de vaste computer en werkt met Windows
<Luckiboy> Joop: Start het softwarecentrum eens op (de boodschappentas).
<Joop> Op mijn laptop heb ik vandaag Ubuntu12.04 geinsalleerd
<AsTRiD^> lordievader : dat mag
<Joop> Heb ik gedaan
<Luckiboy> Mooi, daarna ga je naar Bewerken (in de balk bovenaan) -> Softwarebronnen...
<Luckiboy> En dan vink je in dat venster de partnerbronnen (staat erbij) aan.
<CoolePascal> welke onverlaat probeerd mijn naam te misbruiken ?
<Luckiboy> Daarna zoek je naar "Skype" en kan je het als het goed is installeren.
<Luckiboy> Geef maar een seintje als je ergens vastloopt. :)
<Joop> Ik doe mijn best JE HHORT ALS HET GELUKT IS
<CoolePascal> hmm
<Joop> lUCKIBOY KUN JE AANGEVEN WAAR -BEWERKEN IN DE BOVENSTE BALK STTAT . Bij mij is diit niet te zien
<lordievader> Joop: Wil je caps-lock achterwege laten, word gezien als schreeuwen.
<Luckiboy> Je moet eerst met je muis over die bovenste balk heen bewegen, daarna wordt het past zichtbaar.
<Joop> Dat heb je met mensen die na hun 60 ste leren typen
<AsTRiD^> hihi
<AsTRiD^> ik ben voor mijn 60ste begonnen maar kan her nog steeds niet
<Joop> Dank Wel lastig met een oudere man (75) maar Zeeuwen geven niet snel op. Groet
<joostvb> luctor et emergo
<AsTRiD^> dan vindt ik het extra knap Joop
<joostvb> AsTRiD^: volgens mij maak jij minder typfoute dan ik
<AsTRiD^> zo veel heb ik nog niet getypt
<Joop> Luckiboy Bedankt voor de ondersteuning. Ik heb in -Software bronnen - de Partner bronnen niet kunnen vinden.
<Joop> Zal morgen op de computerclub vragen . Er is een Ubuntu man aan wezig. Zal je nog berichten hoe het afgelopen is Groet. Joop
<CoolePascal> marlin ? die naam kom je niet snel tegen.
<AsTRiD^> ik doe sodu apt-get install pkg maar hij zegt dat hij het bestand niet kan vinden
<AsTRiD^> bestand staat op desktop
<AsTRiD^> doet ook niks als ik compleete bestands naam typ
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: #raspbian is misschien een goed kanaal voor jou, let wel dat channel is in engels.
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/naam.deb
<AsTRiD^> ja precies in engels
<OerHeks> maar zomaar een deb installerenis niet oke, kijk eerst of het in de repo's zit
<AsTRiD^> schijn het nodig te hebben voor irssi
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Als het goed is kan je irssi ook in Raspbian gewoon via de repo installeren: sudo apt-get install irssi
<AsTRiD^> ja dat heb ik al gedaan
<AsTRiD^> maar om hem te compile schijn ik nog meer "dingen nodig te hebben
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Dan ben je klaar. Je weet dat irssi een CLI (Command Line Interface) IRC client is?
<AsTRiD^> schijnt de enigste irc client te zijn voor raspberry te zijn
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Het fijne aan packages (die je binnen hengelt met apt-get) is dat je niks hoeft te compileren :)
<AsTRiD^> ow
<AsTRiD^> oke
<AsTRiD^> hihi
<AsTRiD^> "fluit"
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetIRC#Met_behulp_van_irssi
<OerHeks> of deze http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Xchat is ook beschikbaar in de Raspbian repo, xchat heeft wel een gui.
<AsTRiD^> ja xchat ken ik
<AsTRiD^> heb ik op ubuntu staan
<AsTRiD^> compleet met script
<lordievader> AsTRiD^: Installeer je die: sudo apt-get install xchat
<OerHeks> grinnik, raspberry gebruikt minder stroom dan uw dsl-modem
<lordievader> Hehe, nice :)
<AsTRiD^> dus door  die zin te typen zoekt hij zelf de xchat download?
<lordievader> Zo kun je het omschrijven.
<AsTRiD^> ja sorry windows he :-)
<AsTRiD^> woon al jaren ergens anders maar praat nog steeds met amsterdams accent
<AsTRiD^> zo is het ook met windows en dan een ander os
<AsTRiD^> :-)
<CoolePascal> van windows krijg ik puisten
<CoolePascal> ben er erg alergies voor
<AsTRiD^> verveelend
<joostvb> windows, das voor mij n jaar of 20 geleden
<AsTRiD^> of juist niet
<CoolePascal>   nee hoor
<CoolePascal> gewoon vermijden he
<AsTRiD^> ja
<joostvb> al 20 jaar puist-vrij \o/
<AsTRiD^> hihi
<CoolePascal> goedzo joost
<AsTRiD^> maar heb voor de gein eens gekeken naar een dongel
<OerHeks> Merk je ook puistjes bij bepaalde geldautomaten?
<AsTRiD^> maar er staat maar zelden bij of het voor ubuntu geschikt is
<CoolePascal> nee maar wel bij blauwe enveloppen
<OerHeks> sans serif ?
<AsTRiD^> en die beginnen met justitieel
<CoolePascal> alez, gij snapt ehm
<OerHeks> Allergie voor terruggaaf, nou nou
<CoolePascal> ahh daar is de boosdoener weer
<CoolePascal> OerHeks, belasting terug ja,, dat zou eigenlijk wel moeten
<CoolePascal> eens de post nakijken
<CoolePascal> padv het is verboden mijn naam in te pikken
<CoolePascal> daar staan in Nederland strenge straffen op
<OerHeks> Pascal, hoe heet je dan?
<CoolePascal> ik heet Coole
<CoolePascal> dat komt
<CoolePascal> omdat toen ik geboren werd
<CoolePascal> mijn ouders direct inzagen hoe cool ik ben
<joostvb> je bent koudbloedig?
<CoolePascal> nee joh, ik ben gewoon buitengewoon cool
<CoolePascal> ahh de tovermachiene is klaar
<AsTRiD^> woei xchat werkt met script joepie
<AsTRiD^> danku danku *buigdiep*
<CoolePascal> soms heb ik de indruk dat joost mij niet serieus neemt... i wonder why
<CoolePascal> saaie boel hier
<CoolePascal> ga maar weer gitaren. effe neus vol van gecomputer
<StefandeVries> Succes.
<ellen> goeienavond, hier is de aanstaande vrouw...dus verloofde...van ynze...
<lordievader> Hey ellen
<ellen> met een vraagje natuurlijk
<CoolePascal> hallo Ellen speel je ook gitaar ?
<ellen> nee...ynze speelt gitaar en ik doe een beetje raar
<ellen> hahaha
<CoolePascal> cool
<CoolePascal> kennie het een beetje ?
<ellen> maarre...ja hartstikke goed...op dit moment zelfs...
<ellen> en ik heb mijn herriestoppers maar in...
<ellen> hihihi
<lordievader> Wat is je vraag, ellen?
<ellen> but enniewee...mijn vraag: ik wil skype installeren, maar het is al geinstalleerd door ynze...maar het staat niet in dat zijbalkje...weet niet hoe dat heet
<ellen> hoe krijg ik dat zichtbaar?
<CoolePascal> heb je die nieuwe ubu ?
<ellen> ja 12.04
<CoolePascal> ik kan aleen maar overweg met die enge zwarte schermpjes
<CoolePascal> sry
<ellen> enge zwarte schermpjes?
<lordievader> ellen: Terminals bedoeld die coole ;)
<ellen> ah!
<ellen> ik kan skype natuurlijk de-installeren en dan weer installeren...maar dan is ynze zijn skype weer kwijt.
<ellen> en zo blijven we dan bezig
<ellen> nou ik kijk morgen nog wel even hier...bye
<ellen> !quit
<StefandeVries> /quit
<ellen> thnx! /quit
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-30
<Mickeytje> het is lekker stil
<OerHeks> tja, bug #1 is gefixed
<Mickeytje> winnen van windows?
<Mickeytje> Of de luser tussen keyboard en scherm?
<OerHeks> neej, android is nu de grootste ofzo >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/ubuntu-bug-1-marked-as-fixed-by-mark.html
<ynze> goedendag allen...
<Luckiboy> Hoi ynze.
<Mickeytje> weet iemand of .ogg al standaard ondersteund wordt bij apple en windows?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee. Ik luistef via YouTube, Spotify of ongecomprimeerd.
<StefandeVries> Dat laatste als ik zelf speel.
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Heco> hello
<pepie-x> hallo
<pepie-x> Past 12.04 op een USB van 7GB? Wat denkt?
<StefandeVries> Een volledige installatie of als opstartstick?
<pepie-x> Voor installatie, want heb geen cd/dvd.
<StefandeVries> Als opstartstick als alternatief voor cd en dvd kan het.
<StefandeVries> Om op te installeren is het te weinig.
<pepie-x> Bedankt, zal ff zoeken om een grotere. Heb nodig op nieuwe laptop, met xxxxxx7, da's niks als je ubuntu gewend bent.
<pepie-x> Moet dus nieuwe USB-stick kopen. Waarom kan je eigenlijk niet vanaf je PC Ubuntu "kopieren" naar je laptop?
<OerHeks> je zou een PXE server op kunnen zetten met een ubuntu-iso, en je nieuwe laptop daar van af booten om te installeren
<OerHeks> meeste laptops hebben een bootrom
<ellen> goeienavond samen
<lordievader> Goede avond, om gelijk met de deur in huis te vallen. Ik denk dat er een miscommunicatie is. pepie-x jij wilt toch alleen een installatie uitvoeren vanaf de stick? Of wil je Ubuntu installeren naar de stick?
<CoolePascal> lo lordie & Ellen
<pepie-x> Ik wil ubuntu op mijn nieuwe laptop'daar zit geen cd/dvd op.
<pepie-x> dan moet het van een usb-stick, maar die ik heb is te klein.
<ellen> vraagje over Moonlight: Iemand bekend daarmee?
<lordievader> pepie-x: Usb stick van 7GB is groot genoeg. Zelf met een stick van 4 GB kan het (meestal).
<OerHeks> 1 gb stick is al voldoende.
<lordievader> pepie-x: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> moonlight, werkt al tijden niet meer, ellen.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Zijn het tegenwoordig geen DVD's? Volgens mij zit Kubuntu al over de 1 Gb, is wellicht niet zo voor Ubuntu.
<pepie-x> Bedankt dat ga ik proberen én doei!
<OerHeks> Kubuntu ook
<ellen> bah...mijn pc met windows is kapot...daarop werkt Magister met Silverlight...voor Ubuntu is er dan Moonlight...alternatieven?
<OerHeks> het zijn geen cd's meer idd. maar de iso zit nog onder de 1 gb
<lordievader> Nvm, het zou nog net kunnen. Kubuntu Raring = 928 MB (de iso)
<OerHeks> nee ellen, die moonlight word niet meer ontwikkeld voor linux, Last Updated: Apr 12, 2011
<OerHeks> en alternatieven zijn er niet dacht ik, drm gedoe.
<lordievader> ellen: Voor zover ik weet is Moonlight het enige alternatief. Nadeel van closed-source software.
<ellen> okee, dat wordt dus een pc met windows zien op te duikelen...okee bedankt!
<lordievader> ellen: Of een virtual machine :)
<ellen> Ehm?? Weet Ynze wat dat is? Dan kan ik het aan hem vragen nl. Hij zit nu toch alleen maar op de gitaar :-)
<lordievader> ellen: Dat kan ik jou niet vertellen ;)
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> is dit een goede= http://www.saturn.nl/mcs/product/ASUS-X501A-XX369H,95952,391638,631008.html?langId=-11
<OerHeks> ik zou minimaal hd graphics 4000 nemen
<lordzett> imand al een amd a10?
<wolfje> OerHeks: Waarvoor is het met programmeren echt nodig en men budget is oo niet hoger dan 400euries helaas
<OerHeks> geen idee of je het met programmeren nodig hebt, je vroeg of het een goeie is.
<lordievader> wolfje: Zolang je geen 3d dingen gaat programmeren ben je met een onboard al klaar ;)
<wolfje> Haha
<wolfje> lordievader: En wanneer programmeer je 3d dingen... XD
<OerHeks> ik las vandaag een testje tussne hd2000 2500 3000 4000 > http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_may2013_comparison&num=1
<lordievader> wolfje: Doelde ook meer op code erachter...
<wolfje> lordievader: ... ik snap hem niet maar ja
<wolfje> Maar hoeveel is het goedkoper als ik een pc zonder os koop=
<Mickeytje> heeft iemand ervaring om je wifi kaard om te bouwen naar repeater/bridge?
<ynze> goeden...
<ynze> nextt ubunu.
<ynze> next ubuntu
<ynze> mocht er nog verwijzing naar hulp voor ubuntu nodig ijn...
<ynze> z
<ynze> Veel mensen weten niet dat er assistentie is.
<ynze> groet.
<StefandeVries> What the f*** just happened? :P
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-31
<Peet_> goodmoring
<Peet_> I am trying to configure my keyboard in my raspberry pi but the keys appear to be switched. I an very nwe to this game. Can somebody help me?
<Peet_> I Am using a HPkeyboard in the "locale" netherlands
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen Peet.
<StefandeVries> Draai je Ubuntu op je Raspberry Pi?
<Peet_> Goeie morgen stefan. KLopt!
<Peet_> Ik zie in de keyboard config file: XKBMODEL="PC105"; XKBLAYOUT="nl"; XKBVARIANT=''', XKBOPTIONS=''terminate:cltr_alt_bksp" BACKSPACE="GUESS"
<StefandeVries> XKBLAYOUT zou "us" moeten zijn.
<StefandeVries> En XKBVARIANT "intl".
<StefandeVries> Als je de Amerikaanse versie wil, met dode toetsen. :)
<Peet_> Dank. Maakt het uit wat het merk toetsenboard is (bij het configureren heb ik voor HP internettoetsenbord gekozen)
<Peet_> En moet ik daarna rebooten?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat maakt niet uit.
<StefandeVries> En ja, rebooten daarna is het beste.
<Peet_> dank  ga ik proberen.
<Mickeytj1> zo zo zo
<Mickeytj1> het is lekke weer
<OerHeks> ja, het is weer lekker weer.
<OerHeks> En je zal maar vrij zijn, op vrijdag :-D
<Mickeytj1> vreselijk he
<Mickeytj1> ik moet nog gaan fietsen, maar nu al geniet ik van het idee
<OerHeks> zonnebril-weer
<Mickeytj1> jups, ik heb mijn lenzen alvast in mijn ogen gegooit
<Mickeytj1> en een catogerie 4 zonnebril op mijn hoofd
<OerHeks> hmmz, had ik nu maar geprofiteerd van die 10 halen en nog teveel-betalen aanbieding van het kruidvat.
<OerHeks> zonnebrandolie :-P
<Mickeytj1> hehe
<Mickeytj1> ik verbrand altijd ernstig en dan denk ik er weer eens aan
<Mickeytj1> soms hangen de vellen erbij
<OerHeks> neus, oren ..
<Mickeytj1> vooral mijn jukbeenderen
<Mickeytj1> plus nek
<OerHeks> vooral die piercing van je zal lekker branden.
<Mickeytj1> piercing?
<Mickeytj1> welke piercing?
 * StefandeVries zoekt een foto.
<OerHeks> ow was jij dat niet met een ding door je lip ofzo ?
<OerHeks> neus?
<Mickeytj1> lol
<Mickeytj1> nee..piercings maken je zwak
<Mickeytj1> te kwetsbaar met een evt. confrontatie
<OerHeks> ja, alle versiersels..
<Mickeytj1> juist
<Mickeytj1> daarom: lenzen FTW
<OerHeks> niet handig in de bouw/keuken/bergsport/mri scanner
<Mickeytj1> hoewel ik wel eens heb gehad dat er 1 eruit was gemept
<Mickeytj1> en ja...lenzen kunnen ook kapot vriezen
<OerHeks> Vandaag?
<OerHeks> :-o
<Mickeytj1> lol nee...is wel eens gebeurd iig
<StefandeVries>  http://www.crossfitbalboa.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/wolfgang-gullich-foto6.jpg
<StefandeVries> Ah, daar is Maikel!
<StefandeVries> Nope, geen piercing.
<OerHeks> Nee ik dacht aan die foto waar hij met een client een pilsje ging pakken ofzo
<OerHeks> *cliente
<Mickeytj1> ik heb er wel 1, maar die mag je alleen zien wanneer je heel lief bent
 * OerHeks goes coolepascal-mode 
<Mickeytj1> LOL
<OerHeks> oke, stuur de pic maar
<Mickeytj1> neee...
<Mickeytj1> alleen IRL
<OerHeks> jammer, StefandeVries , het was het proberen waard :P
<StefandeVries> Kijk maar eens in je query.
<Mickeytj1> wel verdorie
<Mickeytj1> StefandeVries vond het fijn wat je daar ziet
<StefandeVries> Een forumtopic?
<Mickeytj1> ...
<Mickeytj1> ontken het maar
<StefandeVries> http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?id=32813 -- dit dus.
<Mickeytj1> nou nou
<Mickeytj1> dat was het niet hoor
<Mickeytj1> je bent weer aan het duiken
<Mickeytj1> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/may/31/facebook-locks-out-campaigner-women
<Mickeytj1> o-0
<StefandeVries> Soms ben je best grappig.
<Mickeytj1> hoezo?
<Mickeytj1> ok op naar queerfest
<Mickeytj1> toedels
<StefandeVries> Hier, een vork.
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> Kan je met g++ bijvoorbeed ook n helemap compilen?
<wolfje> commandoline: ?
<StefandeVries> Ja dat kan.
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Hoe?
<StefandeVries> cd naar de map.
<StefandeVries> g++ *.cpp
<wolfje> dus bij
<wolfje> g++ hoi*cpp of alleen g++.cpp?
<StefandeVries> Je wilt alle cpp-bestanden in de map compileren?
<wolfje> Ja
<StefandeVries> g++ *.cpp
<StefandeVries> Zoals ik zei.
<wolfje> Oke
<wolfje> En dan nog een vraagje
<wolfje> Als je bijvoorbeeld een heele grote code krtijgt
<wolfje> Kan je die dan ook verdeelen in twee delen
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens naar header files en includes.
<wolfje> Maar kan ik dan gewoon
<wolfje> #include tweede.cpp dpoen?
<StefandeVries> Dan zou je .hpp doen met header files.
<StefandeVries> Maar zoek ze maar eens op.
<wolfje> Heb hpp nog nooit gezien?
<StefandeVries> Daarom zeg ik:  zoek maar eens op hoe dat werkt.
<wolfje> hpp zzijn header files?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, de extensie definieert niks.
<StefandeVries> Header files worden meestal voorzien van de hpp-extensie.
<lordievader> Goede middag
<StefandeVries> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Ik maak me klaar voor een generale repetitie.
<StefandeVries> Morgen uitvoering.
<StefandeVries> Pak ligt klaar. ;)
<lordievader> Success!
<wolfje> lordievader: Jij gebruikt toch ook qt?
<lordievader> wolfje: In Python, ja.
<wolfje> lordievader: Gebruik jij de designer of schrijf je alles zelf?
<lordievader> Ik schreef eerst alles zelf. Heb gelezen dat de designer handiger is, gebruik dat nu.
<wolfje> Oke, waar heb jij het zelf leren schrijven? Alle tuts gebruiken bijna designer/.
<StefandeVries> De reference is een goede startplek.
<lordievader> wolfje: Het is ook zeker aan te raden om de designer te gebruiken. Kan je UI changes maken zonder alles opnieuw te hoeven schrijven. In Python althans.
<lordievader> wolfje: http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/
<StefandeVries> http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/ -- een goede.
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> lordievader was me voor. :-)
<Batelje> Hallo iedereen ! Na weken zoeken naar een oplossing voor het bekende ''geen geluid uit speakers'' probleem EINDELIJK oplossing gevonden, ik moet een aanpassing maken met HDA Analyzer maar om een lang verhaal kort te maken :Hoe zorg ik ervoor dat deze settings gesaved worden ? Telkens als ik mijn pc heropstart of uit slaapstand komt, moet ik opnieuw via HDA analyzer de setting wijzigen als ik geluid wil
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Hehe, beat you to it :P
<lordievader> Batelje: Wat bedoel je precies met een aanpassing maken met HDA Analyzer?
<wolfje> lordievader: Klopt, heb die al gevolg van c++ qt, maar meerere zijn er niet :(
<wolfje> lordievader: StefandeVries http://www.zetcode.com/gui/qt4/
<lordievader> wolfje: Deze is ook handig: http://nullege.com/codes/search/PyQt4
<Batelje> lordievader : in HDA Analyzer  vink ik bij ''card 0 -> codec 0 -> [Node0x1b]PIN'' EAPD aan, eerlijk gezegd geen idee wat het juist inhoud, maar ik heb terug geluid dus stel me er niet te veel vragen over...Wil enkel weten hoe ik de settings definitief kan maken
<Batelje> HDA analyzer wordt trouwens via de terminal opgestart
<Batelje> en in de GUI staat er nergens een save-knop
<lordievader> Batelje: Waar heb je dat programma vandaan? (Voor Kubuntu is die niet standaard geinstaleerd)
<Batelje> lordievader via  http://www.alsa-project.org/hda-analyzer.py
<Batelje> en via sudo python run.py start ik de GUI op
<lordievader> Batelje: Je gebruikt geen Pulseaudio? Misschien moet je eens met pavucontrol gaan spelen (nadat je een reboot hebt gedaan).
<lordievader> Batelje: Heb je meerdere geluidskaarten?
<Batelje> lordievader ; http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/geluid-werkt-niet-intel-kaart-vs-dolby/ Hier mijn topic die ik ff terug heb gepost, beschrijft mijn audio-situatie op de laptop
<Batelje> dus zover ik het kan afleiden : 1 kaart , maar hoe de dolby werkt heb ik niet echt door, Op windows gebruik ik hiervoor dolby home theater wat de kwaliteit een pak omhoog helpt, ik wou hetzelfde realiseren met ubuntu maar snap niet in welke richting ik moet beginnen
<lordievader> Batelje: In je post heb je het over de bovenste kaart, doel je daarmee op de spdif?
<Batelje> voorlopig al tevreden dat het terug werkt ;0
<Batelje> Lordievader : wel ikd acht dat het 2 kaarten waren maar de SPDIF is enkel een uitgang voor HDMI-kabel op dezelfde kaart, niet ?
<lordievader> Nee spdif is een andere aansluiting dan HDMI.
<lordievader> Batelje: Vandaar dat ik zei, pak pavucontrol er eens bij en ga met de instellingen spelen.
<Batelje> Lordievader : heb dit reeds verschillende keren gedaan. Niets hielp, tot ik HDA Analyzer heb geprobeerd (heb ook ontelbare keren mijn alsa conf aangepast, maar nooit resultaat)
<Batelje> kan je trouwens in een notendop vertellen wat spdif dan betekent voor mijn geluidskaart ?
<lordievader> Batelje: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk is het een optische uitgang van geluidskaart. Hij is in iedergeval digitaal, veel meer weet ik er ook niet van.
<lordievader> Batelje: Dit is misschien nuttig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Batelje> merci, zal het op het gemak is doorlezen :)
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordievader> Hey lordzett, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett> goed goed.
<lordzett> druk aan het zoeken naar mijn volgende computer
<lordzett> en met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, zit te vechten met een Javascript menu.
<lordzett> :D
<lordzett> welk?
<lordievader> Persoonlijk web-ding project.
<lordzett> k
<lordzett> ik moet eens opzoek gaan om te kijken hoe ik rechtermuisknop menu van lubuntu kan aanpassen.
<lordzett> maar veel projecten te doen
<lordzett> al iemand op de amd a10 linux gedraaid?
<lordzett> ach enekant tis zo mooi ook lubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-01
<rulus> hoi hoi :)
<rulus> mijn extern scherm werkt niet meer :'(
<rulus> weet iemand hoe ik uitzoek waar het probleem zit op mijn pc?
<lordievader> rulus: Ziet de pc het scherm?
<rulus> neen, dat is het probleem :)
<lordievader> rulus: Heb je het scherm op een andere pc getest?
<rulus> op mijn raspberry pi, en dan werkt het wel
<rulus> maar het werkte op mijn pc ook, alleen nu niet meer
<rulus> op de pi heb ik wel rechtstreeks de hdmi gebruikt, op mijn laptop zit er nog een hdmi->mini displayport adapter tussen
<lordievader> Het zou de hdmi naar mini displayport adapter kunnen zijn.
<rulus> ik zal anders eens kijken of het in Windows wel werkt, dan weet ik al of het een softwareprobleem is of die displayport adapter kapot is
<rulus> dan moet ik dus even herstarten. tot straks :)
<OerHeks> Ik lees veel van deze issues :-(
<OerHeks> kan zijn dat hij op windows wel pakt en daarna in ubuntu ook.
<lordievader> Dat is vreemd.
<OerHeks> EDID issues, denk ik
<rulus> gaat ook niet, dus die brol is al kapot :/
<rulus> naar een paar weken..
<rulus> s/naar/na
<OerHeks> heb je geprobeert je monitor factory reset te doen ?
<rulus> maar mijn monitor werkt he OerHeks :)
<rulus> veel te lang geleden trouwens ;) hoi!
<OerHeks> werkt wel in windows ?
<rulus> nee, maar wel op mijn raspberry pi
<OerHeks> ow ik lees terug, andere pc
<rulus> ok, het heeft 2 maanden gewerkt :p
<rulus> kostte nochtans 23 euro :/
<rulus> dan maar terug de vga kabel uit de kast pakken :)
<rulus> omdat vroeger alles beter was. tadaa. beeld. :D
<OerHeks> Full Circle magasine 73 is uit >> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2013/06/01/full-circle-magazine-73-is-out/
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Mickey_> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey Mickey_, hoe is het ermee?
<Mickey_> heeel goed
<Mickey_> 2 dagen gefeest
<Mickey_> nu uitkateren
<Mickey_> met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker :)
<Mickey_> hmm tijd om te etn
<Mickey_> eten
<Mickey_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBtFDx0NjF4 <-- geweldige band
<wolfje> Hoi
<Mickey_> hi ha wolfje
<wolfje> hey Mickey_
<wolfje> Pff kan mn usb niet meer vinden
<Mickey_> je usb niet vinden?
<Mickey_> Tja een sleufje vinden kan lastig zijn.
<wolfje> Haha
<wolfje> Wil wel weer n anderre linux based gebruiken :P
<wolfje> Alleen mn usb is foetskie
<wolfje> Mickey_: Kan je ook booten via een sd kaart?
<lordievader> wolfje: Ja.
<lordievader> RPi's doen dat standaard ;)
<wolfje> lordievader: Alleen de bios vind mn sd kaart niet?
<lordievader> Je moederbord moet het wel ondersteunen natuurlijk ;)
<wolfje> :(
<wolfje> lordievader: :( ben usb kwijt
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<Luckiboy> Hoi StefandeVries.
<wolfje> hey StefandeVries
<wolfje> hey Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Hoi wolfje.
<wolfje> hoi Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Hoi wolfje
<wolfje> hey StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Jeej.
 * wolfje rammstein! Rammstein!
<Mickey_> wat is er met rammstein?
<Mickey_> paar macho's die rammen op een paar trommels
<StefandeVries> Ik dacht bijna dat je hen muzikanten ging noemen.
<Mickey_> nou...dat is niet het probleem hoor
<Mickey_> niet iedereen is zo omhoog gevallen dat je eerst een uni moeten hebben doorlopen voordat je geschikt ben voor 'muziek'
 * Mickey_ zet The Ramones aan
<StefandeVries> Oh, maar dat heb ik ook niet. ;)
<Mickey_> Rammstein zijn macho mannen
<wolfje> Mickey_: Als rammstein slecht is waarom zijn ze dan gewoon cool.
<Mickey_> ze verheerlijken de bliztkrieg
<Mickey_> en onderdrukken/vernederen vrouwen in hun muziek clips
<Mickey_> 12:58 < wolfje> Mickey_: Als rammstein slecht is waarom zijn ze dan gewoon cool : ROFLMAO
<wolfje> Mickey_:  Dat vind jij, als ze dat doen waarom waaren er gister dan fucking veel vrouwen om naar hemt e luisteren
<Mickey_> tja...waarom vinden legio vrouwen de ongezonde mode industrie goeD?
<Mickey_> Peer pressure?
<Mickey_> maatschappelijke opvoeding?
<wolfje> Mickey_: Ben je wel es bij n concert van hem geweest?
<Luckiboy> Zegt misschien ook iets over het niveau van die vrouwen.
<Mickey_> Wat heeft dat er mee te maken?
<StefandeVries> Is dat relevant?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Mickey_> ik wil iig niet aan mee werken
<wolfje> Ja wel dat maakt wel uit
<Mickey_> en nee, die discussie er over is eigenlijk niet zo geschkt voor mij als man
<wolfje> Je kent de sfeer daar niet. Dus oordeel er niet over
<Mickey_> Ik vind ze iig te macho en te oorlogsgeil
<Mickey_> wolfje, wolfje toch
<StefandeVries> Mickey_ oordeelt ook niet over concerten.
<Mickey_> idd
<StefandeVries> Wel over de band en de teksten.
<StefandeVries> En over het gedachtegoed van sommige leden.
<wolfje> Jezus
<StefandeVries> Ja je zit gewoon fout.
<wolfje> Leer eerst wat over de muziek soort
<StefandeVries> En jij mag me Stefan noemen.
<wolfje> Het is heavy metal...
<StefandeVries> 1) Nee; 2) Er is heel veel echte heavy metal die minder of niet anti-vrouw is.
<Mickey_> juist
<wolfje> to loud? To old! To boring? Just shut the fuck up
<Mickey_> ik was dit weekend nog op queerfest
<Mickey_> genoeg metal te luisteren/zien
<StefandeVries> Too, ook.
<Mickey_> wolfje: lol
<wolfje> Ga naar forta.
<Mickey_> wolfje je kent ons niet
<Mickey_> je bent nogal zwart wit
<Mickey_> leer eens kleur bekennen :P
<Mickey_> http://www.elyrics.net/read/r/rammstein-lyrics/pussy-lyrics.html
<Mickey_> ^--- hoe noem je dit?
<wolfje> Hoe ik dat noem
<wolfje> Goede muziek
<Mickey_> en de tekst?
 * Luckiboy steekt zijn hand op
<wolfje>  ou've got a pussy, I have a dick So what's the problem? Let's do it quick! Lyrics from <a href="http://www.elyrics.net">eLyrics.net</a>
<Luckiboy> Vrouwonterend.
<Mickey_>  Schönes fräulein, lust auf mehr
<Mickey_> Blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr
<Mickey_> Lyrics from <a href="http://www.elyrics.net">eLyrics.net</a>
<wolfje> Dude, het is fucking muziek
<Mickey_> nee, het is meer dan dat
<Mickey_> het een sluit het ander niet uit.
<wolfje> Mickey_: Dus jij vind alle liedjes die met seks te maken hebben vrouw onterend?
<StefandeVries> Wat een voorbarige en onjuiste conclusie.
<Mickey_> o-0
<Mickey_> wedeorm zeg ik dat niet
<Mickey_> dit weekend was ik nogal op een feest dat seksueel georienteerd was
<Mickey_> alleen mag daar respect bij
<Mickey_> en gelijkheid
<Luckiboy> wolfje: Het gaat erom op de manier waarop het over seks spreekt.
<Luckiboy> Mickey_: Juist.
<lordievader> Kan dit gesprek woorden voortgezet in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, het heeft gesprek heeft totaal geen link met Ubuntu...
<Mickey_> lordievader: ja
<wolfje> Luckiboy: Nou ga dan wat anders luisteren
<lordievader> worden*
<Mickey_> mag ik dan daar naar binnen?
<StefandeVries> Een nieuw kanaal is zo gemaakt.
<Mickey_> wacht maar
<Mickey_> iets ander luisteren kan
<wolfje> Misschien houden we het  op een menings verschil.
<Mickey_> maar deze cultuur brengt wel schade of mogeljke schade aan bij andere mensen
<Mickey_> en daar mag best wel wat over gezegd worden
<wolfje> Ik vind het cool, julli niet.
<wolfje> klaar,.
<Mickey_> 1 op de 2 vrouwen ervaren onderdrukking door dit soort dingen
<wolfje> Mickey_: Ja en? Intreseert mij niet. Ik vind het mooie muziek, dat mensen er door worden beinvloed is niet mijn probleem...
<Mickey_> he, ik nodig je uit bij een aantal festival om mee te doen met zo'n stelling in een debat
<wolfje> Waarom, over muziek kan je eindeloos discusserren, verbieden lukt toch niet.
<Mickey_> 7~http://queeristan.org/2013/05/16/workshop-white-privilege-in-dutch-public-discourse/ lees voer voor wolfje
<wolfje> Ik ga het niet lezen.
<Mickey_> Je zou er wat van kunnen leren
<wolfje> Het intreseert me geen reet wat jullie van rammstein of andere heavy metal/metal vinden.
<StefandeVries> Dat zouden jullie allemaal met een beetje muziektheorie op zak.
<StefandeVries> Dat zouden jullie allemaal met een beetje muziektheorie op zak.
<StefandeVries> Wat.
<StefandeVries> irssi faal.
<Mickey_> StefandeVries: ;)
<lordievader> wolfje: Waarom ga je dan overal op in?
<wolfje> lordievader: Omdat het kan.
<StefandeVries> Een gedegen argumentatie.
<StefandeVries> De politiek in, jij, hup.
<Mickey_> een man met een raar kapseltje zoekt nog nieuwe onderdanen :P
<StefandeVries> Ja.
 * wolfje zegt doei tegen deze oude lullen bende hiero, we leven in vrijheid, muziek mag gaan waar het over wil gaan
<StefandeVries> En ik ga nuiet naar de kapper.
<StefandeVries> Succes!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-26
<Job> hoe kan is het mogelijk om te installeren met behulp van een CD-rom?
<lordievader> Iso'tje downloaden, iso'tje branden, bios instellen, opstarten, installeren. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<Job> Ja, het gaat dus juist over dat branden.
<Job> Sinds Ubuntu geen controle over driver, om te kunnen installeren.
<lordievader> Je hebt al Ubuntu? Waarom wil je dan een live-cd?
<Job> Ubuntu is inderdaad gedownload en gebrand, maar nog onder w xp.
<lordievader> Maar is hij al geinstalleerd?
<Job> het gaat nu over de Dongel, i.v.m. draadloos internet+printer.
<lordievader> Goed, dit gaat nergens naartoe. Je springt van de hak op de tak en beantwoord geen vragen. Succes.
<Job> het gaat over hetzelfde item.
<Job> om te installeren is de DVD player nodig.
<Job> Om de printer te installeren is er een CD-rom bijgeleverd, maar deze wordt niet gelezen.
<Job> dit geldt ook de cd-rom van de USB/Dongel.
<Job> hallo?
<jpjacobs> Hey allemaal
<jpjacobs> Mijn pc hangt geregeld 100% vast ... zo vast dat zelfs olifanten opvoeden niet meer werkt (magic sysreq ding)
<jpjacobs> Welke logs kan ik best eens controleren om te vinden waar het misloopt?
<Fermata> Kan je eens de uitvoer van het commando "ls -lh /var/log"  ergens plaatsen?
<jpjacobs> yup
<jpjacobs> ttp://codepad.org/jk3UPGEH
<jpjacobs> http://codepad.org/jk3UPGEH
<jpjacobs> zo
<jpjacobs> heb al eens rondgekeken, maar ik vind niks, in dmesg, syslog, etc
<Fermata> en kern.log?
<jpjacobs> 'kheb ook permanent problemen met mijn NVidia kaart
<jpjacobs> zodat ik eerst moet inlogggen in een VT, modprobe nvidia_331 doen, en dan gdm restarten
<Fermata> Dat klinkt alsof de kernelmodule niet geladen wordt.
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<jpjacobs> May 26 15:00:01 hercules kernel: [356193.721848] usb 2-1.5: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed c
<jpjacobs> md Eaton-IPP rqt 161 rq 1 len 13 ret -110
<jpjacobs> dat is het laatste lijntje voor de volgende waar de reboot gebeurt
<jpjacobs> maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ik een uur koffiepauze heb gehouden :P
<Fermata> Hm, dat zou ik niet weten.
<Fermata> Heh, ene. :p
<OerHeks> welke nvidia, jpjacobs
<jpjacobs> dezelfde als mijn collega, die er nooit enig probleem mee had
<jpjacobs> eens kijken eh
<jpjacobs> GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
<OerHeks> is nouveau nog aanwezigjes?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get --purge remove nouveau
<jpjacobs> euh misschien wel ja
<jpjacobs> ik neem aan dat dat dit pakket is: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Kebabfish> jup
<OerHeks> Dit kan de oplossing wezen, ik heb dit al 2x gezien
<OerHeks> reinstall nvidia-current lost dit ook op, maar is zo'n omweg
<jpjacobs> wel, maar blijkbaar conflicteert die met de driver die de restricted drivers tab vna de software bronnen weergeeft
<jpjacobs> goed, moet er eens mee door
<jpjacobs> ik hoop dat het hiermee opgelost is
<jpjacobs> bedankt in elk geval
<OerHeks> Succes, laat het ons weten jpjacobs
<exalt> Hallo, wanneer ik een file in /usr/bin zet kan ik deze dan direct vanaf de naam zelf starten of moet ik dan eerst iets herladen ?
<Fermata> Nee, dat kan dan meteen
<Fermata> Wel even chmod +x op dat bestand.
 * exalt schrijft readme, moest even dubbelchecken
<Aegir> Met Noobslab.com krijg ik niet in mijn menubalk Ubuntu-Bureaublad veranderd in Mac OS X
<Acer> Goedenavond allen, ik ben voor  het eerst op dit kanaal en ik heb een vraag over Ubuntu
<Acer> Wie kan mij uitleggen of wijzen waar ik kan vinden hoe een internet verbinding tot stand te brengen
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-27
<mb3ver> Goedemorgen, ik heb een vraag. Op mijn desktop pc heb ik ubuntu 12.04 lts geinstalleerd, niet in combinatie met windows, alleen ubuntu. De guestinlog had ik gedeactiveerd, kan alleen inloggen als hoofdgebruiker. Nu heb ik mijn account uitgezet en heb vervolgens uitgelogd, nu kan ik niet meer inloggen, misschien niet zo slim.... Als ik de pc opstart kan ik met shift ook niet in het bootscherm komen. Weet iemand hoe ik dit kan verhelp
<Berry> Goedenmiddag
<Berry> Heeft er iemand ervaring met het installeren van de sonos controller op Ubuntu?
<Berry> Ik heb dit gevonden:http://middleoftech.com/?p=184
<Berry> Maar ik krijg de volgende meldingen tijdens installatie:wine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications. wine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications. fixme:mscoree:_CorDllMain (0x340000, 1, (nil)): stub wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x0600000a at address 0x600000a (thread 0030), starting debugger...
<Ron1979> hallo
<trijntje> hey Berry
<Berry> Hoi Trijntje
<trijntje> heb je mono geinstalleerd?
<LimaBart> mono? wat is mono?
<trijntje> dat staat toch in de foutmelding? Installeer Mono 2.8 of hoger
<LimaBart> wat is mono trijntje
<LimaBart> ?
<Berry> Ik heb dit gedaan:  winetricks mono28
<Berry> Daarop kreeg ik de melding dat dit niet gelukt was..
<trijntje> Berry: als ik het commentaar op die link lees zie ik dat sonos niet meer werkt met wine
<Berry> Dat blijkt dus voor mij ook te kloppen.. ;-)
<trijntje> wat probeer je precies voor elkaar te krijgen? Ik ben niet bekend met wat sonos voor ding is
<Berry> Sorry ik deed iets raars...
<Berry> Sonos is een hifi systeem waarmee je wireless muziek over speakers kunt afspelen
<Berry> Ik probeer de applicatie te installeren waarmee je dit systeem kunt bedienen
<Berry> Op mijn telefoon en tablet werkt het prima (beiden Samsung).
<trijntje> als de aardige mensen van sonos geen software voor ubuntu maken gaat dat lastig worden. Ik gebruik zelf mpd om muziek af te spelen, dat wordt ondersteund door ubuntu, windows en android
<Berry> Ja, dat kan ik me voorstellen
<Berry> Maar blijkbaar heeft het wel gewerkt met Wine...
<Berry> Maar ja, dat is dus blijkbaar geen duurzame oplossing
<trijntje> je zou hier eens kunnen kijken http://forums.sonos.com/showthread.php?t=13224
<bogus-> sonos is echt een geniale oplossing
<bogus-> stukken beter dan mpd :P
<trijntje> hoewel de reacties daar al best oud zijn, misschien kan je het beter met je mobiel blijven besturen
<bogus-> hoezo werkt het niet met wine btw?
<Berry> Bedankt Trijntje
<Berry> Ik zal eens kijken of ik eruit kom. Misschien dat ik binnenkort een NAS aan ga schaffen, misschien dat dat simpeler op te zetten is..
<bogus-> Berry:
<trijntje> Berry: ik gebruik mpd op een raspberry pi, kost maar 25 euro
<bogus-> wat wil je? de muziek delen of de sonos besturen?
<bogus-> trijntje: probeer eens een sonos ;)
<trijntje> bogus-: waarom zou ik dat doen als sonos niet met ubuntu werkt?
<Berry> bogus: ik probeer de sonos te besturen
<bogus-> dan kun je het beste wine gebruiken en de windows app
<Berry> Ja, dat heb ik geprobeerd
<bogus-> dan snap ik niet wat je met een nas wil in deze context?
<Berry> Trijntje: Ik heb nu de sonos al...:-)
<Berry> Ik zou nu graag de sonos besturen vanaf mijn Ubuntu laptop
<trijntje> bogus-: de sonos app werkt niet met wine
<Berry> Maar aangezien dat waarschijnlijk moeilijk gaat worden en het hopelijk makkelijker is met een NAS, zit/zat ik eraan te denken om een NAS aan te schaffen
<bogus-> misschien moet je dit proberen:
<bogus-> I had to use winetricks to install dotnet 4.0 before it would run but after that, no trouble.
<bogus-> So, run "winetricks dotnet40" from a terminal before running the Sonos controller.
<bogus-> Berry: een nas kun je niet gebruiken om je sonos te bsturen he
<bogus-> alleen om de muziek vanaf te spelen
<Berry> Ok, ja..bedankt..
<Berry> Dat was ik even vergeten
<bogus-> ik gebruik persoonlijk mijn sonos niet met de desktop app
<bogus-> alleen met telefoons/tablet
<bogus-> zowel android als ios
<Berry> Ik op dit moment ook (alleen met android).
<Berry> Maar vanaf Ubuntu werkt het bij mij dus niet..
<bogus-> heb de desktop app wel op een windows desktop draaien, maarja :p
<bogus-> de apps hebben dezelfde functionaliteit :)
<Berry> De apps wel..
<bogus-> ik zal vanavond eens op mijn fedora laptop kijken :)
<bogus-> ben nu wel nieuwsgierig of het echt niet werkt :P
<Berry> Misschien andere versies van de controler app wel
<Berry> Ik wel berichten op internet dat het werkt: https://plus.google.com/106514939597919545192/posts/cWX2bhqayhs
<Berry> Maar dat is voor de 43 versie geloof ik
<Berry> en ubuntu 14.04
<Berry> Ik heb nu de 50 versie van de sonos controller
<bogus-> ja dat is de laatste
<Berry> ja, en blijkbaar werkt die (nog) niet via Wine
<bogus-> heb je die dotnetzooi geinstalleerd?
<bogus-> Berry: http://mblaettlerblog.wordpress.com/2014/04/22/sonos-controller-4-3-on-linux-ubuntu-14-04/
<Berry> Ik heb alles gedaan wat deze man zegt: https://plus.google.com/106514939597919545192/posts/cWX2bhqayhs
<Berry> Bogus: Ik zal die links eens proberen, ziet er goed uit. Alhoewel ik ook al wat geprobeerd had met playonlinux
<bogus-> ze hebben overeenkomsten idd
<bogus-> alleen de manier van die libs installen is anders
<Berry> hmmm... ik heb een probleem met het installeren van de 32 bit versie...
<Berry> hoe kan ik dat kiezen?
<bogus-> door je windows versie goed te kiezen bij de setup ofzo?
<Berry> ik kan dat nergens kiezen volgens mij
<Berry> Bedankt in ieder geval, ik ga er later mee verder
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe ik de knoppen om vensters te sluiten, verkleinen etc naar rechts kan krijgen?
<Fermata> Gebruik je Unity?
<Korkel> Geen idee, standaard Ubuntu 32 bits.
<Korkel> Het is niet voor mij, maar voor me moeder.
<Fermata> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/09/move-window-buttons-right-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Korkel> Werkt dat ook op 14.04?
<Fermata> Ik heb het sterke vermoeden van wel.
<Korkel> Zal het eens bekijken, dankjewel!
<Korkel> Ok, ik heb dat programma bij mezelf ge
<Korkel> Ok, ik heb dat programma bij mezelf geïnstalleerd, maar kan het niet aanpassen?
<Fermata> Wat vreemd.
<Fermata> Wat is de foutmelding?
<OerHeks> browser wel herstarten natuurlijk
<Korkel> OerHeks, krijg het in dat programma al niet ingesteld. Fermata geen foutmelding, kan niets aanpassen.
<Fermata> Je dubbelklikt op dat rechterveld?
<Korkel> Ja.
<Korkel> Hij word wel vetgedrukt
<Korkel> http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads7/5384bf3d07448/5384bf3cef34f-Schermafdruk_van_2014-05-27_18%3A36%3A51.png
<Fermata> En dubbelklikken/rechtsklikken helpt niet?
<OerHeks> op min-max-close klikken
<Korkel> Ik kan daar, op dat geselecteerde nergens klikken om het aan te passen. Zowel links/rechts niet
<Korkel> Ga het even op de andere laptop proberen, brb.
<OerHeks> 1x = selecteren, 2e keer pakt hij de waarde en 3e klik zie je je cursor
<OerHeks> met links gewoon
<Fermata> Word ik nou gek.
<Korkel> Ja, en de waarde moet je kunnen aanpassen?
<Korkel> brb
<OerHeks> knip en plak
<OerHeks> eindigen met :
<OerHeks> en dan "default"drukken en je kan weer opnieuw beginnen.
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> ownee, dat is om domme instellingen te vergeten.
<Korkel> Gewoon de code knippen van site en plakken? That's it?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> En dan even uit- en inloggen.
<Korkel> Plakken gaat dus niet?
<Korkel> Teminste, IK zie niets veranderen?
<OerHeks> oww je moet uitloggen/inloogen zelfs?
<Korkel> Ok, gelukt met aanpassen.
<Korkel> Even kijken of het gelukt is.
<Fermata> OerHeks: ja.
<Korkel> Hielp niet helaas.
<Fermata> Wat is nu de instelling die je hebt ingegeven?
<Korkel> :minimize,maximize,close
<Fermata> Hm.
<Korkel> Ik snap het zelf ook niet.
<OerHeks> tja, eindigen met een :
<Fermata> Dan staan ze weer links.
<OerHeks> minimize,maximize,close:
<Korkel> Laat anders maar doen? :$
<Eugene_> Hoi
<Eugene_> Is er iemans?
<Korkel> Ja.
<Eugene_> Iemand
<Fermata> o/
<Eugene_> Hoi
<Eugene_> Hoe kan ik ubuntu in veilige modus zetten
<OerHeks> houd linker shift vast tijdens boot, dan kom je in grub menu, kies daar recovery mode
<Eugene_> Ja als ik dat doe dan gebeurt er bijna nkks
<Eugene_> Niks
<Korkel> Heb je GRUB geïnstalleerd?
<Eugene_> Aleen grub menu is loadin komt er dan te staan
<Eugene_> Ja
<Eugene_> En is 12.04 lts E0l
<lordievader> Nee, die wordt nog een paar jaar gesupport.
<OerHeks> waarom wil je in 'velige mode' ?
<Eugene_> Oke
<Eugene_> 1 wacht woord veranderen
<Eugene_> 2. OmdT ik 14 wil installeren
<Korkel> Eugene_, 14.04 installeren kan toch via de terminal met sudo apt-get upgrade
<Eugene_> Ja
<Korkel> Waarom dan moeilijk doen? :$
<Eugene_> En hoe edit je de. Volume van de beeldscherm
<Eugene_> ?
<Eugene_> Want daardoor komt het
<OerHeks> op je beeldscherm zitten knopjes voor volume, dat kan niet vanuit ubuntu.
<Eugene_> Ik heb een pc
<Eugene_> O oke
<Korkel> Heb je alleen maar touchscreen?
<OerHeks> pech als je niet in grub komt met linker shift, ik denk dat je niet op tijd op die shift drukt.
<Korkel> Gewoon de pc aanzetten en shift blijven indrukken.
<Eugene_> Ja...
<Korkel> Je weet zeker dat grub is geïnstalleerd?
<Korkel> Want dan zou het moeten lukken.
 * OerHeks hoopt geen woebi
<Eugene_> Oke
 * OerHeks zet wubi in de spamfilter
<Eugene_> Wat
<Korkel> brb
<Eugene_> Wat
<Korkel> bew
<Fermata> wb
<Korkel> Dankjewel.
<Korkel> Is het mogelijk om Ubuntu volledig op Windows 7 te laten lijken, verschillende themas geprobeerd, maar dat lukt dus niet.
<Fermata> Ik heb me daar jaren terug mee bezig gehouden.
<Fermata> Nu laat ik Linux gewoon Linux zijn.
<Fermata> Gebruik al zo'n vijf jaar geen Windows meer.
<Korkel> Ik ook, maar me ma was Windows gewend/
<Korkel> (maar de pc werd zo traag...)
<Korkel> Ok, op mijn eigen laptop opent Google Chrome niet meer standaard.
<Korkel> Als ik er rechts op klik staat er vet gedrukt, instellingen - google chrome
<Korkel> Hoe haal ik dat weg?
<lordievader> LXDE lijkt redelijk op Windows.
<Korkel> Ga er eens naar kijken, brb.
<NoirX> hoi
<Korkel> Ola Noir. :)
<NoirX> hey Korkel:)
<Korkel> brb again
<Korkel> :$
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe je het standaard thema kan terug zetten, er word automatisch aangemeld en heb nu een volledig zwart scherm dat niets doet.
<Korkel> Ik kan nu helemaal niets?
<nyshiro> wie kan mij uitleggen hoe ik meerdere linux distro kan installeren en het bootmenu op de juiste manier kan aanpassen. Ik heb mjjn hdd geformateerd in een extended partitie
<lordievader> nyshiro: Side by side installeren, grub komt met scriptjes die je /boot langs gaat voor os'en/distro's.
<nyshiro> en een swap partitie. de extended partitie heb ik weer opgedeeld in meerdere partities. het is me gelukt tot nu toe linux mint te installeren
<nyshiro> en vervolgens antix m14. antix m14 heb ik als boot partitie geinstalleerd en dat ging prima . in het menu stond ook linux mint als te kiezen distro.
<Korkel> Ik kan de pc niet meer afmelden nu, iemand oplossing?
<Korkel> Aargh
<rvdv> nyshiro: Als je net begint met meerdere linuxen naast elkaar te zetten raad ik je aan een grote HOME partitie te maken ... en die in al de verschillende Linuxen te gebruiken en als /home te mounten ....
<NoirX> nyshiro Korkel druk alt+ctrl+F1 en log in als root
<lordievader> rvdv: Dat is zeer fijn inderdaad, helemaal als je dezelfde DE draait. :)
<Korkel> Ja, dat heb ik gedaan en dan?
<nyshiro> vervolgens heb ik getracht puppy linux 5.7 geinstalleerd en moest het grub menu aanpassen om te kunnen opstarten. op dat momenf wist ik niet hoe verder te gaan. alles ben ik nu kwijt en kan opnieuwe beginnen.
<NoirX> ps aux; kill gnome/kde
<Korkel> en dan? :S
<NoirX> sluit xwin, en dat is wat je wou, afmelden
<Korkel> Huh?
<rvdv> nyshiro: misschien hoef je niet opnieuw te beginnen ... Misschien kan je via een live DVD een Chroot opzetten van je Linux mint ... en zodoende een grub-install op je boot disk uitvoeren
<Korkel> Noir, ik volg het niet... Kan ik automatisch aanmelden niet uit zetten?
<Korkel> of het thema dat word gebruikt aanpassen?
<rvdv> Mmmm nyshiro was niet tevreden met de hem aangereikte info lijkt het :-)
<Korkel> GVD. :S
<Korkel> Het enigste wat die laptop heeft is een zwart scherm, hoe kan ik dan afmelden?!
<NoirX> Korkel kan je kiezen system>admin>window login
<Korkel> Hoe? :s
<rvdv> Korkel: CTTRL ALT F1
<Korkel> en dan?
<rvdv> inlogggen in console
<lordievader> Korkel: het is je al eerder gezegt, let op je taal gebruik.
<rvdv> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<Korkel> Sorry lordievader , ok dat lukt.
<Korkel> Moet ik dan reboot doen?
<Korkel> Zodra die klaar is natuurlijk.
<NoirX> mischien help dat
<Korkel> Weer hetzelfde...
<lordievader> Korkel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<NoirX> hoe type je hier als je zwarte scherm ziet
<rvdv> Zal je naar console mode moeten
<Korkel> Andere laptop...
<Korkel> :S
<rvdv> CTRL ALT F1
<Korkel> Ja.
<Korkel> Inloggen lukt ook
<Korkel> Maar ik kan niets aanpassen?
<Korkel> :S
<Win78> Hoi
<Win78> Ik heb een groot probleem
<Win78> Mijn cd lezer doet het niet
<rvdv> Win78: koop een nieuwe?
<Korkel> RVDV, een idee? :S
<Korkel> Want kan het bestand NIET openen nu via de terminal?
<Win78> Werkt niet
<rvdv> Korkel: unity slaat zijn gegevens op in de .gconf directory /// Je zou ie dus kunnen wegmieteren en proberen opnieuw in te loggen door lightdm opnieuw te starten
<Korkel> hoe?
<NoirX> win : heb je de cd-station gemount
<rvdv> in console ... in je home directory "rm -fr .gconf" ... en dan sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<Korkel> Ingelogd als root
<Korkel> Heb nu een melding: * Stipping X display manager ligtdm
<rvdv> X draait niet onder je root account ... unity slaat de gegevens op in je normale user account directory
<Korkel> Kan ik niet volledig uitloggen via de terminal?
<Korkel> En dan het thema opnieuw instellen?
<rvdv> Ik heb niet zo'n helder idee van wat voor situatie je nu voor je hebt ... als je een terminal hebt gestart betekent dat voor mij dat je dus toegang lijkt te hebben tot sommige programma's en niet "alleen maar een zwart scherm" voor je hebt
<Korkel> Het enigste wat werkt is de terminal via cntrl+alt+f1
<rvdv> Dat heet geen terminal ... dat heet console
<Korkel> Weet ik veeel
<rvdv> terminal is een console in de grafische omgeving
<Korkel> Kan ik mezelf via daar NIET afmelden?
<rvdv> :-)
<Korkel> Dat ik vervolgens helemaal opnieuw moet aanmelden.
<rvdv> om opnieuw op te starten kan je een "reboot" comando geven
<NoirX> het systeem werkt wel het enigste wat niet werkt is xwindow server
<Korkel> Ik kijk er morgen wel verder na.
<Rene_> Hoi allemaal
<Rene_> Vanavond voor het errst ubuntu geinstalleerd
<Rene_> En nu vreemd probleem
<Rene_> Ubunt herkent mijn eigen draadloze netwerk niet
<lordievader> o/
<Rene_> Wel van de buren en de rest vd straat
<Rene_> Maar uitgerekend mijn eigen netwerk kan die niet zien
<lordievader> Jouw netwerk staat niet tussen de output van 'sudo iwlist|grep SSID'?
<Rene_> Ben leek
<Rene_> Hoe zie ik dat?
<lordievader> Rene_: Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<Rene_> Nee sorry
<Rene_> Maar leer snel ;)
<Korkel> Terminal open je met cntrl+alt+t
<lordievader> ctrl + alt + t
<Rene_> Gelukt
<Korkel> Mijn probleem is ook opgelost, in de console moest ik dit commando uitvoeren: pkill -u username
<Korkel> Waarbij username de gebruikersnaam was, vervolgens werd ik afgemeld. :)
<lordievader> Rene_: Voer dan "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID" (zonder "") uit.
<lordievader> Korkel: Daarmee kill je alle processes van die user.
<Rene_> Gedaan, maar gebeurt niets
<Rene_> Is dat een schuine streep /
<Rene_> Met of zonder spaties
<Korkel> lordievader, ik werd uitgelogd, en dat moest
<Korkel> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID
<Korkel> Kopieer die regel, en doe rechts plakken in de terminal zodat hij er staat. Doe vervolgens enter. ;)
<lordievader> Rene_: Hmm, wat krijg je zonder de pipe naar grep? "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"?
<Rene_> Niets
<Rene_> Als ik op enter druk springt ie naar volgende regel
<Rene_> Nu keijg ik wel wat
<lordievader> Pff, te lang geen iwlist meer gebruikt. Dacht wel dat dat correct was.
<lordievader> Je NIC staat wel aan?
<Rene_> Heb venster opnieuw geopend
<Rene_> Lordievader, heb lijst nagekeken, maar mijn eigen netwerk komt er niet in voor
<Rene_> In de live versie van ubuntu had ik wel gewoon internet via mijn draadloze netwerk
<lordievader> Hmm, op welk kanaal staat jouw accesspoing?
<Rene_> Denk 13
<Rene_> En bekabeld werkt het wel
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe ik de achtergrond van het bureaublad automatisch kan laten veranderen om bijvoorbeeld de 15 minuten?
<Marc_> goedenavond allemaal
<lordievader> o/
<Korkel> Ola Marc_ ! Alles goed?
<Marc_> jazekers! thx. Met jou/jullie ook?
<Korkel> Nu de laptop van me moeder weer werkt wel.
<Marc_> hahaha
<Marc_> goed
<Marc_> is hier toevallig iemand die Twonky van UPC gebruikt?
<Korkel> Ik niet. Maar misschien kan ik je zo helpen?
<Marc_> wellicht
<Marc_> ik draai server met zoneminder. laatst geupgrade naar 14.04 maar die is helemaal 64bits. Twonky heeft lib32 nodig en die is in 14 niet meer ondersteund. ik kan geen echte oplossing vinden met google
<lordievader> Twonky komt niet uit de repo?
<Marc_> nope
<Korkel> Daar heb ik geen idee van, sorry.
<Marc_> ondersteuning van twonky is shaky at best ;)
<Marc_> np korkel
<lordievader> Jammer, want de meeste packages in de repo zijn tegenwoordig multi-arch.
<Marc_> yup
<Marc_> dan zou het makkelijk geweest zijn
<Marc_> misschien dat twonky wel een nieuwe versie heeft maar UPC die niet gekocht heeft
<Marc_> dan zou ik zelf een licentie kunnen aanschaffen
<Marc_> of ik moet overstappen op ps3mediaserver
<lordievader> Ik wou net zeggen, is het niet handiger om een beter gesupport alternatief te zoeken.
<Marc_> lol, waarschijnlijk wel
<Korkel> Ik heb zin om een keer in een lift wat lol te maken... :O
<Caleb__> Hallo ik heb een vraagje ik heb een Computer gehat met een intel pentuim D cpu 2,8 Ghz 2X op MSI bortje 2G ram heb er ubuntu 14.04 er op geïnstalleerd maar ik zie maar 1 proces in systeem monitor hoe kan dat
<Caleb__> al vast bedankt voor antwoord en moeiten
<lordievader> Caleb__: Het is nog steeds 1 fysieke CPU.
<lordievader> Mogelijk dat hij dat zegt? Wat zie je als je /proc/cpuinfo bekijkt?
<Caleb__> zal ik even doen
<Caleb__> moet daar nog een nano voor ?
<lordievader> Caleb__: Nee, eerder cat/less (cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<Caleb__> daar word geschreefen cpu cores 1
<lordievader> Dan heb je twee cores, computers beginnen bij 0 met tellen.
<Caleb__> van zelf had ik kunnen weten lol
<Caleb__> volgende vraag op me main PC 4 cores word me vertelt dat ik er ook 4 heb staat 4 niet 3 hoe kan dat dan
<lordievader> Aantal is 4, maar je hebt cores 0 tot 3.
<Caleb__> ik zie al wat je bedoelt boven aan staat processor 3 en is bij de ander 0 als in ik heb een oepsie in me anderen comp
<Caleb__> maar als nog bedankt voor de hulp
<Caleb__> iemand nog tips over hoe ik cpu kern er wil bij krijg ?
<lordievader> Caleb__: Wat bedoel je?
<Caleb__> nou op de  "extra" PC word er dus maar 1 kern gezien hoe kan ik dat aan passen of waar kan lezen hoe ik dat doen zou moeten doen
<Caleb__> als ik je verveel moet je het zegen gaan we bier drinken en ubuntu roepen
<lordievader> Caleb__: Kun je van die pc de output van "cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep processor" pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)?
<Caleb__> vast wel
<Caleb__> waar wil je het hebben Lordievader?
<lordievader> Caleb__: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Caleb__> oke gedaan en nu
<lordievader> Het linkje er naartoe hier plaatsen.
<Caleb__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531851/
<lordievader> Dat is niet de output van het commando die ik je had gegeven: cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep processor
<Caleb__> dat wert niks processor was geen file of map
<lordievader> Kun je het niet copy-pasten?
<NoirX>  uname -a geeft ook wat info over cpu
<Caleb__> ik ken het grep comando niet sorry hoor
<Caleb__> copypast werkt prima
<lordievader> Caleb__: Doe je dat, maak je geen tik fouten ;)
<Caleb__> als ik dat ge enter heb kan ik dan plaken in een tekst bestandje ?
<Caleb__> ik zal er op letten en niet grap in typen
<lordievader> Als het goed ik krijg je maar een paar regels met "processor" erin.
<Caleb__> nee niks maar dat linkje wat ik je gegeven heb ik wat er op het scherm staat
<Caleb__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531863/
<Caleb__> dit is me andere PC
<Caleb__> zie je het verschil waar ik het over had
<Caleb__> bij proseccor en CPU cores
<NoirX> caleb heb je 64bit kernel
<Caleb__> nop 32
<Caleb__> geeft mijn minder problemen on EVE online te spellen
<NoirX> de vraag is of multiprocessor wordt ondersteund in je kernel
<Caleb__> uname -i read out is I686
<Caleb__> maar dat zecht me niet zo veel
<Caleb__> meschien jullie wel
<lordievader> Caleb__: Tja, ik wil je best beantwoorden, maar dan wil ik wel graag de output zien waar ik om vraag.
<Caleb__> line 1 op de past link volgens mij of wil je dat niet
<lordievader> Ja en nee. Ik wil de output van "cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep processor"
<Caleb__> hoe krijg ik het voor elkaar op grep ding ergens in te plaken of zo
<OerHeks> lscpu
<Caleb__> ty oerheks daar staat dat er maar 1 kern gezien word nu de vraag hoe of waar kan ik lezen om dat an te paken
<lordievader> Hoe weet je zo zeker dat het een dual-core is?
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<NoirX> ik denk je moet een nieuw kernel image moet installeren met SMP
<Caleb__> yup bij lubuntu wert wel gezien was live sessie
<lordievader> Kernels compilen gaat nogal sterk tegen het Ubuntu idee in.
<lordievader> Het wordt ook niet gesupport.
<NoirX> ok
<Caleb__> nieuw kernel smp?
<NoirX> smp= symetric multi processor, met ondersteuning van dual cpu's
<Caleb__> tot nu toe hep alles redelijk gewoon gewerkt dus hoefden  niet zo ver het systeem in zeg maar
<NoirX> maar dat wordt afgeraden door lordievader
<Caleb__> a lijk weer een term duidelijk
<Caleb__> kijk
<lordievader> NoirX: Niet alleen door mij ;)
<NoirX> ok lordievader :)
<Caleb__> ja zeker allenmaal tuurlijk
<Caleb__> al erg blij met de hulp
<Caleb__> meschiem gewoon niet lekker gegaan tijden installeren
<NoirX> het is verstandig een 64bit kernel te hebben zolang je dualcore pc heby
<Caleb__> ik zal het proberen, maar op mijn AMD Phentem 2 heb ik er geen last van net als me I5 laptop
<Caleb__> maar ik moet naar me nestje morgen vroeg dag en dan 2 dagen vrij om me bezig te houden met deze vraag
<Caleb__> slaap lekker alvast en alsnog bedankt
<Caleb__> Vriendelijk Groet
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-28
<Korkel> Iemand aanwezig?
<lordievader> Ja hoor, ook op de vroege ochtend.
<Korkel> Goedemorgen. :)
<Korkel> Mijn Google Chrome opent standaard de instellingen, waardoor chrome dus niet opent, hoe haal ik dat weg zodat hij gewoon mijn startpagina weer opent.
<lordievader> Chrome gaat gelijk door naar de instel pagina?
<Korkel> Ja, daar staat hij op ingesteld, maar dan opent hij niet.
<Korkel> http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads7/5385809bd1314/5385809bbabb9-Schermafdruk_van_2014-05-28_07%3A59%3A49.png
<lordievader> Hmm, begin het gevoel te krijgen dat Chrome/Chromium simpelweg weigert chrome:// paginas weer te geven tijdens init.
<Korkel> Ofwel, even opnieuw installeren?
<lordievader> Als Chromium het per design weigert gaat een reinstall van wat dan ook het niet fixen.
<Korkel> Chrome opnieuw aan het installeren
<Korkel> Kan ik anders de cache van Chrome in de pc niet verwijderen?
<lordievader> Waarom zou je dat willen doen?
<Korkel> Maybe helpt dat?
<lordievader> Wat ik mij eigenlijk afvraag is waarom je de settings page als home page wilt hebben.
<Korkel> Dat wil ik niet.
<lordievader> Dan heb ik je verkeerd begrepen, wat is dan het probleem?
<Korkel> Als ik Google Chrome opzoek en dan start, openen mijn 3 start paginas wel.
<Korkel> Hij opent standaard de Instellingen, teminste daar staat hij op ingesteld en dan gebeurt er niets.
<lordievader> Aan deze kant is het probleem niet echt duidelijk...
<Korkel> Als ik vanaf mijn startbalk, of hoe heet dat Google Chrome wil openen
<Korkel> Moet hij naar de Instellingen gaan, i.p.v. mijn startpaginas en dat gebeurd dus nit.
<Korkel> Moet hij naar de Instellingen gaan, i.p.v. mijn startpaginas en dat gebeurd dus niet.
<lordievader> Je wil dus wel de settings page als home page?
<Korkel> Nee, maar dat staat dus op een of andere manier ingesteld bij de launcher.
<Korkel> Startpaginas zijn: www.google.nl | www.askubuntu.com | www.ubuntuforums.org
<Korkel> Welke ik wel krijg als ik Chrome open via het zoeken erna.
<lordievader> Goed, ik snap er nog niks van. Maar ik moet ervandoor. Ik wens je success.
<Korkel> Dankjewel, doeg.
<Korkel> r
<Cme_> Hoi. 'k heb eeb Live-USB stick
<Korkel> Cme_, ok, en wat is daar mee? :P
<bathman> iemand die er al in geslaagd is xrdp werkend te krijgen naar 14.04? :o
<Cme_> Hoi, k draai Ubuntu op Live-USB. Moet ik 2 partities maken op de USB om bestanden op te slaan? K heb wel ruimte gegeven voor opslag maar dit werkt niet.
<lordievader> Cme_: Daar is het persistent storage veldje voor in Unetbootin.
<Cme_> ah, daarom werkt het niet
<Cme_> nu wil de USB niet afsluiten maar blijft hangen. Wat te doen?
<Korkel> Hoe bedoel je "blijft hangen" ?
<Cme_> korkel: USB op mijn LT. Dit typ ik op een tablet(je). Blijft hangen in Oranje/Roze scherm
<Korkel> Powerknopje gebruiken? ;)
<Cme_> Ctrl/Alt /Del werkt niet
<Korkel> Powerknopje gebruiken? ;)
<Cme_> k probeer......
<Cme_> Ben UnetBootin aan t installeren
<Cme_> distributie: ubuntu 14.04 Live geselcteerd Usb gekoppeld, wat nu?
<Korkel> Opstarten vanaf de USB?
<Korkel> half brb nu
<Cme_> korkel: Unetbootin staat op HD, niet op USB
<bathman> niemand hier die al eens vanaf een windows machine moet kunnen verbinden (gui) met zijn/haar ubuntu 14.04?
<Korkel> Ik gebruik geen Windows. :D
<trijntje> ik ook niet, maar het is vast mogelijk. Wat lukt er precies niet?
<lordievader> bathman: ssh?
<trijntje> https://community.hpcloud.com/article/using-windows-rdp-access-your-ubuntu-instance
<Cme_> wat betekent de Underscore achter bepaalde namen, alhier
<lordievader> Cme_: Daar houden sommige clients van om dat toe te voegen als de originele nick al gebruikt wordt.
<bathman> lordievader: het is voorlopig blijkbaar xrdp zelf dat niet werkt, ssh gaat er weinig aan veranderen vrees ik
<bathman> of niet zou werken zolang Unity wordt gebruikt
<lordievader> bathman: Jij wil vanaf een Windows pc verbinden met een Linux box, dat kan prima via ssh. Daar kun je ook vrolijk X over gaan tunnelen mocht je dat nodig hebben.
<bathman> rdp (met xrdp op de linux box) heeft ook altijd gewerkt, tot 14.04
<bathman> nu heb ik het dan maar eens via een ssh tunnel gedaan (maar linux box zit hier gewoon lokaal op een vmware host), gaat ook niet :( ik blijf met het grijze scherm met de X in't midden zitten
<bathman> verbinden met de console in vsphere client gaat anders ook mis: die opent met 2 burobladen tegen elkaar
<lordievader> Is er een .xinit aanwezig? Neem ook eens een kijkje in de xrdp/xsession logs.
<Cme_> hoera! t is me gelukt om gegevens op de live usb te bewaren na af/opsarten via usb-creator
<Cme_> nu met een vrij nieuwe usb memstik. Zou het kunnen dat oudere sticks (10jr) v 4Gb toch niet een bestandssysteem aanleggen?
<lordievader> Cme_: Nee, ik weet niet helemaal waar je opdoelt maar nee. Je hebt een fs nodig om er bestanden op te zetten. Tenzij je raw bytes gaat schrijven ofzo...
<Cme_> fs?
<lordievader> Filesystem.
<Cme_> op die oude memstick hen ik via USB-creator de schijf ook ruimte gegeven om bestandsgegevens op te slaan maar dat lukt niet
<lordievader> Hoe heb je dat gedaan?
<Cme_> hetxelfde via usb-creator
<lordievader> Ik ken de usb-creator niet, maakt deze een aparte partitie + filesystem aan?
<Cme_> in Ubuntu, yes. en doet dat automatisch
<lordievader> Zit net te denken dat het hoogstwaarschijnlijk makkelijker is om de root-fs van zo een stick rw te mounten i.p.v. ro.
<OerHeks> moet normaal goed gaan, persistant partition met usb creator
<bathman> (en ik kon blijkbaar een reboot gebruiken - én xfce.)
<frank__> hallo hoe krijg ik  flash werkend?
<frank__> krijg melding flash geinstaleerd maar werkt niet
<OerHeks> installeer ubuntu restricted extra's, daar zit flashplugin installer ( non free ) in
<OerHeks> ik gebruik chrome, daar zit pepper flash in.
<OerHeks> soms helpt het, om een videodriver te installeren
<frank__> in chromium werkt   het niet in  firefox wel merk  ik net
<OerHeks> chromium is de open source versie, chrome is de closed source versie
<frank__> chrome werkt ook in kubuntu?
<lordievader> Ja.
<frank__> heb chrome geinstaleerd werkt  bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
<caleb__> Lordievader ben je daar ? ik had gister de vragen over waarom ik maar een kern zag? het moederbord was "overgeklokt" dat was het probleem dat heb ik uit gezet en nu is alles in orden
<OerHeks> mooi bordje dus :-)
<caleb__> ja werkt prima nu
<caleb__> overkloken werkt niet als je de helft van je CPU krijgt lol
<caleb__> is wat ouder spul dat ik gekregen heb die gegeven paart niet in de bek kijken
<caleb__> maar die lscpu is mooi simpel comando
<caleb__> i am off cu
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-29
<josspyker> hm,paart?
<OerHeks> hinnik
<Win78> Hoi
<Win78> Is lordievader. Er
<Win78> Fatamata
<Kebabfish> hoi, geen idee
<Win78> Ja
<Win78> Hallo
<Fermata> Goedemiddag.
<Win78> mijn cd dvd speler leest geen dingen meer
<Win78> Zucht
<Win78> Hoi famata
<Win78> Ik heb er gisteren ubuntu opgezet
<Win78> Iemand een idee ?
<Fermata> Omschrijf het probleem iets specifieker?
<Fermata> Wat wordt er niet meer gelezen?  Wat probeer je te lezen?
<Win78> Ik wou er een programma opzetten maar hij deed het niet
<Win78> Ubuntu upgrade
<Win78> En
<Win78> Mijn broer zij dat ik beter windows kon installeren maar dat deed ie ook niet
<Fermata> Dus je probeerde je computer op te starten vanaf een Ubuntu cd/dvd?
<Win78> Ja...
<Win78> Zucht
<Fermata> Staat de cd/dvd-drive in je BIOS/UEFI als eerste ingesteld?
<Win78> Ik ga ff naar mn pc tor
<Win78> Toe
<Win78> Hoe doe ik day
<Win78> Dat
<Fermata> Geeft je pc bij het opstarten iets weer over een boot menu, met een F-toets erbij?
<Win78> Ja/nee...
<Win78> Nee
<Fermata> ja/nee
<Fermata> Hm.
<Fermata> Weet je welke pc je hebt?
<Win78> Correcell
<Fermata> Is dat het merk?  Dat kan ik namelijk niet vinden.
<Win78> Waarscijnelijk wel
<Win78> Amd athlon xp
<Fermata> Dat is het processortype, daar kan ik niet veel mee.
<Win78> Hmmm
<Win78> Oke
<Win78> Corecell
<Fermata> Volgens mij is Corecell niet het merk.  Dat bestaat namelijk nergens als computermerk.
<Fermata> Geen andere merknamen op de voorkant?
<Win78> Nee
<Fermata> Probeer bij het starten eens Escape, Delete, F2 of F11 in te duwen, vlug na elkaar.
<Win78> Meschien achterkant
<Win78> Oke
<Win78> Ik ga ff naar het urineloer
<Win78> Wc
<Fermata> ok
<Win78> Ben er
<Win78> Des
<Win78> Dus
<Win78> Ik polrobeet het
<Win78> Iik ga eten tt zo
<Fermata> Tot zo.
<Win_> Hoi
<Win_> Is er iemand
<Win_> Llhi
<Win_> Is eriemand
<Bram_> Is het mogelijk om hier vragen te stellen in verband met het instellen van Linux Ubuntu?
<trijntje> jazeker
<Bram_> Ik ben nog maar en beginneling dus sorry als ik fouten maak
<Bram_> ik ben bezig met een sftp server op te starten maar ik wil deze goed beveiligen dus heb ik mijn login een sterk paswoord gegeven
<Bram_> maar ik vind het raar als ik sudo commando's uitvoer dat deze beveiligt zijn met het zelfde paswoord is het mogelijk om dit paswoord aan te passen?
<trijntje> het sudo commando is bedoeld om normale gebruikers als administrator te laten werken. Dus als je sudo wilt gebruiken moet je aantonen dat je de juiste gebruiker bent, dwz het wachtwoord van je account invoeren
<trijntje> wat is daar het probleem mee?
<Bram_> stel nu dat iemand het paswoord woord van mijn login achterhaald kan deze maar gewoon instellingen wijzigen omdat deze paswoorden het zelfde zijn.
<Bram_> als dan het paswoord van de sudo anders is is het toch weeral een stuk moeilijker voor hackers?
<trijntje> niet echt, wat als diegene het sudo wachtwoord achterhaald?
<trijntje> zeker als je een sterk wachtwoord hebt zie ik niet echt in hoe mensen er achter kunnen komen, tenzij ze fysieke toegang tot de computer hebben
<trijntje> maar met fysieke toegang kunnen ze toch al alles aanpassen wat ze willen
<Bram_> wat bedoel je juist met fysieke toegang?
<trijntje> Als je aan de pc kan zitten kan je alles aanpassen
<Bram_> aa zo maar kunnen hackers niet op een of andere manier achter het paswoord komen
<Bram_> ik heb nu ook een root paswoord ingesteld is dit goed of niet voor de veiligheid?
<trijntje> Nee, root wachtwoord is slecht
<Bram_> hoe verwijder ik dit dan?
<Bram_> is het mogelijk om even kort uit te leggen waarom dit slecht is? Zo leer ik iets :p
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trijntje> Ik weet even niet uit mn hoofd hoe je root weer kunt uitzetten
<khildin> trijntje, sudo passwd -l root
<khildin> lockt root account
<rvdv> Hoe dan ook als je in ubuntu het wachtwoord van de user die het systeem heeft opgezet te pakken hebt gekregen, heb je uit eindelijk gewoon root rechten via 'sudo -i'
<rvdv> Weet niet waarom dat veiliger is als een root user met z'n eigen password ... waar een hacker dus twee wachtwoorden te pakken zien te krijgen om iets fouts uit te halen op een systeem
<khildin> root is een bekend account... ieder ander gecreeerd account niet
<rvdv> root user verder gewoon uitzetten voor remote inloggen enzo ... en je hebt naar mijn idee een veiliger opzet dan met sudo user die toch ook alles mag
<khildin> ik gebruik nooit root...
<rvdv> sudo -i maakt je ook root
<khildin> ik hou het toch maar op sudo voor ieder commando en niet de sessie met root openen
<trijntje> Tja, met alleen user acces kan je ook alle bestanden van iemand verwijderen, dus zoveel maakt het niet uit
<trijntje> Tenzij je met meerdere mensen op een pc zit, dan kan degene die gehackt is niet de bestanden van de andere gebruikers verwijderen, maar wel lezen
<rvdv> meestal zijn dat ook bestanden die voor de gebruiker belangrijker zijn ...
<rvdv> Een OS installeren doe je in een kwartiertje
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<patrick> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Guest40021> kan iemand me helpen, ik gebruik ubuntu op laptop en netbook, laptop alles prima met ubuntu 14.04 maar met de netbook krijg ik geen wifi connectie, ik krijg steeds melding wifi verbroken kan geen verbinding maken met netwerk
<trijntje> Hey Guest40021
<Guest40021> hallo trijntje
<Korkel> Goedeavond. :)
<lordievader> o/
<Fermata> o/
<hans__> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<hans__> hoe is het
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, hoe is het met jou?
<hans__> ben ff weer aan het werk
<hans__> druk druk
<hans__> heb mijn laptop weer eens opnieuw moeten installeren kon geen rom op mijn minix zetten zonder win
<hans__> dan maar weer een dual maken
<Bram_> ik krijg vsftp niet geinstaleerd ik krijg steeds de melding "Kon sommige archieven niet ophalen" maar ik heb al sudo apt-get update geprobeerd maar zonder resultaat wat kan ik hier aan doen?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f # dit kan dependencie problemen oplossen
<OerHeks> kun je de output eens op paste.ubuntu.com gooien?
<Bram_> dit werkt niet bij mij
<Bram_> sudo apt-get install -f #
<OerHeks> zonder #
<Bram_> sudo apt-get install -f dit dan dan krijg ik "E: Commandoregel-optie 'f' [van -f] is onbekend."
<OerHeks> vreemd, op welke ubuntu ?
<Bram_> ubuntu server
<OerHeks> probeer het nog een keer, vsftp installeren, en plak de errors op paste.ubuntu.com ?
<OerHeks> dit zegt me nu allemaal niks
<OerHeks> soms helpt sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (voordat je iets installeerd)
<Bram_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546927/
<OerHeks>  gut, --fix-missing is hetzelfde als -f, --fix-broken
<OerHeks> of -m .. even de manual zien
<OerHeks> probeer idd sudo apt-get --fix-missing  ( of -m )
<Bram_> "E: Commandoregel-optie --fix-missing wordt niet begrepen" dit is als ik "sudo apt-get --fix-missing" in geef
<OerHeks> ehm, ik vergeet install in die opdracht
<Bram_> " sudo apt-get -m" geeft "E: Commandoregel-optie 'm' [van -m] is onbekend."
<Bram_> als ik zo als je zegt install er bij doe gaat het wel
<OerHeks> :-)
<Bram_> maar het installeren luk nog steeds niet
<Bram_> zelf sudo apt-get update geeft problemen
<OerHeks> lijkt erop dat je geen netwerk hebt ofzo ?
<OerHeks> ifconfig
<Bram_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546990/
<Bram_> ik heb netwerk want de pc staat op en andere locatie en ik geef nu commando's via putty terminal
<OerHeks> blijkbaar niet.
<Bram_> ik vind het raar te straks werkte het wel
<lordievader> Bram_: Kon 'be.archive.ubuntu.com' niet vinden <- is dat niet je probleem?
<OerHeks> ping google.com
<Bram_> ja
<lordievader> Resolver stuk?
<Bram_> Resolver stuk? wat is dat?
<Bram_> ik heb even naar de dns server ge pingt en dat lukt "ping 8.8.8.8"
<lordievader> Bram_: Doe eens "nslookup be.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Bram_> dan krijg ik dit: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<lordievader> Bram_: Je resolver is stuk.
<Bram_> en wat is dat?
<lordievader> Bram_: Dns server, zet urls om in ip adressen. Standaard krijg je die door je DHCP server aangewezen.
<Bram_> is het meschien dat ik het ip adress naar een statich ip adres heb veranderd?
<lordievader> Dat zou goed kunnen, heb je je server ook verteld welke dns server deze moet gebruiken?
<OerHeks> als je wel ping google.com had gedaan, was de dns issue ook boven gekomen
<lordievader> Inderdaad.
<Bram_> ja dat had ik eerst gedaan maar dat lukte niet maar het probleem is opgelost ik heb dns servers toegevoegt in de /etc/resolv.conf file
<Bram_> bedankt voor de hulp :p
<lordievader> Bram_: Dat is niet de juiste manier, tenzij je dat na iedere reboot opnieuw wilt doen.
<Bram_> aa ok hoe moet dit dan wel?
<lordievader> Bram_: Ik misbruik "cat /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head" er vaak voor, maar eigenlijk moet het gewoon in /etc/networking/interfaces.
<lordievader> Bram_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203261/editing-dns-nameservers-in-etc-network-interfaces-without-a-restart
<Bram_> oke bedankt ik zal het veranderen :p
<OerHeks> Ik ga voor head. maar dat is persoonlijk, die 2e keuze is ook goed.
<Bram_> Ik had nog een vraag ik ben bezig met een sftp server op te starten
<Bram_> maar ik ben nog maar een beginneling en ik vroeg me af of ik ergens kan testen hoe het met mijn beveiliging zit ik wil dat deze goed is
<lordievader> Voor statische ip's is /etc/networking/interfaces netter.
<lordievader> Bram_: Lees de nmap documentatie.
<Bram_> ok
 * lordievader gaat maar eens naar bed.
<Bram_> is deze te vinden in unbutu zelf
<OerHeks> iptables strak opzetten met niet standaard poorten, geen account als admin of root en passwoord gebruiken groter dan 16 letters scheelt al een hoop ellende
<Bram_> ik heb nu tijdens de instalatie een acount waarmee ik in log gemaakt met een paswoord van 15 letters en cijfers
<Bram_> ik had eerst een root paswoord ook ingesteld maar dat heb ik intussen terug verwijderd
<OerHeks> http://www.wikihow.com/Set-Up-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd en deze staat in de bot in #ubuntu https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<OerHeks> simpelste is de accounts verwijzen naar de ubuntu accounts, voor single user
<Bram_> ik ben nu dit aan het volgen of is dit niet goed? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html#vsftpd-security
<OerHeks> maar goed, ga er mee prutsen, server op lokatie is spannend
<OerHeks> ja server guide is goed, maar lees ook die andere pagina's met de uitleg waarom.
<OerHeks> mag iedereen in de zelfde map, of gescheiden, dat is andere koek
<Bram_> "server op lokatie is spannend" deze gaat ook over het internet het is daarom dat ik het veilig wil
<OerHeks> nou ja, net zoals je nu geen dns had
<Bram_> sorry als ik verkeerde dingen zeg maar ik ben nog maar net begonnen
<OerHeks> maak ook een copy van de conf.
<Bram_> ok zal ik doen
<Bram_> is er ergens een programmatje dat de veiligheid van de server kan testen?
<OerHeks> daar zijn pentest distro's voor, kali is de opvolger van backtrack.
<OerHeks> ge hebt voldoende info, ik ga met hondje wandelen, laatste ronde
<Bram_> ik weet niet of het mogelijk is maar zou je hiervan een link kunnen geven zodat ik het juiste heb
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-30
<Returner> Test
<Returner> Hallo late mensen :) ik heb een probleempje
<Returner> OK ik ben een blonde vrouw met een probleempje?
<Returner> Brunet?
<Returner> Laat het me uit typem...Ik ben voor Ubuntu en heb het nu al weer in 6 jaar vele maal geprobeerd. Meerdere versies, het is allemaal heel mooi.
<Returner> Alleen is er bij altans een terug jerend probleem.
<Returner> Sorry foor mijn type fouten
<Returner> Maar telkens als il wat wil instaleren wat il leer van het inyernet. Gaat toch zeer vaak fout.
<Returner> Ik kom na vele jaren Windows enorm te kort bij het instaleren of het onder controle hebben van de software of hardware.
<Returner> Zijn mijn verwachtingen nog steeds te hoof in 2014 voor ubuntu.
<Returner> Het is mij als hubby compuyerrar nod steeds niet gelukt om een Ubuntu instal te blijven gebruken boven Windows.
<Returner> Mijn breun luky het niet om de instalatie gedeelte onder de knie te ktijgen
<Returner> En eerlijk gezegt heb ik er geen zin in. 14.04  is geen uitnodiging om over te stappen.
<Returner> Ik ben moe en ga slapen...ik hoop wat zinnigs terug te kunnen lezen.
<Cme_> Gmorgen
<Cme_> wat kan ik gebruiken in ubuntu als opnameapparatuur? Ik wil een radio opname opnemen en kunnen bewerken.
<Fermata> Het programma VLC kan streams opslaan in elk gewenst formaat.
<Fermata> Daarna kan je het programma Audacity gebruiken om de sporen te bewerken.
<Cme_> >Fermata Bedankt! ben nog erg ongewend in ubuntu. hoe haal ik software naar voren dat al is voor geinstalleerd?
<Cme_> VLC ben ik aan t downloaden
<Fermata> In de linkerbalk, bovenin, zit een knop met een Ubuntulogo.  Klopt dat?
<Cme_> dash?
<Fermata> Jep.
<Fermata> Als je daarop klikt, krijg je een schermvullend menu met daarin ook een programmalijst.
<Cme_> maar daar zoekt ie niet op naam
<Fermata> Ik werk zelf niet met die desktop, dus je moet even rondkijken.
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Druk dan eens Alt-F2  tegelijk in.
<Fermata> Dan kan je de naam van het programma intikken.
<trijntje> de dash zoekt wel degelijk op naam, waar zou het anders op zoeken?
<Cme_> waar werk jij dan mee? Fermata?
<Fermata> Ik werk met Arch Linux en Xfce.
<Cme_> ik wil Dutch; Flemish language pack for Firefox die is al voor geinstalleerd maar hoe krijg ik die naar voeren?
<Fermata> Ah, die kan je niet naar voren halen.
<Cme_> ah
<Fermata> Als ik me niet vergis zorgt dat pakket voor Nederlandstalige spellingscontrole en de Nederlandse taal in Firefox zelf.
<Cme_> hoe werkt dat dan?
<Fermata> Ik denk dat je in Firefox' instellingen die velden naar Nederlands moet zetten.
<Fermata> ik ga even voor je neuzen.
<Cme_> ik lees graag engels maar t liefst in t nederlands
<trijntje> languagepacks worden gebruikt door programma's voor de nederlandse vertaling van alle tekst, je kan daar zelf niks mee
<Fermata> Hmm, dit weet ik zo niet. Misschien weet trijntje het wel.
<Cme_> hoe frijg ik Firefox in t nederlands?
<trijntje> zoek op 'language' in de Dash
<Cme_> ja dat staat allemaal op Nederlands
<Cme_> Taalondersteuning
<Cme_> ik zal firefox even opnieuw installeren, kijken of t helpt
<trijntje> wat bedoel je precies met 'staat allemaal op Nederlands'?
<Cme_> in ' taalondersteuning' kan je talen boven het Engels zetten, dat heb ik gedaan
<trijntje> heb je opnieuw aangemeld?
<Cme_> ?
<Cme_> oja, ik zal hieruit moeten en deinstalleren...:)
<trijntje> "Wijzigingen worden de volgende keer dat u zich aanmeldt van kracht." staat er toch?
<Cme_> Jaaaaa, t werkte, Firefox nu i t Nederlands:)
<Fermata> :)
<Fermata> Mooi.
<Cme_> VLC? kan ik daar mee opnemen?
<Cme_> k zie alleen afspeel mogelijkheid
<Cme_> ik nl ' t hoorspel Bonita Avenue opnemen..
<Cme_> Kan er geen genoeg van krijgen
<Fermata> In het Media-menu linksboven in zit ook de optie Convert/Save
<Cme_> in de dash: Convert/save intippen geeft niets
<Fermata> Nee, in VLC zelf.
<Fermata> Gewoon met je muis.
<Cme_> k heb alleen de mediaplayer
<trijntje> met de windows toets zoek je in je bestanden en programmas, met de alt toets zoek je in de menu's vna de programma's zelf
<Fermata> Heeft je VLC geen menu dan?
<trijntje> jawel, in de bovenste balk van het scherm
<Fermata> O, ja, Unity.
<Cme_> Ahhh, ik ga even zoeken...;))
<Cme_> Jaa gevonden maar ik denk dat het me niet zal lukken het hoorspel op te nemen
<Cme_> Kennen jullie dat hoorspel? Bonita Avenue?
<Fermata> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord.
<Cme_> De hoofdrollen worden gespeeld door  Jaap Spijkers (Siem Sigerius), Georgina Verbaan (zijn dochter Joni Sigerius), Waldemar Torenstra (haar vriend Aaron Bever), Carine Crutzen (Tineke Sigerius) en Ariane Schluter (Elisabeth Haitink)
<Cme_> met veel muziek fragmenten
<Cme_> nou ja, dat zou ik graag opnemen
<Cme_> http://audio.omroep.nl/ntr/cultuur/bonitaavenue/mp3/01.mp3 Ik heb de mp3 versie gevonden, hoe kan ik dat opnemen?
<Cme_> Wie kan me zeggen hoe ik een mp3 (URL) kan opnemen?
<Fermata> Die kan je downloaden en direct in Audacity openen om hem te bewerken.
<Cme_> Ben aan t zoeken om op te nemen...
<Cme_> weet niet hoe, stom he
<Cme_> ik kan em openenen met Rhythembox, heb ik daar wat aan?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Cme_: kan je een beetje met de terminal overweg?
<Fermata> Open eens een terminal en tik in:
<Fermata> wget http://audio.omroep.nl/ntr/cultuur/bonitaavenue/mp3/01.mp3
<Cme_> Kan ik mp3 openen in Rhythmbox en vervolgens opnemen? b.v. in Audacity
<Fermata> Dan staat-ie in je home-map.
<Cme_> Wat bedoel je?
<Fermata> Je wilt die mp3 toch op je computer hebben, of niet?
<lordievader> Cme_: Via pulsaudio kun je de output van de geluidskaart prima opnemen.
<Cme_> terminal? nee
<Cme_> ik ga de terminal proberen
<Cme_> wget
<Cme_> maar de URL plakken gaat niet in de dash
<Fermata> nee, dat moet je in de terminal doen
<Fermata> :)
<Cme_> ohh :) waar dan?
<Fermata> Tik in de dash eens in:
<Fermata> terminal
<Fermata> en druk dan op Enter.
<Fermata> Dan opent zich een terminal, en kan je wat ik net tikte kopieren/plakken:
<Fermata> wget http://audio.omroep.nl/ntr/cultuur/bonitaavenue/mp3/01.mp3
<Cme_> yessss!!!
<Cme_> wordt opgeslagen
<Cme_> waar staat ie dan?
<Cme_> hoe kan ik zien waar die opgeslagen staat?
<Cme_> ik ben heeeel blij, maar weet alleen nog niet waar ik em kan terugvinden
<Fermata> Hij staat nu in je home-map.
<Fermata> Als je in de dash intikt
<Fermata> nautilus
<Fermata> dan opent je bestandverkenner en zou je hem moeten zien staan.
<Cme_> jaaaa!! je bent een schat!! Fermata
<Cme_> zo waardevol!
<Fermata> :-)
<Cme_> ik ga de andere afleveringen ook binnenhalen, heel snel want het hoorspel is reeds afgelopen..., vandaar
<Cme_> ik gebruik het om inslaap te vallen... heerlijk
<Fermata> Daar heb ik meestal de Canto Ostinato voor.
<Fermata> Of een Tweede Kamer-debat. ;)
<lordievader> Ik gebruik daar boeken voor ;)
<Cme_> Zo, alle 20 afleveringen binnen!!! :-) Probeer het hoorspel van Peter Buwalda! Het beste uigevoerde hoorspel dat ik ooit gehoord heb!
<Cme_> waarschijnlijk blijf je gewoon luisteren
<Cme_> ik bedoel: niet bij in slaap valt
<Cme_> Fermata: hiet val jij bij in slaap? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDCsOL2vBJc&feature=kp
<Cme_> Hoe kan ik leren/ waar kan ik zien welke commando's ik in de terminal kan gebruiken?
<lordievader> Cme_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cme_> dank je >Lordievader Maar ik zie wget daar bv. niet in terug
<Fermata> Cme_: bij het luisteren van de Canto ben ik eens in slaap gevallen.
<Fermata> Gelukkig nooit tijdens het zelf uitvoeren ervan.
<Cme_> als commanda on de terminal
<Fermata> Ik moet even een uurtje of drie weg.
<Fermata> Succes, Cme_!
<Cme_> doeiii
<Cme_> bedankt!
<lordievader> Cme_: Een lijst aan terminal commando's is niet praktisch. Zul je dan ook nergens echt tegen komen. Die lijst komt wel met ervaring.
<eee3> Hallo, ik probeer in libreoffice calc een sheet uit te printen maar die komt heel klein op het A4 document en is niet geheel vullend,
<Korkel> Hallo.
<Kebabfish> hoi
<Fermata> Middag.
<RoxyFlux> Hallo. :3
<Korkel> Langzaam komt de chat tot leven. :P
<RoxyFlux> It´s alive...! (6)
<Kebabfish> ok...
<Fermata> Ja.
<OerHeks> joepie, FCM 85 is uit
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-85/
<yoje4li> hallo
<yoje4li> kan iemand mij helpen?
<trijntje> vast, wat is het probleem?
<yoje4li> ik wil ubuntu installeren via usb nu heb ik zo'n programma ervoor alleen als ik heb in mijn computer doe gebeurt er niks
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-31
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Korkel> Hallo.
<Fermata> o/
<Korkel> Weet iemand iets te doen, verveel me.
<Kebabfish> lekker buiten gaan zitten
<Kebabfish> ga ik ook doen
<Korkel> Ik zit buiten.
<Korkel> Jeej, +25 reputatie.
<lordievader> Korkel: Dit is meer voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, dit kanaal is voor Ubuntu support.
<Korkel> Dit kanaal is dood. ;D
<Korkel> Kan ik de kleuren van gedit aanpassen, naar iets donkers?
<lordievader> Korkel: Dat is fijn, betekent dat Ubuntu werkt :)
<Korkel> In NP++ kon dat ook altijd
<lord4163> Korkel: Ja Oblivion gebruik ik altijd, alhoewel ik Sublime Text voor het meeste gebruik....
<Korkel> afk
<Cme_> Gmiddag!
<Cme_> systeemherstel Gparted, hoe lang duurt dat.
<OerHeks> wat is systeemherstel gparted?
<Cme_> Blad schijf en daar gekozen voor 'poging systeemherstel' o.i.d. maar ik weet niet of het draait.
<Cme_> Gparted is grijs- met ventertje ernaast dat het lang kan duren maar 1 werkt het 2 hoe lang duurt het
<OerHeks> ik ken gparted, maar systeemherstel met gparted ken ik niet.
<OerHeks> hoe lang zal wel afhangen van hoeveel data, en hoe groot de hdd is en hoe traag de hdd is ..
<Cme_> kijk is onder  schijf
<lordievader> Sinds wanneer doet Ubuntu aan systeemherstel?
<OerHeks> gparted > device > attempt data rescue ... geen idee
<lordievader> Zou het een alias voor fsck zijn? Want dan is het best wel lelijk om te zeggen dan het een systeem herstel is.
<OerHeks> lijkt me geen actie voor een installatie, alleen vanaf live-cd ?
<lordievader> Fsck doet ook niet aan gemounte partities checken.
<Cme_> @oerheks Juist, dat bedoel ik. gaat om herstel vd schijf
<lordievader> Cme_: Dat is heel wat anders dan 'systeemherstel'.
<Cme_> maar het is maar een poging..... en duurt heel lang.... en ik kan  niet zien of/wat er gebeurt....
<Cme_> Wat bedoel jij? Lordievader
<lordievader> fsck (filesystem check) is heel wat anders dan een systeemherstel.
<Cme_> oh, data
<Cme_> heb gparted geforceerd afgesloten, Gparted reageerde niet meer
<OerHeks> doe je dit vanuit je installatie?
<lordievader> (g)parted geforceerd afsluiten is nooit een goed idee.
<Cme_> werd een venster vanuit de launcher Gparted, of ik dat wilde bij het sluiten van -
<Cme_> in Ubuntu 12.04, dus waarschijnlijk ook wel in 14.04, zit het programma Schijfgereedschap. Dat heeft o.a. een optie om de gezondheid van een harde schijf te controleren. Je opent het via het typen van de naam in de Dash (dat is het bovenste pictogram in de balk aan de linkerkant van het scherm). In Schijfgereedschap klik je aan de linkerkant van het venster op de bewuste harde schijf en daarna aan de rechterkant op 'SMART-gegevens'.
<Cme_> rechterkant klikken op 'Zelftest uitvoeren'.
<OerHeks> dat zal alleen werken als s.m.a.r.t. aanstat in je bios
<OerHeks> en hoelang dat duurt, tja, hoe groot is de hdd, hoeveel data, en hoe traag is de hdd ..
<Cme_> misschien dat ook wel, oerheks
<Cme_> maar het werkte, er is 1 slechte sector gevonden, die wil ik graag herstellen maar hoe
<OerHeks> smart hersteld de sector door te verplaatsen naar een gezond stuk, geen interactie vereist dacht ik
<OerHeks> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<Cme_> Oerheks: ? Wikipedia heeft nog geen artikel met de naam "S.M.A.R.T"
<OerHeks> zeker wel, niet mijn fout, van de engelse naar de NL versie geeft hij hier wel een pagina http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<Cme_> Oerheks: I see. Abuis in de Nedl versie
<Cme_> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/05/19/how-to-predict-hard-disk-failure-in-ubuntu-with-3-clicks/
<Cme_> Hoe kom ik in Ubuntu Main Menu -> System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<Cme_> KDe beheer wil administratie toegang
<Kebabfish> welke ubuntu heb je?
<Cme_> 14.04 lts
<Cme_> hoe kom ik aan de bevoegdheid voor KDE
<Cme_> hoe kom ik aan beheerderprivileges
<Kebabfish> met sudo?
<win> hoi
<Guest28158> ik heb een probleem
<Guest28158> zucht
<Guest28158> ik probeer ubuntu optestarten maar hij zegt cdboot error
<Guest28158> halllo?
<ubuntu> hoi
<Guest97260> is hier iemand
<Guest97260> watbetekend cd  boot error
<Guest97260> lordievader oerheks famata ????
<Cme_> Kebabfish: sudo? hoe dan?
<Guest97260> vanaf opstarten
<Guest97260> zucht
<Guest97260> ik ga effe naar de wc
<Guest97260> ???
<Kebabfish> Cme_: je hebt kubuntu 14.04 en wilt wat precies doen?
<lord4163> Cme_: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<Cme_> KDE uitvoeren
<Cme_> maar ik heb geen beheerdersprivileges
<Cme_> kebabfish:
<Cme_> lord4163: bedankt maar na de al de paketten nog geen toegang tot KDE
<OerHeks> kubuntu uitvoeren? uitloggen, desktop wjzigen en inloggen ?
<lord4163> Cme_: KDE uitvoeren, snap het ook niet echt hoor?
<Kebabfish> ik ook niet
<OerHeks> Ik wel .. ow wacht, nee ik ook niet.
<Cme_> hebben jullie ook geen rechten in KDE?
<OerHeks> je eerste account die je maakt tijdens installatie heeft alle rechten die je nodig hebt.
<OerHeks> ja dus.
<lordievader> Cme_: Wil je KDE installeren?
<Cme_> die
<Cme_> KDE is geinstalleerd. heb  een afbeelding in t forum gezet, bij software
<lordievader> Cme_: Dus wat is het probleem?
<lord4163> Lol, hij heeft het over KDE partitiebeheerder en niet KDE.
<kebabfish> aha
<Korkel> wb.
<lordievader> lord4163: Aha, dat was bij mij niet naar voren gekomen.
<lord4163> lordievader: stond op het forum ;)
<kebabfish> aha
<Korkel> Bye.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-01
<robert72> iemand hier die bekend is met een bug op 14.04 met een seagate expesnion drive (2tb) ?
<lordievader> Wat voor een bug?
<robert72> op het moment dat je een grote file kopieerd naar de drive wodt het geheugen daarna niet meer vrijgegeven tot je je de expesnion drive unmount en daarna weer mount. Je bent gewwon je ram geheugen kwijt
<lordievader> Je hebt het niet over cache?
<robert72> nope...je kunt het zien in top
<lordievader> Het lijkt mij dat het hier om cache draait, iets dat heel normaal is. http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<robert72> ik kopieer een iso van mijn ssd naar de seagte..bam alle geheugen vol (32 GB ram) ...unmount de seagte...geheugen weer vrij
<lord4163> omg wat hebben ze met de adresbalk gedaan in chrome 35? Koeienletters?
<lordievader> lord4163: Dit is niet het kanaal om over Chrome te gaan klagen.
<lord4163> ouwe zeur
<lordievader> Zo oud ben ik nou ook weer niet ;)
<lord4163> Idioten dat ze zijn, blijf gewoon lekker bij GTK, nu hebben ze Chrome ook verpest....
<Cme624> Hoi Met Gparted probeer ik een partitie te verschuiven. Stuit ik op: gparted libparted bug tegengekomen! wat kan ik doen?
<trijntje> Cme624: wat is de bug?
<Cme624> een venstertje met: gparted libparted bug tegengekomen invoer-/uitvoer fout tijdens het lezen van /dev/sda
<Cme624> heb al opnieuw geprobeerd, maar stuit op dezelfde bug. Van tevoren was de partitie geformateerd.
<trijntje> dat is geen bug in gparted, dat betekend dat de schijf niet gelezen kan worden
<trijntje> waarom wil je trouwens een partitie verplaatsen als je de schijf net geformatteerd hebt?
<Cme624> oh, ik kan , negeren', helpt dat?
<trijntje> nee
<trijntje> wat probeer je precies te doen?
<Cme624> heb een vrije partitie nodig, meer dan 4 gaat niet
<trijntje> dan moet je de 4e een extended partition maken
<trijntje> kan je een schermafdruk van gparted maken en hier plaatsen? http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Cme624> Graag, het is een soep zootje aan t worden, bedankt!
<Cme624> duurt mischien ff, is op andere pc
<Cme624> ik krijg een gerapporteerde aanvalpagina melding
<Cme624> trijntje:
<trijntje> dat is raar, ik zie het ook
<trijntje> nouja, je kan het ook op een andere site zetten, dat maakt niet uit
<Cme624> als ik de image op t ubunt forum zet?
<Cme624> trijntje: ?
<trijntje> dat is niet echt de goede plek daarvoor
<trijntje> http://imagebin.ca/
<Cme624> heb het ondertussen geupload naar het forum: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=84825.msg914267#new
<trijntje> ok, en wat wil je precies doen?
<trijntje> ik zie dat je alleen ubuntu op die pc hebt, geen windows?
<Cme624> weten wat ik met die 'bug' moet doen, afbreken of negeren, tijdens het verschuiven vd partitie
<trijntje> negeren gaat niet helpen. Welke partities probeer je te verschuiven?
<Cme624> nee die heeft een 1 foute sector en doet t niet (meer)
<Cme624> dev/sda2 naar links
<trijntje> sda2 is toch al helemaal links?
<trijntje> en ik zie geen partitie waar windows op zou kunnen staan, tenzij het op de datapartitie staat
<Cme624> is nog niet voltooid
<Cme624> ik stuit nl op de bug melding
<trijntje> doe maar afbreken, dat lijkt me veiliger
<Cme624> klopt W7 C: heb ik geformateerd
<Cme624> afbreken doe ik, duurt alleen een tijd, geeft 2 uur aan :-(
<trijntje> ja, het verplaatsen van partities is traag traag traag
<trijntje> maar wat is het einddoel dat je wilt bereiken?
<Cme624> 1 partitie voor Boot (?) 2 voor W7 3 voor data 4 Ubuntu ik wilde een extra voor L Mint
<Cme624> op de HDD
<Cme624> maar meer dan 4 parities gaat niet
<trijntje> je hebt er nu toch ook meer dan 4?
<Cme624> dan de Recovery maar weg en de ongebruikte verdelen
<trijntje> het makkelijkste lijkt me dan om een backup van alle data te maken (ik hoop dat je dat al hebt gedaan voordat je partities ging verplaatsen), alles wissen en dan eerst win7 installeren, daarna linux
<Cme624> nee 4
<Cme624> sda4 heeft zichzelf onderverdeeld in nog 3 delen Na installatie Ubuntu
<Cme624> ubuntu gaan gebruiken door crash W7
<trijntje> ja, dus als je windows 7 installeert en daarna de helft van de schijf een 'extended partition' maakt (zoals sda4) kan je daar zoveel partities in maken als je wilt
<Cme624> maar de foute sector en de bug melding dan?
<trijntje> welke foute sector? Je kan de gezondheid van de harddisk met het programma 'schijven' controleren
<Cme624> dat blijft een probleem met mijn pc
<Cme624> heb ik gedaan
<Cme624> SMART
<Cme624> daar kwam de ene foute sector in voor
<trijntje> en wat was de totaalbeoordeling van de schijf?
<Cme624> op de partitie (denk ik) waar Win stond
<Cme624> dat weet ik niet meer, geen image gemaakt, vergeten
<trijntje> de totaalbeoordeling van de schijf in SMART
<Cme624> blijft dat evt staan?
<Cme624> heb em
<Cme624> was succesvol
<Cme624> drempelwaarde niet overschreden
<trijntje> ok, dan is de harddisk nog goed
<Cme624> schijf in orde 1 foute sector
<trijntje> ik zie 'foute sector' helemaal niet staan bij SMART Attributes, wat is de ID vna die melding?
<Cme624> sorry, ik bebrijp je niet
<trijntje> waar zie je staan dat er 1 foute sector is?
<Cme624> SMART-gegevens en zelftest
<trijntje> ik neem aan dat de harddisk 1 foute sector wel aankan dan
<Cme624> van ' Schijven' in Ubuntu
<Cme624> zou het die bug kunnen zijn?
<Cme624> die foute sector?
<trijntje> geen idee
<Cme624> nou alles formateren en W7 proberen te installeren? dan Linux?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> na het installeren van win7 kan je via gparted van de rest van de schijf een extended partition maken, en daarin kan je dan zoveel partities maken als je wilt
<Cme624> m
<Cme624> je bedoelt: Gparted op usb?
<Cme624> want die is nl geformateerd
<trijntje> ja, gewoon de installatie-usb van linux mint of ubuntu
<Cme624> oke, die staan op usb
<Cme624> gparted niet apart
<Cme624> bem je geintereseerd hoe de schijven er nu bij staan? na t afbreken?
<Cme624> is niet belangrijk
<Cme624> bedankt, ik kan aan de slag....
<Cme624> langdurig aan de slag
<trijntje> ok, succes er mee, vergeet geen backup te maken
<Cme624> tnx
<Cme624> trijntje: nog 1 vraag voor ik begin - raadt je aan te formatteren
<Cme624> vanuit Windows?
<trijntje> ik denk niet dat dat uitmaakt, maar ik heb windows nog nooit gebruikt om te formatteren
<OerHeks> windows formatteert geen ext4
<Bram_> hoi
<Bram_> Ik lees nu de sensors van mijn systeem uit en daar staan zo veel alarmen bij is dat normaal en is hier wat tegen te doen? Pc werkt overigs perfect
<Bram_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7566834/
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe ik phpmyadmin installeer in Ubuntu?
<Korkel> Op de LOC?
<trijntje> Korkel: LOC?
<Korkel> Localhost
<trijntje> Zit het niet gewoon in de warmwaterbronnen?
<trijntje> Stomme autocorrect, softwarebronnen natuurlijk
<trijntje> apt://phpmyadmin
<Korkel> Dat is geïnstalleerd.
<trijntje>  Mooi zo
<Korkel> Maar wanneer ik naar http://localhost/phpmyadmin ga krijg ik een 404
<Korkel> Nu een 403 error.
<Fermata> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10111455/i-cant-access-http-localhost-phpmyadmin
<Korkel> Helpt me niet.
<Korkel> Heb geen toegang tot de map /phpmyadmin
<Fermata> Hoe staan de bestandsrechten?
<Korkel> Hoe kan ik dat precies controleren?
<Korkel> Eigenaar: Aanmaken/verwijderen
<Korkel> groep (root) en anderen: gebruiken
 * rvdv /phpmyadmin moet een alias zijn gedeclareerd in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf
<Korkel> What the..
<rvdv> :-) ... als ik /phpmyadmin tiep aan het begin van de zin krijg ik een unknown command van irc turg
<rvdv> :-)
<rvdv> terug
<Fermata> /say
<Fermata> ;)
<rvdv> OK
<Korkel> Maar, ik snap niet wat je bedoeld.
<rvdv> /phpmyadmin moet een alias zijn gedeclareerd in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf
<rvdv> Oh .. /me en /say is het zelfde?
<Korkel> En nu snap ik niet wat je bedoeld..
<Korkel> test
 * Korkel test
<Fermata> rvdv: nee.
<Korkel> . /say is wat anders.
<Korkel> rvdv, heb je Teamviewer? Zodat je me kan helpen?
<rvdv> Nope / sorry
<rvdv> trouwens ik ben onder debian en kijk op mijn kubuntu partitie hoe het daar is opgelost ...
<rvdv> in /etc/phmyadmin/apache.conf staat een Alias "Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin"
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567520/
<Korkel> Dat is mijn apache.conf
<rvdv> Dit /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf wordt dan weer via symlinks in /etc/apache2/apache.conf " geinclude
<Korkel> Geen idee, waar ik moet kijken. Ik wil gewoon dat de phpmyadmin werkt.
<rvdv> Ik heb in /etc/apache2/apache.conf ... een lijn die zegt: IncludeOptional conf-enabled/*.conf
<rvdv> in conf-enabled staat een symlink naar phpmyadmin.conf in conf-avaialable, wat weer een symlink is naar ../..phpmyadmin/apache2.conf
<rvdv> ../../phpmyadmin/apache2.conf ... is dus /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf
<Korkel> Ik snap er niets van.
<rvdv> Als een van die symlinks er dus niet is dan wordt de Alias niet aangemaakt en wordt http//localhost/phpmyadmin niet gevonden ...
<Korkel> Ik snap het nog steeds niet hoor, sorry.
<rvdv> Kijk even in de directories /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/ en /etc/apache2/conf-available/
<rvdv> Staan daar bestanden (symlinks) met de naam phpmyadmin.conf
<Korkel> hoe kan ik dat doen?
<rvdv> Uuh ... open een terminal?
<Korkel> Ja, heb ik
<rvdv> tiep "ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/" ....... zonder aanhalingstekens welteverstaan
<Korkel> en dan cd /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/
<Korkel> en dan ls ?
<Korkel> Wat is die -l precies?
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$ ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/
<Korkel> totaal 0
<Korkel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 mei 31 20:31 charset.conf -> ../conf-available/charset.conf
<Korkel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 jun  1 16:04 javascript-common.conf -> ../conf-available/javascript-common.conf
<Korkel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 mei 31 20:31 localized-error-pages.conf -> ../conf-available/localized-error-pages.conf
<Korkel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 mei 31 20:31 other-vhosts-access-log.conf -> ../conf-available/other-vhosts-access-log.conf
<Korkel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 mei 31 20:31 security.conf -> ../conf-available/security.conf
<Korkel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 mei 31 20:31 serve-cgi-bin.conf -> ../conf-available/serve-cgi-bin.conf
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$ ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-available/
<Korkel> totaal 24
<Korkel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  315 jan  3 15:48 charset.conf
<Korkel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  127 aug 11  2013 javascript-common.conf
<Korkel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3224 jan  3 15:48 localized-error-pages.conf
<Korkel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  189 jan  3 15:48 other-vhosts-access-log.conf
<Korkel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2190 jan  3 15:48 security.conf
<Korkel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  455 jan  7 14:23 serve-cgi-bin.conf
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$
<rvdv> Liever niet hier plakken maar via pastebin doen
<rvdv> Eigenlijk moeten die symlinks automatisch aangemaakt worden
<rvdv> Maar kan je oplossen door en ze zelf aan te maken .... cd /etc/apache2/conf-available/ ...... ln -s ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf phpmyadmin.conf
<rvdv> cd ../conf-enabled/
<rvdv> ln -s ../conf-available/phpmyadmin.conf phpmyadmin.conf
<Korkel> kan geen symbolische koppeling ‘phpmyadmin.conf’ aanmaken: Bestand bestaat al
<rvdv> Oh .. .die zag ik er niet tussen staan
<rvdv> als je ls -l doet in /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/ ... zie je dan phpmyadmin.conf ?
<Korkel> Nee.
<rvdv> maar ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-avaiable/ laat wel een phpmyadmin.conf zien?
<rvdv> * /etc/apache2/conf-available/
<Korkel> Afbeeldingen: opdracht niet gevonden
<Korkel>  ?
<rvdv> ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-available/
<rvdv> bij mij laat dat zien "phpmyadmin.conf -> ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf"
<rvdv> Wat betekent dat phpmyadmin.conf een symlink is naar ../../apache.conf
<rvdv> ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf bedoel ik
<rvdv> ../../ betekent twee directories omhoog in de directory structuur
<Korkel> pff, ik snap er niets van hoor
<rvdv> OK ... wat alleen van belang is: laat  "ls -l /etc/apache2/conf-available/" je een phpmyadmin.conf symlink zien
<Korkel> Nee.
<rvdv> En toch krijg je een fout melding dat de symlink er al is als je die probeert aan te maken
<Korkel> Blijkbaar. :(
<rvdv> Als ik trouwens een symlink probeer te maken en die is er al krijg ik niet een foutmelding dat het bestand er al is maar een permission denied"
<Korkel> :s
<Korkel> :$
<rvdv> Ik heb Engels als taal instelling
<Korkel> Nederlands hier.
<rvdv> Ik vind het maar raar ... misschien kan je phpmyadmin opnieuw installeren en worden je benodigde symlinks wel aangemaakt ... dan apache opnieuw starten en wie weet werkt het dan wel
<trijntje> Volgens Google is het super makkelijk in te stellen, heb je wel apache geïnstalleerd?
<trijntje> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-14-04
<rvdv> sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin .......... sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Korkel> Ja, heb zelfs al een phpBB geïnstalleerd
<rvdv> Bij mij werd alles (al die symlinks) via installatie aangemaakt
<trijntje>   pure in plaats van remove
<rvdv> purge
<Korkel> wow, het werkt.
<rvdv> :-)
<rvdv> Yeah
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-25
<rick__> hello
<rick__> someone here?
<trijntje_> rick__: jahoor
<Roxy90> Hi !!
<Fermata> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<SCHAAP137> werken
<SCHAAP137> genoeg weekend gevierd
<Kllaas> Welke optie bij het commando useradd gebruik je om tegelijk een andere shell te specifieren
<lordievader> Kllaas: Heb je de man page gelezen?
<Fermata> Zie man useradd
<Fermata> Daar zie je -s als parameter staat.
<Fermata> staan*
<Fermata> Juist ja.
<lorddd> Goede morgen
<lorddd> ik had een korte vraag
<lorddd> wat houdt  de primary group nummer 100 in (als je een user lid maakt)
<Fermata> lorddd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_identifier -- hier staat het een en ander goed uitgelegd.
<lorddd> Ik begrijp het nog steeds niet, ik ben nog beginner
<Marieke> Kan iemand mij helpen Spotify te installeren op Ubuntu (NB: ik weet echt helemaal niets over linux en ubuntu!)
<Marieke> Ik heb het al verschillende keren geprobeerd met verschillende manuals, maar het is nog steeds niet gelukt :(
<lordievader> Marieke: Spotify biedt een .deb package aan, je hoeft deze alleen te downloaden en te installeren (lees dubbelklick ;) )
<Marieke> En waar vind ik dat?
<Marieke> Want ik heb gedaan wat er op de website van spotify stond en dat werkte niet
<Marieke> Ik heb dit gevolgd: https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/
<Marieke> Maar ik vind nu helemaal niets meer terug op mijn computer van spotify!
<lordievader> Marieke: Dat werkt ook, bij welke stap loopt het stuk?
<marianne> Kan iemand mij vertellen of een HP all in one deskjet 2542 geschikt is en aangesloten kan worden zonder problemen op een Ubuntu 12.04 computer?
<marianne> Dank bij voorbaat voor alle antwoorden...
<marianne> Ik moet namelijk een printer aanschaffen en hoorde ergens dat HP een goed merk is voor Ubuntu maar dat bovengenoemde printer/scanner/kopieerder niet "gepakt" kon worden op Ubuntu 12.04 omdat dit een te oude versie zou zijn....
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-27
<Goudfazant3991> hoe stel ik een tweede mailbox in?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-28
<SCHAAP137> môgge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<SCHAAP137> alles relaxend?
<lordievader> Ik heb koffie ;)
<SCHAAP137> same here
<SCHAAP137> en melk, en krentenbollen
<Dubran> Goedenavond
<Dubran> Ik heb een vraag over ubuntu, wie wil mij helpen?
<OerHeks> Hallo Dubran
<JanC> Dubran: stel je vraag, en misschien kan iemand die beantwoorden
<JanC> en soms duurt het ook wel even voor iemand je vraag ziet, dus wees geduldig  :)
<OerHeks> mja we zijn vandaag snel JanC
<Dubran> Ik ben een kers verse ubuntu gebruiker, mijn vraag is: hoe open ik een programma welke niet in de starter staat
<OerHeks> bovenste icoon: dash, daar vind je alle programma's etc, als je die open hebt, onderaan op witte huisje, dan kom je in programma's
<JanC> Super+A (Super = Ubuntu- of Windows-toets) en dan kan je zoeken op naam of beschrijving
<JanC> of het pictogram linksboven idd.
<OerHeks> eenmaal dat programma open, op icoon klikken met rechter muis, Lock to launcher
<Dubran> hartelijk dank ik ga het proberen
<OerHeks> recente engelse manual https://ubuntu-manual.org/download/14.04e2/en_US/screen
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<koffieboon> Als ik Xubuntu vervang door SolydX, wordt mijn GRUB dan ongemoeid gelaten?
<koffieboon> Ter verduidelijking: Ik heb momenteel Xubunti in Dualboot met Windows
<koffieboon> Windows7
<koffieboon> Xubuntu zou ik nu willen vervangen door SolydX
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-30
<TheEagerPadawan> is er hier iemand die toevallig ook op de hoogte is van yum, ik vroeg me af of yum clean packages kan vergeleken worden met apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> Wat bedoel je met "clean packages kan vergeleken worden met apt-get autoremove" ?
<OerHeks> of packages nog origineel zijn, checksum?
<OerHeks> of met yum packages opschoonen?
<JanC> dat is net de vraag, lijkt me  ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> of die beide commands kunnen vergeleken worden qua functionaliteit
<OerHeks> yum is de redhad version van apt-get idd
<TheEagerPadawan> klopt
<OerHeks> Maar je wilt opschoonen?
<OerHeks> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Upgrading_Fedora_using_yum#3._Clean_Stuff
<TheEagerPadawan> ik vroeg me af of beide commandos het zelfde effect hebben
<TheEagerPadawan> aangezien autoremove normaal gezien de packages verwijderd van je systeem die niet meer nodig zijn
<TheEagerPadawan> aka broken dependencies
<TheEagerPadawan> of hoe ik ze liever noemen zombie packages
<OerHeks> yum kent geen autoremove vziw, wel package-cleanup
<JanC> "broken dependencies" is iets anders :)
<TheEagerPadawan> yup mijn fout
 * TheEagerPadawan zet wat koffie
<OerHeks> ict-olie :-D
<SCHAAP137> dat, is een goed idee
 * OerHeks piept
 * TheEagerPadawan brengt intraveneus ne bakster koffie aan bij oerheks
<TheEagerPadawan> any way ziet er naar uit dat clean de temp files die krijgt bij de installatie van een packet binnenkrijgt buitenschopt
<TheEagerPadawan> en autoremove de packages die geen werk heeft naar de verdoemenis brengt :)
<TheEagerPadawan> documentaties sometimes it could be clearer
<TheEagerPadawan> en oja je heb autoremove in yum
<TheEagerPadawan> juist ne centos'ke opgespint ;)
 * TheEagerPadawan case closed, takes jetpack
<Fermata> Fijn met Arduino en MIDI aan het klooien.
<TheEagerPadawan> ga je het aan een synthensizer hangen ?
<lordievader> Een Arduino kan ook prima voor Synth spelen ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> mjah dacht MIDI => synth heeft midi database => kan je mss daar een mp3 converter tussensteken :)
<TheEagerPadawan> met je arduino mp3 naar midi en dan naar de synth :)
<TheEagerPadawan> whould be geeky cool :)
<Fermata> TheEagerPadawan: het ding hangt aan een synth nu al.
<Fermata> Met knopjes en dingen.
<lordievader> Midi in naar de Arduino is ook leuk.
<Fermata> Uiteindelijk gaat het met reinforced learning leren mooie ambient te maken.
<TheEagerPadawan> darn Oo
<TheEagerPadawan> \O/ <-- yeah geek power
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: live MP3 → MIDI is vziw onmogelijk op een high-end desktop, laat staan op een simpele AVR µC  :P
<JanC> (voor zover het überhaupt mogelijk is...)
<Exbu> Heeft het nog zin om een donatie te doen aan Stichting Ondersteuning Ubuntu-NL? :)
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, waarom denk je van niet?
<OerHeks> Maak wat artwork, help mee vertalen, of een bijdrage in de kosten is zeer prettig.
<Exbu> Twijfelde even op hun nog 'actief' waren, ondanks de mutaties uit 2014. Bij het kopje projecten staat bijvoorbeeld de release party van 2012 als meest recent vandaar :)
<Exbu> Ik help nu mee met de Ubuntu-NL Facebook pagina. Maar wel nog meer gaan bijdragen!
<OerHeks> Ja, met 14.04 is er geen geweest, dat was wel jammer ja
<OerHeks> next lts 16.04 .. of als er animo is met 15,10, nu SystemD zijn intrede heeft gedaan ..
<Exbu> Zal wel leuk zijn, vooral bij lts 16.04.
<SCHAAP137> eindelijk mn font issue met Firefox opgelost
<SCHAAP137> 'sudo chmod -R 755 *' in /usr/share/fonts doen... :{
<OerHeks> Had u zelf fontjes toegevoegd?
<SCHAAP137> yep
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-31
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Doeta> Hoi!
<Doeta> Nou gaaf.
<lordievader> o/
<Fermata> o/
<Doeta> Gaaaf
<Fermata> Welkom hier.
<Doeta> ty
<creeperlwd> i can't click on things when i turn on my pc, but when i run "compiz --replace &" and then "unity --reset" and log out and in i can click on things, i dont want to do that every time i boot up my pc. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472182/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472189/ there are a lot of errors in there, how would i go about fixing tho
<creeperlwd> se? specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472270/
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-30
<Everglades> hallo, is hier iemand online?
<Everglades> is er iemand online die me kan helpen?
<Sling> als je gewoon je vraag stelt dan kan iemand meteen helpen als ie het kanaal bekijkt :)
<Sling> don't ask to ask, ask
<Everglades> oef... ik heb net LUbunut geïnstalleerd op mijn oude laptop en dat werkt perfect. Nu moet ik allerlei software installeren die me toelaat om via eID te werken. Probleem is dat Ubuntu een foutmelding geeft; Ik heb dit reeds op het forum gezet met een foto bij maar kan niet zo lang wachten...
<Everglades> de hoorfding van de foutmelding is "gedij-gtk"
<Everglades> de foutmelding zelf = "Er mag maar één programmatuurbeheerder actief zijn"
<Everglades> "Sluit aub eerst de andere toepassing af (bijv. 'Updatebeheerder', 'aptitude' of 'Synaptic')
<Everglades> Nu de vraag... hoe krijg ik nu de eID deftig geinstalleerd...?
<Sling> wat zijn de handelingen die je hebt uitgevoerd en wat is de foutmelding precies?
<Sling> gedij-gtk zegt me niet zoveel
<Everglades> hoofding foutmelding = gedebi-gtk (rotte spellingscorrector...)
<Sling> hoofding?
<Sling> lijkt me handig om een spellingscorrector uit te zetten op irc :)
<Everglades> handelingen:downlooden versie : eid-archive.deb (DEB, 6.77 KB)
<Everglades> daarna installeren volgens wat Ubuntu zelf aangeeft...
<Sling> dus je hebt een .deb bestand gedownload en deze wil je installeren?
<Sling> dat kan in een terminal met 'sudo dpkg -i /pad/naar/bestand.deb'
<Everglades> hohoho... da's chinees... sorry
<Everglades> LXTerminal?
<Sling> sure
<Sling> zo noemt LXDE het, de desktop manager die Lubuntu gebruikt
<Sling> maar in algemene termen heet dat een terminal :)
<Everglades> ok, ben ik in mee, en ik geef de exacte tekst in die je me opgaf?
<Sling> ja, maar dus wel het goede pad naar het .deb bestand
<Sling> dit zou je eerst kunnen opzoeken met deze commando's:
<Sling> sudo updatedb
<Sling> locate eid-archive.deb
<Sling> dan krijg je het volledige pad naar dat bestand
<Everglades> ik geef sudo updatend in en geef mijn paswoord in
<Everglades> daarna geef ik 'locate eid-archive.deb' in maar hij geeft steeds weer dezelfde regel in ....
<Sling> dan bestaat dat bestand niet
<Sling> weet je zeker dat het precies zo heet?
<Sling> en dat het nog ergens op je systeem staat?
<Everglades> heb juiste naam ingegeven en nu vind die dat wel...
<Sling> ok, dan   sudo dpkg -i   gevolgd door dat hele pad
<Everglades> heb het pakket versleept naar mijn bureaublad en nu vind terminal het wel
<Everglades> please run "rapt-get update"...
<Sling> hij vond het pakket toch al?
<Sling> het is niet handig als je ondertussen andere dingen doet :)
<Everglades> apt-get dus...
<Everglades> hij vond het pakket eerst niet ... dus heb ik dat versleept naar het bureaublad en nu vindt ie het wel...
<Sling> 12:57:56 < Everglades> heb juiste naam ingegeven en nu vind die dat wel...
<Sling> wat bedoelde je daar dan?
<Everglades> bij de naam moest ook nog "-2016.2_all' staan...
<Everglades> nu geeft hij de melding: "Please run 'apt-get update' followed by 'apt-get install eid-mw eid-viewer' to instap middleware and the viewer
<Everglades> geef ik gewoon "apt-get update" in?
<Sling> ja, wel met sudo ervoor
<Sling> want ik ga er vanuit dat je niet als 'root' bent ingelogd of de terminal als root gestart hebt
<Everglades> dus:  "sudo rapt-get update"
<Everglades> cool; done... next
<Everglades> pakketlijsten zijn ingelezen
<Everglades> geef ik nu 'sudo apt-get install eid-mw' in?
<Sling> sudo apt-get install eid-mw eid-viewer
<Sling> (je kan meerdere pakketten tegelijk installeren)
<Everglades> fuck... dat geeft hier mega veel Vereisten en aanbevelingen op...
<Sling> dat kan
<Sling> als er nog niet veel software geinstalleerd is op het systeem kan het zijn dat je een heleboel algemene pakketten moet installeren
<Everglades> ok, ben dus nog effe bezig... ;-)
<Everglades> maar is wel een uitdaging:-)
<Sling> nou ja, je hoeft er zelf niks voor te doen :)
<Everglades> wie dan wel?
<Sling> de package manager, apt
<Sling> die zoekt welke pakketten er nodig zijn en installeert ze voor je
<Everglades> melding: 'u kunt best 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren zonder pakketten op te geven...?
<Everglades> geef ik dat dan in?
<Everglades> met sudo voor dus...
<Sling> hij is klaar met de rest?
<Everglades> denk het wel ja...
<Everglades> staat terug op de standaard lijn...
<Sling> ok, dan inderdaad nog sudo apt-get -f install
<Sling> dan kijkt hij of er nog dingen incompleet zijn etc.
<Everglades> volop bezig nu... ben wel blij dat je me hier bij helpt... nu al ben dikke merci!!!
<Everglades> done...
<Everglades> terug op standaardlijn van de naam @ computernaam....
<Sling> dan zou het pakket nu geinstalleerd moeten zijn
<Everglades> ok, ik kijk nu overal maar vind de eID software niet om op te starten... bedoel dus een icoontje...
<Sling> ik weet ook niet wat het pakket verder doet of hoe je het start
<Sling> je kan kijken of je vanaf de terminal iets met eid kan starten?
<Sling> eid<tab> dan zie je wel welke commando's je kan geven die met eid beginnen
<Everglades> aha... moest eerst nog de installatie opgang brengen via 'sudo apt install id-utils'
<Everglades> verdorie he...
<Everglades> nog steeds niet te vinden op de laptop...
<Everglades> als ik 'eid'+tab ingeef krijg ik volgende melding : 'eid: can't locate 'ID' : Bestand of map bestaat niet'
<JanC> Everglades: waarvoor heb je dat nodig?
<Everglades> hoe bedoel je Jan?
<JanC> als het voor inloggen op een website is, start dan firefox
<Everglades> juist!!
<Everglades> ju... ben compleet tureluurs nu...
<JanC> je moet normaal ook nog een extensie installeren in firefox dan
<Everglades> zijnde ...
<JanC> "belgium eid"
<JanC> weet je hoe je addons installeert in firefox?
<JanC> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/belgium-eid/?src=userprofile
<Everglades> ja heb dat geïnstalleerd maar nu zegt Firefox dat hij twijfelt of ik eID Missleware heb geïnstalleerd. Heb dat net allemaal gereld samen met Sling hier...
<Everglades> Middleware dus...
<JanC> werkt het programma eid-viewer
<JanC> of hoe heet dat ook alweer
<Everglades> dat is het m net.. er is geen viewer te zien bij toepassingen of waar dan ook; heb alles gedaan volgens wat Terminal en Sling hier vertelden...
<Everglades> no stress...
<Everglades> komt wel goed...
<Sling> Everglades: maar wat gebeurt er dan als je eid-viewer als opdracht geeft in je terminal?
<JanC> moment, ik installeer alles ook even weer
<JanC> Everglades: weet je welke kaartlezer je hebt?
<Everglades> VASCO
<JanC> oh, doen die ook eID kaartlezers?
<JanC> ik ken ze van die bank-apparaatjes
<Everglades> heb dat al lang en werkt perfect...
<JanC> werkt perfect onder windows of zo bedoel je, of ook onder linux?
<JanC> is dat apparaat nu aangesloten, en kaart er in?
<JanC> en firefox herstart na installeren van die addon?
<Everglades> windows, zat met een oude VISTA laptop die ik nu naar Linux heb over gezet...
<JanC> heb je pcscd & libacr38u geïnstalleerd staan?
<Everglades> ook na herstarten van Firefox, melding = 'Configuratie voor de Belgische elektronische identiteitskaart is mislukt. Is de  eID Middleware geïnstalleerd?'
<Everglades> met link om eID Middleware te downloaden
<JanC> wart gebruik je normaal om software te installeren?
<JanC> wat *
<Everglades> heb Ubuntu sinds vandaag geïnstalleerd en wou dat doen via standaard pakketinstalleerder. Dat ging niet, dus ging ik op zoek naar oplossing... en kwam hier op forum uit.
<Everglades> Heb dan een chat begonnen en Sling hielp me heel goed. Alles ging vlot via LXTerminal
<Everglades> Maar nu werkt het dus niet ...
<Everglades> weet ook niet op herstarten het 'probleem' zou oplossen...
<JanC> ik weet niet wat het standaard programma is in Lubuntu  :-/
<JanC> anyway
<Everglades> Gedij pakketinstalleerder
<Everglades> Gdebi pakketinstalleerder
<JanC> Gedebi is enkel als je op een .deb klikt
<JanC> gdebi, sorry
<JanC> doe eens: sudo apt-get install pcscd libacr38u
<Everglades> bezig...
<Everglades> done
<JanC> eventueel kaartlezer uittrekken en weer inpluggen & firefox herstarten; werkt het dan?
<JanC> als dat niet lukt zou ik ook eens proberen laptop herstarten...
<JanC> oh, en waar test je dat?
<Everglades> mag ik terminal gewoon sluiten of met QUIT?
<JanC> terminal sluiten hoeft niet echt, maar mag
<Everglades> test met netwerkkabel in geplugd
<JanC> netwerkkabel?
<Everglades> Wou voorlopig alleen via kabel in orde brengen om daarna naar WIFI over te stappen...
<Everglades> internetkabel...
<Everglades> ok, ga herstarten...
<JanC> ik bedoel waar (welke site) test je je kaart?
<JanC> het programma "eid-viewer" zou je ook in een terminal moeten kunnen starten trouwens
<JanC> dan zou je toch al moeten kunnen zien of de drivers werken
<Everglades> test de kaartlezer op www.socialsecurity.be
<Everglades> wat geef ik in in terminal? 'sudo eid-viewer' ?
<JanC> zonder sudo
<JanC> op http://test.eid.belgium.be/faq/faq_nl.htm#Firefox_Instellen_voor_eID als je naar beneden scrollt zie je nog een stukje onder de hoofding "Optioneel: Configuratie certificaten" die misschien ook nodig is...
<Everglades> opdracht niet gevonden...
<JanC> oh, dan heb je het gewoon niet geïnstalleerd...
<JanC> is daar iets fout gegaan dus
<JanC> heb je een programma voor software installeren of updaten open staan?
<Everglades> wacht: nog eens proberen met 'sudo apt-get install eid-mw eid-viewer'
<Everglades> YEAH!!! werkt
<Everglades> heb nochtans daarstraks net hetzelfde gedaan en toen niet...
<Everglades> nu zie ik beide progamma's ok staan bij hulpmiddelen...
<Everglades> wat is eID Middleware eigenlijk?
<JanC> dat is de software die andere programma's zoals eid-viewer & firefox gebruiken
<JanC> soort drivers als je wil  :)
<JanC> werkt eid-viewer nu?
<Everglades> yes !!! Thanks!!! Top kerels jullie!
<Everglades> maar werkt niet op website...
<Everglades> grrrrrrr
<JanC> firefox herstart?
<JanC> er staat overigens nog mogelijk interessante info op http://test.eid.belgium.be/faq/faq_nl.htm
<Everglades> GELUKT!!!!!
<JanC> maar als het gelukt is: \o/
<Everglades> was de juiste volgorde van handelen... firefox opstarten en naar website gaan, aardreader insteken, paspoort inlezen, token ingeven en .... binnen!!!!
<Everglades> Me so very happy!!!
<Everglades> THANKS 2 U BOTH!!!
<JanC> good luck met de rest van wat je moet doen  :)
<Everglades> ik ga af en toe wel eens moeten binnen wippen voor hulp denk ik maar alvast bedankt...!!!!
<JanC> en volgens mij komt lubuntu met een grafisch programma om software te installeren
<Everglades> en vooral... gedaan met mijn oude trage laptop...
<Everglades> en geen nieuwe gekocht!!!
<Everglades> als ik wist van waar jullie waren trakteerde ik een pintje!
<JanC> Brugge  :)
<Everglades> Antwerpen (Wilrijk)
<JanC> da's een beetje ver  :P
<Everglades> maar ni minder gemeende merci!!
<nono_> hello can somebody help me whit a problem lubuntu
<nono_> whene i reboot system halt
<nono_> how can i find the problem
<nono_> anybody
<Maikel> No no no there's no answer in English.  No no no and on the beat of 2unlimited
<OerHeks> nom nom
<JanC> Nomnom: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS-xH24SvTo ?  :)
<OerHeks> ha een regendansje
<OerHeks> wablief? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRs-XNlTnec
<Everglades> ok, ik steek een cd in en audacious begint deze zonder probleem af te spelen. Echter, moet ik mijn ganse muziekcollectie manueel ingeven of is er een mogelijkheid dat de speler deze zelf opzoekt en download?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-31
<Everglades> Heb een probleem, ik sluit mijn externe schijf (Toshiba) aan op mijn laptop en krijg deze foutmelding... wat kan ik doen om deze schijf te kunnen aanspreken als externe schijf?
<Everglades> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/hvk1964/HVK-Toshiba: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/hvk1964/HVK-Toshiba"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<lordievader> Heb je de exfat package(s) geinstalleerd?
<Everglades> nope...
<Everglades> sudo ...?
<lordievader> Everglades: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse
<Everglades> Thanks!!
<Everglades> Geïnstalleerd en werkt perfect! Bedankt!!
<lordievader> Top :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-01
<Bram__> hoi
<Bram__> ik ben bezig met een koppeling van python naar C via een named pipe (fifo) dit werkt eventjes maar dan krijg ik "read: Bad file descriptor" wat doe ik fout volgens jullie?
<Bram__> dit is de code die ik momenteel gebruik
<Bram__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16900106/
<OerHeks> misschien beter een vraag voor #python, Bram__
<sububunt> hulp nodig
<sububunt> pls
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<SCHAAP137> het werd 'm even te veel
<OerHeks> sjorrie ik had niet moeten dreigen met een antwoord
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-02
<Tahr-user> hoi
<Tahr-user> iemand wakeer?
<HVK2610> probleem met SSD te mounten... foutmelding hierbij...
<HVK2610> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/hvk2610/HVK-Toshiba: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/hvk2610/HVK-Toshiba"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<HVK2610> hoe krijg ik dit opgelost?
<HVK2610> Ik weet nu al dat ik de schijf op een foutieve manier heb verwijdert gehad... vandaar de non-zero exit melding...
<JanC> exfat wordt niet standaard ondersteund vanwege Microsoft-patenten, maar je kan het wel installeren
<HVK2610> sudo install exfat?
<JanC> 'exfat-fuse' en 'exfat-utils'
<HVK2610> Hoi JanC,  jij hebt me gisteren ook geholpen... heb ondertussen de 64-bits geïnstalleerd en die oogt véél leuker...
<HVK2610> ik ga er onmiddelllijk mee aan de slag.... tnx!
<JanC> "Everglades"?
<HVK2610> Idd
<HVK2610> Evergaldes is mn gamertag op Xbox...
<JanC> NB: je kan ook grafisch pakketten installeren als je wil  :)
<HVK2610> meaning...
<JanC> met Ubuntu Software of Synaptic
<JanC> als je het liever via de terminal doet is mij dat ook goed overigens, is zoals je zelf liefst wil
<HVK2610> ik vind wel dat bijv. terminal niet zo direct makkelijk te vinden is zoals bijv. in de 32-bits versie...
<HVK2610> moet echt mn weg hiet nog in vinden want is allemaal echt wel nieuw voor mij...
<JanC> ik gebruik altijd Ctrl+Alt+T voor terminal  :)
<JanC> maar dat moet je idd. weten
<HVK2610> Ben nooit echt n Windows fan geweest.... en ken Linux al heel lang, alleen nooit de tijd genomen om dat degelijk te onderzoeken en verkennen
<HVK2610> vk2610@hvk2610-E5214:~$ sudo install exfat-fuse exfat-utils [sudo] wachtwoord voor hvk2610:  install: kan status van 'exfat-fuse' niet opvragen: Bestand of map bestaat niet hvk2610@hvk2610-E5214:~$
<HVK2610> Welk graisch pakket moet ik installeren via Ubuntu Software?
<HVK2610> is ondertussen in orde....
<robb_nl> vraag: als ik een ubuntu samba server wil herinstalleren, hoe kan ik dan het best met /home/samba shares omgaan? Hoe krijg ik de ownership en rechten weer goed na herinstallatie? Is dat dir voor dir handmatig? of kan dat met sambatool?
<robb_nl> Er zijn gelukkig niet zo veel gebruikers, maar stel ik heb 1000+ users.... (met homedirs etc...) hoe is het dan het handigst te regelen?
<Alex________> vraagje weet iemand hoe ik ubuntu 16.1 lts opnieuw kan installeren via internet? na het upgraden zijn er belangerijke updates niet uitgepakt en update werkt ook niet meer ,oeps
<josspyker> netboot installer gebruiken, maar hou het simpel en gebruik de normale iso, is makkelijker
<Alex________> dankjewel josspyker
<Linsy> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-03
<OerHeks> heeft iemand virtualbox werkend met uefi /16.04 ?
<JanC> je bedoelt met UEFI firmware voor de VM?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-04
<lien> iemand hier vanavond ?
<Sling> misschien
<OerHeks> spannend ..
<OerHeks> komen iemand, iedereen en Wie?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-05
<henky39> i
<Kebabfish> o
<henky39> hoi ik heb een ipk url hoe installer ik die
<henky39> dan ben ik uit de brand
<josspyker> probeer je iets op een nas te installeren?
<henky39> nee het is een programa voor iptv dat ik in ubuntu wil installeren
<henky39> ik denk een iets van een media speler of zo
<josspyker> tar downloaden, uitpakken en installerem
<henky39> dat is het juist ik dacht dat het ook wel zo ging maar ik kan de ipk file niet uit pakken
<josspyker> waar heb je dat ding gedownload?
<henky39> voor tv op vkantie
<henky39> gekregen van een kennis
<henky39> maar die krijg ik niet te paken weet niet waar die uit hangt
<OerHeks> normaal is het iets zoals: ipkg install <blabla>.ipk
<OerHeks> ipkg of opkg manager)
<henky39> ik ben nog niet goed in gelezen voor pro gebruik van de terminal
<henky39> maar het is me net gelukt om het uit te pakken ik heb nu een control.tar gz    en  een data.tar gz en een data file debian-binary
<JanC> ben je zeker dat er geen andere manier is om dat te installeren?
<JanC> .ipk pakketten zijn meestal niet bedoeld voor desktops/laptops maar voor NAS of router o.i.d.
<OerHeks> ja mediaplayer, sattelite etc
<OerHeks> openwrt https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/techref/opkg
<henky39> dat is ook wat ik kan vinden
<henky39> ik denk dat i
<henky39> ik denk dat ik het maar op geef die control tar is its van een boot file
<Belt> hallo
<Belt> Kan iemand mij helpen ik wil ubuntu installeren naast windows
<Belt> Maar ik kan niet kiezen in het menu zoals het op de voorbeeld foto`s wel ken
<Belt> weet iemand wat er fout gaat
<Belt> ?
<OerHeks> maak eerst ruimte in windows
<Belt> oke te weinig schijf ruimte
<Belt> ?
<Belt> 269gig over
<JanC> beasty: Windows 10?
<JanC> sorry, Belt ^^^
<Belt> nee windows 7
<JanC> en Windows is correct afgesloten de laatste keer?
<Belt> Gewoon opnieuw opstarten
<Belt> of moet ik hem volledig afsluiten?
<JanC> Windows moet volledig clean afgesloten zijn ja...
<Belt> Ik wil graag Ubuntu of Linux naast mij windows gebruiken. Maar dat wil bij mij niet elke keer als ik hem wil installeren heb ik niet de keuze om windows 7 te behouden kan alleen wissen. Weten jullie misschien wat ik fout doe? Ik heb nog 269 gig over op de C schijf en de ander 114gig
<OerHeks> maak 1 van de 2 partities kleiner, in windows zelf >> Settings -> Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> Storage -> Disk Management -> Shrink Volume   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<OerHeks> en dan start de installer wel denk ik
<Belt> top bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-31
<cat_tech_ntrpris> goeden avond
<cat_tech_ntrpris> ik zit een beetje met een dilemma die denk ik bij meerdere een koord zal strijken
<selckin> flip a coin
<cat_tech_ntrpris> of in ieder geval, meerdere zullen herkennen
<cat_tech_ntrpris> ik word doodmoe van windows, ook al heb je het soms nodig
<cat_tech_ntrpris> en zit er  aan te denken het gewoon compleet achter mij te laten
<selckin> koop nen tablet ne doe die desktop weg
<cat_tech_ntrpris> ik ben een developer , dus die optie heb ik niet echt
<cat_tech_ntrpris> het eerste wat in mij opkwam is helemaal over te gaan op unix varianten
<cat_tech_ntrpris> naast gaming kan ik niet echt op iets komen waarom nog te blijven hangen bij windows, eerlijk gezegd
<cat_tech_ntrpris> heb jij nog een voorbeeld selckin
<SimonNL> voorbeeld waarvan cat_tech_ntrpris
<cat_tech_ntrpris> wat mij doet terug schakelen naar windows
<cat_tech_ntrpris> ik ga binnenkort een nieuw systeem halen en wil denk ik compleet over
<oerheks> je zou terug gaan als je je desktop wilt verkoopen
<cat_tech_ntrpris> ja dat wel, maar dan zou ik hem niet echt gebruiken meer
<cat_tech_ntrpris> een herinstallatie is zo gedaan
<cat_tech_ntrpris> of ze mogen het lekker zelf doen ;)
<cat_tech_ntrpris> hey mensen
<cat_tech_ntrpris> (verkeerd scherm)
<cat_tech_ntrpris> nadat ik intensief de interne werkingen van unix linux  ben tegen gekomen
<cat_tech_ntrpris> maakte dat mij wakker
<cat_tech_ntrpris> iemand ook deze openbaring gehad? :D
<cat_tech_ntrpris> moet toch wel iemand zijn die die passie deelt ?
<oerheks> ja, maar dit is een technisch support kanaal
<cat_tech_ntrpris> bij welk Nederlands ubuntu kanaal kan ik terecht
<oerheks> er is niet echt een discussiekanaal, in het nederlands, meeste gaat via int. engels
 * oerheks gaat op ijsjesjacht
<cat_tech_ntrpris> maakt niet uit, heb zojuist mijn eigen gemaakt
<cat_tech_ntrpris> #Ubuntu-NL-Algemeen
<cat_tech_ntrpris> wil je discussiëren over ubuntu, wees vrij
<cat_tech_ntrpris> express Ubuntu and NL in met hoofdletters , zodat mensen het niet verwarren met dit kanaal :)
<cat_tech_ntrpris> verwacht niet dat het druk word ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-01
<lordievader[m]> Goede morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-03
<sarawara> Weet er iemand hoe ik deze kan spelen? (ubuntu 14.04LTS)
<sarawara> https://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulation/legacy/magnets-and-electromagnets
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-04
<Cat_tech3> middag heren / dames
<Cat_tech3> zou een nieuwe amd ryzen 7 cpu met een 1050 ti kunnen samengaan ivm ubuntu als OS?
<sarawara> nog eens proberen :)
<sarawara> Weet er iemand hoe ik deze kan spelen? (ubuntu 14.04LTS)   https://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulation/legacy/magnets-and-electromagnets
<Cat_tech3> je hebt Sun Java 1.5.0_15 or later
<Cat_tech3> nodig
<Cat_tech3> heeft iemand hier een ryzen 7 cpu of kent iemand?
<sarawara> Cat-tech dat staat erop
<sarawara> Cat_tech3
<Cat_tech3> .jar file downloaden
<Cat_tech3> en in de terminal  naar die map gaan,  dan     java -jar bestand.jar
<sarawara> Cat_tech3 danku :)
<Cat_tech3> graag gedaan
<sarawara> :) nog een prettige avond!
<Cat_tech3> jij ook!
<sarawara> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-29
<arubislander1> !quit
<arubislander> Hallo o/
<arubislander> zijn hier vertegenwoordigers van de Ubuntu NL LoCo aanwezig?
<JanC> arubislander: hangt er van af wat je bedoelt
<JanC> als je een vraag hebt, stel die dan gerust, dan zien we of/hoe we kunnen helpen
<arubislander> Ik ben naar de afgelopen UbuCon Europe geweest in Gijon, Spanje. Daar hebben ze aangekondigt een Ubunt Europe Federation op te gaan starten om o.a. als rechtspersoon te fungeren voor contracten e.d. bij het organiseren van evenementen door LoCo's die niet zelf als rechtspersoon zijn georganiseerd.
<arubislander> Ze zouden ook kunnen helpen bij het organiseren zelf etc.
<arubislander> Maar de reden waarom ik erover begin, is dat ze erg graag een vertegenwoordiging van de diverse Europeesche LoCo's in de het bestuur van de UEF zouden willen hebben zitten.
<arubislander> Er zitten nu mensen van IT, PT, SP, FR en DE in.
<arubislander> Als ik van iemand een email adres zou kunnen hebben, zou ik nadere info daarnaartoe kunnen sturen.
<oerheks> zie de wiki: https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/organisatie/
<arubislander> ik heb al naar de email adressen die ik via die weg ben tegengekomen een bericht gestuurd, maar ik heb na 3 weken nog geen reactie gehad.
<JanC> ook gemeenschapsraad@lists.ubuntu-nl.org & info@lists.ubuntu-nl.org geprobeerd?
<Maikel> lol
<JanC> of het forum, of facebook of zo?
<arubislander> JanC: Ik zit niet op facebook, verder heb ik alle genoemde mogelijkheden geprobeerd.
<arubislander> Alleen twitter nog niet volgens mij.
<arubislander> Maar dat ga ik dan maar doen als ik hier ook bot vang :)
 * JanC weet ook niet meer wie/wat nog wel/niet actief is
<arubislander> Laatste update aan de community pagina is van 2016
<JanC> Facebook lijkt me nog enigszins actief (maar ik heb daar ook geen account...)
<JanC> als jij actief wil zijn mag je het voor mij overnemen  :)
<arubislander> Nee, ik probeer er juist van af te komen :P
<JanC> (maar ik beslis dat niet)
<arubislander> Ook niemand van de LoCo actief bij de vertalers?
<JanC> SWAT: jij nog ergens actief/contact? ^^^
<JanC> arubislander: "de LoCo" is in theorie iedereen die Ubuntu gebruikt  ;)
<arubislander> JanC: idd. Ik bedoel het LoCo bestuur.in dit geval.
<arubislander> Maar daar zeg je idd wat... Er is volgens mij niet gezegd dat iemand van het loco bestuur zitting moet nemen in de UEF, maar wel dat diegene idealiter zou moeten worden voorgedragen door dat bestuur.
<arubislander> *dat=datzelfde
<JanC> bij gebrek aan een actief bestuur...  :)
<Maikel> hehehe
<Maikel> tja, volgens mij waren in het verleden mensen die het stokje wilde overnemen
<Maikel> maar ja..
<Maikel> for the record: ik was het niet
<oerheks> tja, zodra men verkozen is, zie ik ze amper hier..
<arubislander> oerheks: Ik herken je naam van de vertaalteam denk ik. Klopt dat?
<arubislander> s/de/het/
 * arubislander verraadt zijn arubaanse roots...
<oerheks> Ik ben misschien lid, maar heb al jaaren niet vertaald
<arubislander> Ah... ja, op een gegeven moment is het welletjes geweest, kan ik me voorstellen.
<SimonNL> zou je zomaar kunnen denken arubislander
<SimonNL> arubislander verraadt zijn arubaanse roots...  <=
<SimonNL> Eilander maar niet uit de wadden zee
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-30
<arubislander> SimonNL: hehehe :)
<SimonNL> das lekker op tijd
<arubislander> Jij was offline toen ik het las, en nu kijk ik weer toevallig en je bent er.
<SimonNL> AH
<arubislander> dus reageer ik nu pas. :)
<SimonNL> snap em
<arubislander> Maar mag ik nu dus concluderen dat de LoCo raad geen aanwezigheid heeft in deze chat?
<SimonNL> geen idee
<arubislander> :-(
<arubislander> Ik zal mijn zoektocht dan voortzetten. Maar blijk ook hier als niemand dat erg vindt, is een lekker rustig hoekje van IRC :D
<SimonNL> Ach af en toe wordt er eens wat gezegd
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-31
<arubislander> Goedemorgen deze morgen. Is het daar net zo grijs als hier?
<GvanR> Hallo, goedemiddag, Ik krijg op scans met CanoScan Lide 200 brede verticale strook. Dit is begonnen na installatie van ubuntu 18.04 en nog gecheckt op oudere ubuntu-versies. Daar geen probleem. Alle scannersoftware uit het pakket ' Ububtu Software "  geeft cdie strook. Enig idee waar dat aan kan liggen en hoe het is op te lossen?
<arubislander> Kijk hier eens: https://askubuntu.com/questions/996666/canon-canoscan-lide-200-scans-with-a-black-bar/1003753
<arubislander> De oplossing lijkt te zijn een ouder versie van Sane te compileren, daar deze niet in de repo's meer staat.
<arubislander> Lijkt erop dat een snap package hiervan maken een goed idee zou zijn.
<arubislander> De oudere versie bedoel ik. Uiteraard zit er een nieuwere versie in de repo's maar die geeft juist het beschreven probleem.
<GvanR> Dank voor de reacties. Ik ga proberen de adviezen op te volgen. moet nog wel even uitzoeken hoe een ' snap package '  te maken. kom ik daar niet uit dan kom ik hier wel weer om raad vragen. Nogmaals dank.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-06-02
<xanfoppe> hallo
<xanfoppe> ik heb een vraag over de installatie van mijn nieuwe ubuntu live cd
<xanfoppe> kreeg een foutmelding bij het opstarten
<xanfoppe> No Irq handler for vector.... en... Could not find/resolve named package element...
<debiantux[m]> toevallig een asus?
<xanfoppe> een oude athlon amd processor
<debiantux[m]> ik vond zo snel alleen deze link: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234983
<xanfoppe> oh dank je
<xanfoppe> ben helaas een newbie
<xanfoppe> zie al meteen dat ik dit niet ga begrijpen
<xanfoppe> ik zag ook nog ergens een bericht dat een micro update niet geinstalleerd zou kunnen zijn
<xanfoppe> in ieder geval dat zou het kunnen betekenen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-06-03
<wasted> g'navond
<wasted> 18.04 ^^
<wasted> specialleke dienen live installer
<wasted> 'k vond em strak maar 'k merkte de voordelen niet echt op
<PeterScholtens[m> Ik denk ook niet dat ik een direkte reden heb om over te stappen, maar dat je weer nieuwere versies van LibreOffice etc hebt is wel fijn.
<wasted> ah wacht
<wasted> 'k was nie duidelijk genoeg
<wasted> 18.04 live server
<wasted> 'k vond de layout wel strak
<wasted> maar 'k had idioot veel werk na de installatie om de rest te installeren
<PeterScholtens[m> Oh, ik zou verwachten dat de server niet eens een GUI heeft, maar puur command line. Een tijd niet geprobeerd.
<wasted> ja is ook zo... puur command line
<wasted> 'k dacht... 'k ga nog ies nuttig doen en een andere pc pakken als server want die rackserver die maakt gewoon teveel kabaal :)
<PeterScholtens[m> De desktop variant valt reuze mee. Heb het al draaien op een laptop.
<wasted> en ineens 18.04 erop
<wasted> weer mee met de tijd :)
<wasted> op de site krijg je standaard de live server
<wasted> de debian installer stond elders
<wasted> kwam ik zonet achter
<PeterScholtens[m> https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop     ?
<wasted> desktop boeit me niet te hard ;)
<PeterScholtens[m> Te veel kabaal? Dan veel dissipatie blijkbaar. Kloksnelheid van het moederbord lager zetten als dat kan.
<wasted> das zo'n 2u dell poweredge... die ventilators geven te veel en dat ding staat in een niet gekoelde ruimte onder het dak
<wasted> in de winter is het nog cava maar in de zomer...
<PeterScholtens[m> In de kelder zetten? Altijd 15 graden, naast de cava.
<PeterScholtens[m> Ik zoek zelf nog en low power server, maar meestal wordt het piekvermogen gegeven: https://system76.com/servers/jackal-1u
<wasted> hier is geen kelder :)
<wasted> 'k heb nog een powerdell 2950 staan met 16 gb ram
<wasted> maakt wel veel lawaai
<PeterScholtens[m> Fanless: https://tuxedocomputers.com/de/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Computer-/-PCs/Mini-Systeme.tuxedo
<PeterScholtens[m> ik heb ooit wel eens low noise fans besteld voor een Desktop CPU. Dat hielp flink. Maar ik weet niet of een server  per definitie maximaal blaast.
<wasted> https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/store_files/1/images/product_images/popup_images/30551.jpg
<wasted> best grappige foto die
<wasted> de desktop pc's hebben watercooling en een paar stille fans
<wasted> 'k wil eigenlijk een andere pc aankopen om die als server te gebruiken
<PeterScholtens[m> Dat de server stil moet zijn lijkt me geen gebruikelijke eis. Dat is meer een desktop requirement. Reken nij server op extreem snelle HDD, dus herrie, maximale ventilatie, dus herrie etc.
<PeterScholtens[m> Deze is helemaal zonder fan: https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/de/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Computer-/-PCs/Intel-Systeme/TUXEDO-InfinitySilent-v8-passiver-Kleinst-PC-Six-Core-Energiespar-CPUs-bis-Intel-Core-i7-VESA-Halterung-bis-4-HDD/SSD-bis-32GB-DDR4-RAM.tuxedo
<wasted> ziet er nog strak uit
<wasted> met de i7 gaat ie toch warm komen denk ik
<wasted> een i3 vind ik wat zonde
<PeterScholtens[m> Zit er zelf over na te denken om die voor matrix server te gebruiken. Wel een speciale long life SSD disk in dat geval.
<PeterScholtens[m> CPU throttling vermoed ik. Te warm, klok omlaag.
<wasted> pc met watercooling zal ook wel naar behoren werken denk ik
<wasted> nuja... dat is voor later
<wasted> pc's zijn ook niet echt goedkoop
<wasted> goede merk pc's dan
<PeterScholtens[m> Inclusief mezelf ken ik vier tevreden gebruikers.
<wasted> msi + amd = goedkoop ( maar kwalitatief minderwaardig imo )
<PeterScholtens[m> Nee, wel kwaliteit.
<wasted> ik prefereer intel en asus
<wasted> heb ik nog nooit miserie mee gehad
<wasted> maar die dingen zijn echt wel overpriced
<wasted> ik denk dat ik voor 654 euro ook wel al een redelijk systeem in elkaar kan steken
<PeterScholtens[m> Nou, dan kun je een concurrerende webshop starten.
<wasted> alternate ;)
<wasted> die zitten wel redelijk met prijzen
<PeterScholtens[m> Zie ook dat ze android pc's hebben, lijkt me niks. Maar die zonder OS zijn inderdaad ook interessant. Maar zoals gezegd, ik maak me vooral zorgen over vele rewrites bij een SSD.  Goede lifetime vind ik belangrijk.
<oerheks> white spots komen haast niet meer voor
<wasted> zelfbouw pc éh ;)
<wasted> losse onderdelen en zelf monteren
<wasted> ik merkte net op dat bij de debian installer van ubuntu 18.04 server geen gegevens meer gevraagd worden voor sql root gebruiker als je lamp mee aanduid tijdens de installatie
<PeterScholtens[m> Drive writes per day (DWPD), Total bytes written (TBW) en Mean time between failures (MTBF) zijn de specificaties waar je op kunt letten.
<wasted> zover ben ik er niet mee bezig
<wasted> 't is hobby server gedoe
<wasted> zolang m'n cloud en nest blijft draaien vind ik het ok
<wasted> <= dezen is ook weg :)
<wasted> 'laterz.
<JanC> de (alternatieve) debian installer of the nieuwe installer
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-27
<Remy^> bestaat er een booster of soort van booster voor koptelefoon, kep net een nieuwe gekocht maar voluit volume is redelijk zachtjes
<Remy^> iemand?
<Remy^> hoofd telefoon merk -> philips shp2000
<Remy^> en ik draai debian
<lotuspsychje> Remy^: we kunnen enkel ubuntu ondersteunen hier
<Remy^> hmm, normaal gesproken is dat toch geen dilemma?
<lotuspsychje> Remy^:  er is een #debian kanaal voor debian ondersteuning, kan je gewoon daar vragen?
<Remy^> jaja laat ook maar..:p
#ubuntu-nl 2019-06-01
<b1nny> Goedenavond :)
